# The Official Dota 2 Thread



## ZenGamr (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



*More info on The International 3:*




*Get to know Dota 2 better  :*

[YOUTUBE]CxE-e5OrtHM[/YOUTUBE]

*Beginner's guide to using Anti-mage *

[YOUTUBE]LLOlGkipXyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

This game sucks League of Legends is way better


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

NOOOOOO HUSTLER, YOU STOLE MY THUNDER!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> This game sucks League of Legends is way better


Cool, have fun!


Hyperion1O1 said:


> NOOOOOO HUSTLER, YOU STOLE MY THUNDER!!



Should have had more map awareness


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> This game sucks League of Legends is way better



COUNTERPOINT!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Yo man hope everything is cool with you and your family assuming you're from Manila

Looks pretty fucked up


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Man? 

Putting that aside, thanks for the concern but I'm in Davao so everything's cool except for the looming bomb threat(which I don't give two shits about).

So, is it official that BurNIng is 3, Sylar is 1 and rotk out?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

You're a man until you show us your moobs

And Chuan might be DK too

Apparently changed his name to "Burning your soul" lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> You're a man until you show us your moobs







Hustler said:


> And Chuan might be DK too
> 
> Apparently changed his name to "Burning your soul" lol



Well, if QQQ or MMY retires, I could see this happening.

If so:
1-Sylar
2-Super!
3-BurNIng
4-Chuan
5-X!

That's a scary lineup


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah QQQ is retiring, he's like 28 now lol

Seriously one epic lineup, the weakest link is probably Super and he has outstanding games when he gets his heroes. A scary line up indeed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey now, Boxer is 30+ yrs old and he's still playing competitive SC2. But if QQQ wants to retire, no one's stopping him. He still has real life responsibilities.

They need a good and creative drafter in their lineup. Solid plays alone won't cut it after what we've seen in TI3 plus the meta will be changing because of the upcoming patch.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think they make that much playing Dota 2 compared to SC, especially since the numbers of tournaments in China has decreased.

Having Chuan would really help with drafting


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

Arent MMY and X! the same person?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes they are the same person. Easier and cooler to call him Weapon X!, though.

EDIT: Dai, MMY or X!


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

He is really not as famous as he was before as a solo mid. If you are not a carry, hard laner or solo mid you dont get nearly as much recognition unless you are also a legendary captain to boot.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeh true, this guy was a legendary solo mid. He's probably one of the best supports in the game now too but hes getting half the recognition he got before.

Such sad life of supports


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't mind not getting any credits for playing supports. I hate being noticed, after all.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone else feeling/thinking that SingSing is playing the wrong role? I feel he excels more in the solo mid, carry or even the offlane department.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Hey now, Boxer is 30+ yrs old and he's still playing competitive SC2. But if QQQ wants to retire, no one's stopping him. He still has real life responsibilities



Boxer has been coaching SKT1 since 2012. The oldest active player is probably Whitera if he hasn't retired or Nestea (I think).



Hustler said:


> I don't think they make that much playing Dota 2 compared to SC, especially since the numbers of tournaments in China has decreased.



The International.

There are generally more SC2 tournaments and most of them has higher prize pools split over fewer people. However The International makes up for most of that with it's obscenely high prize pool (provided that you you get in the top 3 ofc).

I think the older teams that transitioned from BW gives higher salaries though.

Edit: Lol The Official Dota 2 Thread - *TI3 Has Begun - Part 1* really?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

But winning the international is the biggest problem though , plus it's a once in an year event that doesn't guarantee you much.

Sad day for us Zenith fans 



> Yamateh, Ice and xy-'s departure from Zenith is confirmed. Zenith is now down to a two man squad with both players also speculated to leave.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Iceiceice needs to build an All Stars team and bitchslap TI4 opponents with troll lineups


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

The International. Keeping Doto on the highest earning chart since 2011.


Edit: 
Some good news for NA Doto.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

Its just a spike right after the invitational. Expect them to fall a bit some months after, SC prize pools are more spread out than DotA's.

Honestly I'd rather have 4 big international lans a year than 1 huge one.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

They are spread out, but there are a lot more competitors in SC competing for the price pools as well. It's already difficult enough to break into the 100k-club and there aren't many in it who can reliably win +-100k in a year.

I'd like around 2 International like tournaments. It kinda maintains it's "exclusivity" by being held very few times a year and still one of the highest price pools in eSports.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

Whats the highest prize for 1st place in a tourney in SC/SC 2?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

I think GSL has around 100k prize pools where about 50k goes to winner. I'm not sure, but maybe some Blizzard held tourneys gives out 100k to 1st place. It's been a while since I've followed competitive SC though

It was like 90k to 1st place back when SC2 just started up.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

according to this the highest prize pool is around 35k, not sure where you get the 100k from


either way SC players need to work hard to get that much money instead of getting 200k+ from just one win in a tournament

EDIT: ok I didnt see that 60k, so 60k it is


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

Lel, I thought something was weird when I saw like 3 MLGs and no GSL's/WCS's on that listxD

Here you go:


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

I didnt even look at this rofl. Assumed major is the highest.

ok then, 250k seems to be the highest one with 100k for the first place

still nowhere close to 200k+ the international gives


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup so each International _at least_ 5 Dota players (probably 10 unless the ones who got 2nd already have won a sizable amount in a previous International) winnings will either grow or we'll have 5 new ones in on the top 100 list.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

Without the international there wont be that big of a DotA following. At least competitive one is what I think. But then putting all your eggs in one basket and losing them must be crushing for some teams. I do hope this system changes in the future with similar tournaments instead of pouring even more money into the international.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Apparently some anonymous businessman wants to buy Hao and Mu off Tongfu lol. 

Lookslike slave trade or something. Its stupid how the Chinese are worried about trading and swapping players while no one is showing a care about adapting to the new meta of split pushing.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2013)

umm you know the meta is going to change pretty soon, right?

Still a bit weird how many changes are happening when the new version is not even out.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2013)

Apparently Super is kicked out of DK too

[sp]





> RoTK's statement:
> Everyone’s well wishes to me have been received. Yet for me, somehow I ended up learning the actual news slower than some fans on SGamer, haha.
> Today it’s being officially announced, I’m being taken off the DK roster. Thank you to DK for their support and over the past. As for the reasoning, I don’t even know myself. In preparing for TI3, I feel that I did my utmost. In the everyday leadup to the event, I did everything I was supposed to, and I then went further and did even more. Watched replays, analyzed strategies to a relative degree of clarity. As for performances at TI3, I wasn’t the weakest in the team. So me being replaced can only be described as confusing.
> When I first came to DK two years ago, at that time one of iG’s squads’ (iG.Y) xiaoT had at the same time invited me to join him at iG, offering 40000 RMB as a transfer bonus for me. This was a lot at the time. I chose DK in the end, and made not a single penny from the choice.
> ...


[/sp]

You know as much as he seems like dickhead on LAN, he sounds like a loyal, sincere and emotional guy. Hope he finds another team.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 22, 2013)

No rotk on DK= boring team to be honest

No more towerdives, no more suicidal Prophet TP 

DK will never be the same again.

On the other hand, I carried my team with 600+ ping. Have been playing in US East earlier


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 22, 2013)

> Today I received a message from the club, and upon hearing it I was taken with shock. The contents within roughly: *If you want to keep playing professionally, if another club wants you, then they must pay a transfer fee to DK. If they don’t pay, then you just stay with DK. DK will continue paying you, but that’s it.* When I heard this, I exploded in laughter. You want to kick me, but you also want to hold onto me so you can make some money before I go???? “Why don’t you come to my house?? I’ll take care of you, pay you, and you stay put and don’t go anywhere.” (sarcasm)



Pretty a-hole'ish tbh, but I guess contracts are contracts even though they probably should've showed more leniency towards someone who loyally has stayed with them for the past 2 years.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2013)

Didnt know professional gaming was such a serious business.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2013)

Will I get reported if I change my name to IHateRussians?


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Been playing safe lane quas wex invoker (supporting our carry of course). I can't describe how good quas wex invoker is. Way better that quas exort. To bad he is almost forgotten due to base damage nerf. Two things invoker needs: 

-Base speed buff 
-base damage buff 

Also making it so that we can put a point in invoke at level 6 would be great.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Invoker needs a base damage buff because he has no damage at all when going quas wex. Quas Wex was pretty much nerfed and along with the bottle crowing shenanigans, Invoker faded to obscurity.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

dead


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> dead



So many fucked up offers   

I'd rep you if it wasn't for this "spread Reputation around" Bullshit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)

So speculation for DK's lineup, as of the moment, will be:

1.Sylar
2.cty
3.BurNIng
4.ChuaN
5.fy


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

Fml! that'd be an amazing team

Do eet DK!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Behold puny mortals; Icefrog's Dota 2 game!



That's right, Match fucking 14. 14th match of Dota 2 in the history of Dota 2. Fuck.



That's right. Icefrog has NaN win rate. NaN. Frog is a beast.

Another one:


2nd match of Dota 2 history, bitches.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Aug 23, 2013)

> Update Notes - August 22, 2013
> 
> Gameplay
> - Fixed players' current gold being networked to enemy players.
> ...



No Legion Commander? Fuck you valve.

Brace yourselves, Troll Warlord is coming.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUjJxRCHV1c[/youtube]

Skip to 40:18, watch iceiceice drop Radiance to taunt PL


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meH9uKpQfzM[/youtube]



EDIT: Again with the Koreans, Naisu


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2013)

There is nothing more thrilling than a Skeleton King game


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> EDIT: Again with the Koreans, Naisu



You know you want em


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TUd7BON-xQ[/youtube]

@Naisu

Eh, they're okay.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Eh, they're okay.



friend!!

They're better than okay


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Relax friend, no need for me to post "rustled jimmies" pics here, correct?

I see you guys are trying to illicit some response that would confirm me as a male 

Idra matchmaking with aui2000 and also EGM and getting stomped at very high bracket


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Why are you so adamant on having a vagina?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

^Trick question?



Fuck, I should have used my Morphling set


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

I gave you lots of sets, stick to me and win me some games 

Was on a 6 game losing streak then I picked Luna, shit went down


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

Hwang mi hee is okay? Plz...

Why are there no Luna sets? The model basically screams "MAKE A SET AND CUSTOM MOUNT", but she still doesn't have anything...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't play with you yet. Maybe later after I go to mass, I'll get you some good games.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't play any heroes that are clutch tomorrow though, Aus gives me some high pings




EDIT: I need a better AM ava than this. My cropping skills and lack of good AM images in the net are disturbing.

@Naisu
She's a 7/10 for me and that's being generous


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Hwang mi hee is okay? Plz...
> 
> Why are there no Luna sets? The model basically screams "MAKE A SET AND CUSTOM MOUNT", but she still doesn't have anything...



Haha I was thinking the same thing today. I don't play her much but I hardly ever lose with her.

Nova! 

I don't rate HMH that highly tbh, I prefer Song Jina


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Nova!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWay_4wUmTM[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Lord Sing

I don't think I have the balls to try his MOM + Phase build on every hero tbh even though I badly want to


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I lol'ed at his Dark Seer. No points in vacuum, going boxing with satyrs and going battlefury MKB.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

European server looks fun 

Seriously I try to take tips from Sing but just doesn't work, my craziness is not on the same level as him to pull off certain stuff.

Truly one of a kind, I wish he'd start playing mid for KP. It seems like Qojshdjgbfvb(dunno how to spell his name) joined them, they seem pretty strong but Arteezy is gona be a massive loss.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

I discovered the terrors of Treant Weaver today, tower dives at level 4 and a 5 minute perseverance...Didn't help that enemy Sven got complete free farm and we lost every lane.



Hustler said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing today. I don't play her much but I hardly ever lose with her.
> 
> Nova!
> 
> I don't rate HMH that highly tbh, I prefer Song Jina



So hoping for that this set is going to get released 

You talking idol/race queen standards now or just regular standards cause I 10/10 would insta bang if we're talking about the latter.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

SEA is a brutal hellhole for tryhards. You guys won't like Very High there, I've seen Chinese pros taking it too seriously. 

Have you seen BurNIng's pub play? The guy just won't give it a rest even against random pubs.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> You talking idol/race queen standards now or just regular standards cause I 10/10 would insta bang if we're talking about the latter.



I'm talking about race queens and Jina owns that shit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

@Hustler

Kaipi got qojqva?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> SEA is a brutal hellhole for tryhards. You guys won't like Very High there, I've seen Chinese pros taking it too seriously. .



Not gonna ever reach Very High in EU unless I stack with one of my friends in GL and his team. Never mind SEA even if I had the ping for it

Isn't KP trying out qojqva, Aui and Universe (maybe it was someone other than Universe) or something?




Hustler said:


> I'm talking about race queens and Jina owns that shit



Prefer Im Soo Yeon myself


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Not gonna ever reach Very High in EU unless I stack with one of my friends in GL and his team. Never mind SEA even if I had the ping for it
> 
> Isn't KP trying out qojqva, Aui and Universe (maybe it was someone other than Universe) or something?
> 
> ...



Last I head Fear wants to form a team with Universe. Don't care about EU teams other than KP tbh, I'm worried about Zenith and LGD.

Out of the current race queens, she's the best.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't really give a rats ass about EU teams in general either, most of the teams I like are in the US.

I just read on TL.net that Qojqva might be going to Team Liquid instead. Pretty understandable tbh, Liquid is well founded and more established while KP is still looking for the right sponsor. Zenith is pretty much fucked, they've lost 3 and it seems like Ice^3 wants to play full time in either China or EU.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

Just had the worst game of my line, reminding me again why you don't fuckin' solo queue and don't count on Russians to do anything. 

Our 2 dear Russians.
-QoP builds Desso and drops the Sheep stick.
-Whines about me not joining suicidal fights when he has like 3 times my deaths.
-Centaur Warrunner builds Vanguard, is even more suicidal than the QoP, runs into Timber, Razor and Ogre and expect to get kills.
-Instead of taking  towers and be happy, Centaur&QoP decides  that we should fight trading 3 for 2...
-Can't speak English for shit, the only semi coherent sentence they can make is "I FUCK UR MOTHER".
-Has the worst internet on the whole fucking planet. They disc like 8 times, 3 times during team fights which we lose cause of it. Then they have the excellent foresight to unpause when the other team pauses which leads to them unpausing every single time we pause...

Out Bulgarian safe lane:
-Neither can farm for shit. PA literally has a Phase, Battlefury, BKB and Satanic at 69m.
-Maiden buys like 2 sets of wards and no mek. Gotta prioritize dat Blink and BKB y'kow.

Team pretty much does stupid dives and die. I have to buyback more times to defend raxes than my entire team combined leading my effectiveness to fall off cause I can't get anymore items...

Rant over.

Edit:
Disclaimer now that I've calmed down. 
I didn't play anywhere near perfect, but it's so fucking annoying being called bad by retarded people and lose games you would've won 10/10 times with the people you usually play with...


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2013)

>1040 hours played
>524 wins
>picked PL for the first time in months

_"noob hero"_

_"pl picker"_

The whiniest community I've ever fucking seen. Jesus Christ. Somehow I don't see this kind of moaning when a duo goes wisp+ck or sb+naix.

Drones.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2013)

*YOU CAN'T RUN FROM HEAVEN*


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> >1040 hours played
> >524 wins
> >picked PL for the first time in months
> 
> ...



I blame it on the dota 2 forums and the commentators. They whine about everything and then the rest follows.


----------



## Rios (Aug 25, 2013)

I always feel dishonorable when I pick an invis hero. Unless I random him.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

So Dusa doesn't need Linkens after all: 


And yes, Spec last picked when I second-picked Dusa. Also I didn't get farm for 10 mins at the start. Also, not my Rapier but KK's.

Linkens only useful when you are given enough space, somehow:   



Might recommend getting Treads over Phase Boots on Dusa, guys. Treads Switching+Snake trick too good to pass up.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2013)

Rios said:


> I always feel dishonorable when I pick an invis hero. Unless I random him.



If the enemy team doesn't dust/sentry/gem then they deserve to lose.

Shadowblade goes by "invincibility blade" in pubs because of stupid shit like this.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Was watching some guy beside me play Riki on Dota 1 in Garena client:

>>Dude, he blinked away after finishing the creep wave. He's using maphack
>>Dude, he dusted where I was supposed to go, he's using maphack.
>>Built 2 Wraiths, Built Madness, then Basher and then Boots. Proceeds to max Backstab before Blink Strike.
>>Why can Invoker sunstrike me dude, I was already going home (walking in a straight line)


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus, Storm Spirit is the best class.

Well, best pubstomper.

There's something so satisfying about playing him, and destroying teams with him, initiating with ball lightning, catching an unsuspecting nature's prophet...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus Christ, when I see people arguing against Slardar's viability in competitive, I noticed its the same shit they said about Troll Warlord(picked earlier), Abaddon (picked yesterday or day after), OD, Weaver, Timbersaw, Bara, etc.

Fucking sheeps of the Dota 2 community never seems to want to think for themselves.

@Sasume

You play at US East right? If we are ever in a party, I want you to take carry or solo mid since I'm going to lag as fuck that I can only play jungler


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is your internet so bad o.O


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Its not the internet that's bad, its the distance between US East and SEA. I'm also from PH so the best internet connections here aren't the best when compared to other countries (specifically Korea or Japan).

I can't play Invoker, Lone Druid and Chen anymore, I seem to have lost some of my abilities when transitioning to Dota 2


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jesus Christ, when I see people arguing against Slardar's viability in competitive, I noticed its the same shit they said about Troll Warlord(picked earlier), Abaddon (picked yesterday or day after), OD, Weaver, Timbersaw, Bara, etc.
> 
> Fucking sheeps of the Dota 2 community never seems to want to think for themselves.



Bloodseeker was picked during the International, but I don't think it's ever going to be a staple in competitive (unless buffed in some way) and I feel the same way about Spirit Breaker. They may be picked if the circumstances are right, but I sincerely doubt that they're ever gonna do more than filling niche roles.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

I see Blood more as a counter to heroes that rely on quick movement to escape aka BH, AM, Wexvoker, WR and the like. Maybe paired with Disruptor to screw allies that TP to rescue their Ruptured friend or PotM to exploit the ult more.

I feel that he needs a nigh flawless drafter to get him into an advantageous draft plus a couple of heroes to back his ass. Just like Treant+Weaver.

Very niche hero like Riki, I appreciate him greatly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Uh guys, looks like 820 and EHOME players have a possibility of reuniting.

You know what that means right?

Perfect Machine [A] vs EHOME 2010


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 25, 2013)

No matter what I do or what item I get at the start(even queling blade)I simply cannot last hit with a naga siren. Lol I usually do way better on quas wex invoker mid.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 25, 2013)

I hate playing a pub only to see that someone on your team abandons the game if they die in the first 5 min...

might as well abandon it yourself after that happens.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2013)

LoL player who started playing today....Wow have I been missing out. Dota 2 is gorgeous.


----------



## Rios (Aug 25, 2013)

I've played LoL for some time before I got my DotA 2 beta key. Gotta say that DotA 2's graphics is way less intrusive.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 25, 2013)

> So Dusa doesn't need Linkens after all:
> 
> 
> And yes, Spec last picked when I second-picked Dusa. Also I didn't get farm for 10 mins at the start. Also, not my Rapier but KK's.
> ...



Looking at the first line up you wouldn't need it. I usually skip it if the opponent doesn't have burst damage/stuns, then you only need it in the late game when sheep sticks start appearing. Otherwise it is kinda luxury for me. The faster you get damage items then faster split shot becomes useful, then you can flash farm, then the order matters a little less.

From my meager experience so far, I've seen that unless my lane partner is a really good range support, I struggle to get room anyway since all the ganking heroes are particularly aggresive against Medusa. Until she gets level 6, she's a prime target.

As for phase boots, yeah, I gave up on those long ago. The only benefit seems to be a little extra damage for last hitting, but if you have the cash for that, you have cash for a void stone which means mystic snake spam which must be the best spell for dominating a lane ever. I've caught a few people just standing next to creep waves on low life, just asking for it.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> No matter what I do or what item I get at the start(even queling blade)I simply cannot last hit with a naga siren. Lol I usually do way better on quas wex invoker mid.



That base damage nerf sucks but it kinda reinforces the play style of support naga over carry naga.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 26, 2013)

So, do you guys believe this is a legit leaked changelog? I know some of these are absurd but IF did give Centaur the Stun-pede and turned Dusa's ult into an OP piece of shit.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2013)

Steve: Get soul ring + Tranquil and just spam rip tide



> Enigma: Added Aghanim's Scepter:
> Cast range increased to 300
> Enemies in a 850 AoE have their turn rate slowed by 55% and are pulled towards the center of the Black Hole at 100ms if they are facing it
> Duration increased from 4 to 4.5



lool

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53YF2mmWYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2013)

Sure, I've seen similar "leaked" patch notes before.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Also, what happened Leo? I literally waited 6 hours to play with you yesterday because you told me to.


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok here is a good question: why the best/most interesting heroes always go solo mid?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Define best or most interesting. Choose from below:

1. Best skill set to exploit mid lane?
2. Most interesting skill set to exploit due to necessity of levels?
3. Most interesting game play?
4. Best heroes to beat other mid solo (mostly unconventional heroes)?

Or you can define them yourself.


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2013)

2 and                 3


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 26, 2013)

For 2, these heroes are often solo mid candidates due to the need for fast levels. And by fast, I mean they need a lot of exp to function properly.

Necessarily, they don't need that much gold aside from the usual bottle since they are the usual playmakers and they make gold from the ganks. QoP, Puck, BH, Mag are some heroes that fall to this category.

For 3, these heroes exploit their skills in such a way that their enemies will need to do something drastic in order to not get killed. 

They need levels like the above but once they hit the magic number, which is usually level 6, they can start snowballing hard like the fat guy rolling down a hill; hard to stop when it gets going.

Troll, Slark, Wisp(lol), Timber, Weaver, Batrider, Bloodseeker(hihihi), Treant(lolol), Pudge or 2 hero combos like Tiny/Riki/CK+Wisp and AA+CK.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 26, 2013)

Crystal maiden movement speed buff? Yup,I call bullshit on that leak.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2013)

Has a legitimate changelog ever been leaked?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 26, 2013)

Playing in High sucks. I've yet to play an even game in that bracket, it's a stomp one way or the other...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Has a legitimate changelog ever been leaked?



IIRC the Centaur Stampede, Lycan nerf and Necro Aghs buff. Could be wrong, though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Also, what happened Leo? I literally waited 6 hours to play with you yesterday because you told me to.



You did  ? Sorry dude!

Next time VM me or something


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 27, 2013)

No worries. Log in now, I'm playing a game.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't now, I need to leave in like 15

Maybe later on


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll be waiting 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Mushi leaving Orange for China

Praying for Orange.iceiceice


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 27, 2013)

lol, Bulba's predictions are all coming true...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 27, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, Bulba's predictions are all coming true...



Bulba is like Cassiopeia. He makes predictions, no one believes him


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 27, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Mushi leaving Orange for China
> 
> Praying for Orange.iceiceice



I'm pretty sure that Ice^3 said on his stream that he wouldn't join a Orange without Mushi, but then again, Ice^3 said it, so we should probably view it with a healthy amount of skepticism.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2013)

*Burning* left alone in DK

*ice3* left alone in Zenith


A Song Of Ice And Fire


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 27, 2013)

what I just played a pub and didn't get credit for the win or get any battle points. what

damn that was a good game too, I actually played with people that knew what they were doing. :G

didn't even show up on my match history o.O

wtf happened, someone enlighten me

edit: nevermind, apparently it took 10 minutes to record the win, dota being laggy


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> *Burning* left alone in DK
> 
> *ice3* left alone in Zenith
> 
> ...



You just didn't! 

That actually made me lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 27, 2013)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving to Flutt-"

FUUUUUUU


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVXdQR1eaHo&t=68m27s#t=1h8m25s[/youtube]

Also, this is the origin of the Cancer Lancer.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 28, 2013)

lol, I played a few games now against a PL team (thankfully he isn't picked that much). The cancer is definitely bad, but not as bad as Nature's Prophet. That's the new cancer. TP pick offs are particularly annoying if I'm playing support, then when he gets shadowblade I have to start wasting money on dust/sentries.

My favourite games now are when I'm on a team that just makes the NP's life living hell, like no matter how the engagements turn out, we make sure he dies.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 28, 2013)

I watched a phantom lancer hold his own against a well farmed lone druid,chaos knight,and life stealer. Phantom lancer is still more cancerous than natures prophet. The lone druid had to back door to win the game.

I solved my naga siren problem. I just use her as a support now. She is so good in that role.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2013)

The Diffusal blade is the thing which makes PL so scary. Maybe they should make it so his illusions are stronger but dont get an orb effect?


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I watched a phantom lancer hold his own against a well farmed lone druid,chaos knight,and life stealer. Phantom lancer is still more cancerous than natures prophet.
> 
> I solved my naga siren problem. I just use her as a support now. She is so good in that role.



By the way I am online right now if you want to play some games.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rios said:


> By the way I am online right now if you want to play some games.



Sorry rios. I'm not home right now  I might be AFK for a while dude.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2013)

Not a problem. My electricity stopped working when I started a game. So yea, happy abandoned game and 9 reports.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rios said:


> Not a problem. My electricity stopped working when I started a game. So yea, happy abandoned game and 9 reports.



Lol. At least that's one day in low priority probably. I was in low priority for 7 days because my little brother decided to play dota 2 online while I was away.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2013)

Turns out I am not on low priority so I guess 1 abandonment per week is the limit? Anyway the next game was me as a solo mid Zeus against OD so I felt almost equally miserable.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think its 1 abandon per day. Also, PL would be shit tier without illusions-diff interaction. Get a Tiny because:

Cleave every illusion and PL to death
Oh, you decided to bd? Ok, I three-shot your rax then.
You decide to fight me? Here, have some craggy.

Tiny is the hidden counter to everything


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 29, 2013)

lol, yeah, Tiny is just plain brutal. Aghanims, Daedelus, Manta, AC, Blink Dagger. When he crits it's hilarious, shit just blows up.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 29, 2013)

^I still remember EHOME LanM's Tiny 3 shotting half of the Orange lineup back at the first TI


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 29, 2013)

TI1...For how long have you guys been playing/following Dota?

I only started in late February/early March, I feel kinda new


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 29, 2013)

Played a bunch of games in Internet cafes back in the days. But I'm still new to dota 2.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2013)

I have known of DotA since Axe was a new hero in DotA 1. But I've never really played that much.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Played at 5.8x era but took it semi seriously at 6.27. Started playing like mad at 6.42 up to now.

EDIT:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyt_uBaMVr8[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2013)

Around 3 years I believe but I was playing with my friends all the time so barely improved


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 60% win rate with Leo 

Queue with me tomorrow 

EDIT: Also played with SUNSfan 

I'm SF, played at US East at 600+ ping or so and got killed by Quas Wex Invoker at mid lane. Damn.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought you'd be online today and yeah sure


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I was online from 1:15 pm to 5:30 pm



Also, your statistics, my dear friend. Come see it


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting **


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> TI1...For how long have you guys been playing/following Dota?
> 
> I only started in late February/early March, I feel kinda new


dota 2 - from January 2013

played dota1 years ago


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2013)

I dont get it. I thought by winning games I will be able to play with people who actually know how to play. Is it because I only play -sd and -rd? Are the good people only on -ap? But then its just a hero abuse. Its not fun at all


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2013)

DotA just sucks if you are soloing, no hope for enjoyment.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 29, 2013)

Wish I played long before I have now... I started july 23rd of this year (my birthday.)

Shame that school makes me play it less and less, I'm gonna get rusty.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2013)

Dont. The matchmaking is fucked up. You either win 5 in a row or lose 5 in a row. The teams are impossibly imbalanced and stacks are the norm. Reminds me why I actually hate playing it.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 29, 2013)

@Guess I'm not as new compared to some of you guys as I thought

I've had like 5 days in row of awful games, but yesterday I played the game which made up for everything. Good lanes, everyone talks in English and pings, the support Keeper is a awesome (pulls for me and make sure his Illuminates hits the enemy heroes and not the creeps), good map vision, we have dust and sentries for Invoker and Riki while me (Spectre) and NP consistently ganks anyone who shows themselves solo in the lane. The Keeper even stacks ancients and hard camps for LD, seriously what a boss.

Lost like one T1 tower during the entire game and that was mostly due to us not really caring about defending it.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 29, 2013)

Lel, Blitz is stacking with Idra


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 29, 2013)

Holy crap, I think I just played the worst game of my life.

Entire enemy team was Japanese/Chinese/Korean/somethingnotenglish and we got our asses handed to us.

They played Tusk really well, I haven't played him in awhile. I probably should.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm an old dude compared to you guys 

My experience in my region:
Ally- Let's fuck him, go fuck him up. GO! You fucker, no! That's the wrong target. Fuck you PL, don't die just farm.
Me-Uh, guys, I'm building mek. No, don't make Mek Disruptor. Go, go ult Treant. NO WHY NO ULT!
Ally-Fucker noob. Go fuck yourself Treant. Go ult, start clash! NOOO! Treant ULT NOW! FUCK!
'I died at 4v5 clash afterwards'
>>Well played x5

I feel at home


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 30, 2013)

In EU it's more like:

Y u no suicide with me!? CYKA!
Worst -insert hero name- EU
Plz delete dota.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)

EDIT: Wait, wrong link. Can't find rotk's whining


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2013)

You are a fool if you actually like the matchmaking in DotA 2.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I hate the MM, I'm used to the region is what I'm saying.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2013)

Its actually way better in the morning. I played 2 great games right now. Because there are not that many people they put lower quality(like me) with the higher echelon. 

by the way this is what EU East games are like, fast forward 19:27 for some hot CYKA BLQ 
[YOUTUBE]wlDMNadTMGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry Hyperion but you are getting negged


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)

By any chance, what are your fave heroes guys?

@steveht93

I regret nothing (aside from not giving any warnings about implied spider s*x)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 30, 2013)

^I'm temped to neg you as well but for the fact that I never neg anyone. Why would you post that?




> By any chance, what are your fave heroes guys?



Medusa, Rubick, Clinkz and Tinker. That's all I play anyway. (Although Lycan is growing on me)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I saw it on reddit and tempted fate a bit. Also because when I first signed up here, I asked for negs because I like the color red but it didn't work. I had to resort to flaming someone respected so I can get negged by regs who pack a shitload of neg. Then I get repped after 1 week for posting randomly in threads with topics I don't know.

I was still green after that flaming incident though. Now I want to have a big rep so I can give newbs with potential an incentive to stay and post.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2013)

Currently - Zeus and Windrunner.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)

@Rios
Have you tried playing Zeus as offlane?

@black
Teach me how to play Tinker 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yawn, so tired. Will read replies tomorrow

Also 5 star this thread


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2013)

Fav heroes

WR, Rubick, Clockwerk, Mirana


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 30, 2013)

Natures prophet(haters gonna hate ),lone druid,invoker,puck,rubick,windrunner.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 30, 2013)

Heroes I like the most atm: Windrunner, Beastmaster, Dark Seer, Lifestealer, Spectre and Luna.

Just played one of my hardest games of my life. Our Naix dies to a solo Clock in a trilane and has 9 deaths before 20min (with him being the only carry vs the opponents Ursa and DK). Naga has to transition from support to carry and did a good job, but for some reason started doing throw songs during the late mid-game.

Thank God their Visage built Mjolnir and shit instead of something useful.


Would neg, but I need to spread


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Go spread, I'm waiting 

Also, SNK-Dota 2 Fans behold, swordzzzzz-sama has given us a spectacle:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEfUeG3nIgQ[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> By any chance, what are your fave heroes guys?



Favorite heroes?

Windrunner.

Everything else rotates too fast for me to get attached. But Windrunner I play *a lot*, as she fits well in almost every team composition (or lack thereof) in pubs.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2013)

We all like redheads it seems 



Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Rios
> Have you tried playing Zeus as offlane?
> 
> @black
> ...



Yup, thats pretty much how I usually play him because I dont like bottle crowing. Plus there is always a guy who screams "solo mid" before picking anyway. So its a straight Arcane boots + Force staff rush. In my latest game I lined with Rhasta and it was quite the shocking combo.

On a related note I am proud to say I dont get flamed for kill stealing while playing with the best kill stealer in the game. In fact I get something like 5 kills and 25 assists on average so everybodys happy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> Yup, thats pretty much how I usually play him because I dont like bottle crowing.



Agreed. When I say I offlane Zeus, people would flame me nonstop because Zeus should only be going solo mid. Makes me wonder why people suck at innovation.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPMbebifo1k[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPMbebifo1k[/youtube]



The best video from that guy is the Auto-Tune one.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you embed it here then? Can't open youtube for some reason :\


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> I dont like bottle crowing.



Oh man, me neither. I feel like it's an ineffective strategy outside of competitive play because people are always fighting for control of the courier, and to be honest I hate having to stop paying attention to last hitting or avoiding pudge hooks even for just a few seconds. The extra level of micromanagement makes me nervous.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can you embed it here then? Can't open youtube for some reason :\



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBe79qDcQmQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbp2F-wN5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Me- "Void, what are you building?"
Void-'I'm building Shadowblade for invi and damage'


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Today I decided to play some Drow Ranger for funsies.

I forgot how fucking ridiculous her damage is. Glad they nerfed her ulti because this is just insane. Pretty sure no other character even comes close to her damage with just 2 wraith bands and a yasha.

Her BAT is horrible though. Last hitting is impossible against anyone with a decent BAT. No matter how much I try to adjust, I am convinced that given two opponents of equal skill, Drow will not farm efficiently during the first 4 levels. 0.7 seconds PLUS arrow travel time is absolute bullshit for any ricer. Meanwhile sniper gets 0.17 seconds. Fuck sniper, though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

I prefer no aura on Drow until lvl 12. The Agi gain on ult makes up for the damage plus me building Phase Boots on her seems to work for crucial positioning issues.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I built Dusa like Gyro, itemized N'aix like Storm and played Slardar as 4. What else have I forgotten to try


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> itemized N'aix like Storm


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Eh, the only thing in my inventory not for Storm was Dagger


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I prefer no aura on Drow until lvl 12. The Agi gain on ult makes up for the damage



I don't play her often enough to say you're wrong but I can't imagine skipping the aura, more damage as fast as possible seems like the only reason to even pick this hero to begin with, coming online in the midgame instead of lategame. I basically go _aura-silence-aura-frost arrow-aura-ulti_ and so on.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

My reasoning for not taking Aura until 12 is because I don't want to push the lane plus the actual bonus damage is very small and is only good for buffing the range creeps and catapult. 

I've learned to put skill points in reserve to level them up in the event that we can take fast towers though.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> My reasoning for not taking Aura until 12 is because I don't want to push the lane plus the actual bonus damage is very small and is only good for buffing the range creeps and catapult.
> 
> I've learned to put skill points in reserve to level them up in the event that we can take fast towers though.



Any bonus damage on Drow is good considering her rotten attack animation. Gives her a wider window of opportunity on last hits and some extra oomph for harassment.

I feel like by the time your aura truly makes a difference in how fast the creep line is moving towards the enemy tower, you should be taking down that tower and moving on anyway.

But again, this is all my opinion based purely on limited personal experience.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

I find maxing Frost and Silence as too good to pass up. Frost just allows you to kite indefinitely, given 60% slow at lvl 4 plus 0 cd starting at lvl 1. Silence duration too since Drow is so squishy especially against spells.

I think I gotta experiment on her skill build more


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 31, 2013)

Haven't seen a Drow on the opposing team in months.

. Aui is pretty much confirmed for KP by now.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

Please don't tell me EE is mid now, it's Sing right?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 31, 2013)

Yup.

What an awful game and draft imo.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

/sigh

Who is the other team? I was expecting Kaipi to stomp. Is it BO3?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 31, 2013)

Some Russian team I think. I think its BO3, BO3 is pretty standard after all.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

As long as Sing is mid and aui is carry, I'm happy.

EDIT: Late reply


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 31, 2013)

Envy is carry, Aui is playing #4.

No surprise really considering how he's been playing Chen constantly for two weeks.

Edit: NVM NOT BO3 AFTER ALL IT SEEMS.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

Hm EE should go back to support and let Aui carry

Cty left Vici  . DK.Cty incoming?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

VG rotk it seems 

If EE can play any position, he should be the support since he can master any hero within 1 week and they need a stronger early game, imo.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 31, 2013)

Kinda agree with moving Envy to support, I feel they would be stronger that way, doubt it's gonna happen since he has played #1 for so long. Envy can't play any position though, he's said that his #3 position is God damn awful.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah apparently Super might go to Vici as well

If Dk ends up with Sylar, Cty, Burning, don't even worry about holding the TI4 tournament, just hand the money and trophy over to them.

Naisu: Yeah definitely but he doesn't need to worry about #3 since Bone7 is pretty damn good. Sing and Aui would be just wasted as supports IMO. EE did play support for Alliance/Nth so it shouldn't be that hard for him to adjust.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2013)

Duuuude its Sheever. We dont watch Sheever.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

ZSMJ seems to be moving to the coaching role. Cty was blaming their carry and was comparing him to ZSMJ in terms of carrying lol.

@Rios

Just mute and watch the vod


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Cty was blaming their carry and was comparing him to ZSMJ in terms of carrying lol.



What's this about?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cty was angry at their carry because he was repeatedly making mistakes that any pro carries won't. Said ZSMJ is better in carrying by a mile


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

Ow, was he talking about Tutu?? lol Vici has had 4 different carries so far


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ya, it was Tutu IIRC. Let me find that article just to be sure.

EDIT: Hmpf, can't seem to find it.

EDIT2: Eh, so I remembered wrong:



Scroll down a bit and you'll see someone supposedly Chinese mentioning 177 up 16 down along with cty and XTT and stuff.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Yeah apparently Super might go to Vici as well
> 
> If Dk ends up with Sylar, Cty, Burning, don't even worry about holding the TI4 tournament, just hand the money and trophy over to them.
> 
> Naisu: Yeah definitely but he doesn't need to worry about #3 since Bone7 is pretty damn good. Sing and Aui would be just wasted as supports IMO. EE did play support for Alliance/Nth so it shouldn't be that hard for him to adjust.



No they won't hand ti4 to them. Unless both teams Na Vi and Alliance die in a plane crash.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2013)

Is it me or Timbersaw is becoming imba?


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 31, 2013)

One of the funniest lines in dota 2: 

"assault curias to cover my bear ass"-lone druid.  Man I love lone druid.

Timbersaw can become very annoying with his tankiness and pure damage but I wouldn't consider him imba in my opinion.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 31, 2013)

I will never understand the thought process behind picking Medusa in Normal Bracket...
1 - They/we/w/e don't have good enough mechanics and lane control.
2 - Inefficient farming.
3 - Due the prevalence of dual lanes vs dual lanes and not trilanes makes it almost impossible to secure free farm.
4 - Supports not stacking ancients + hard camps.

I've yet to play with/against a Medusa in Normal that actually makes an impact on the game...


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2013)

Addendum to favorite heroes:

Timbersaw.

Hadn't played him in a long time, forgot how much fun he is. If you just want to have fun, play this badass mofo and go solo the hard lane like a champ then roam the map getting kills. He even counters a bunch of annoying popular pub picks like Furion.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Medusa has to join fights with ultimate when a team fight happens. She needs to provide the extra disable so her team isn't forced to fight 4v5 early on. She should provide her team some presence in fights early on so her team gets items to protect her in farming later on.

TLDR; Medusa has to farm but she needs to join fights early with ult so her team doesn't get behind.

@Naruto

Nice Timbersaw ava 

Where'd you get it btw? I want one for my PL.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nice Timbersaw ava
> 
> Where'd you get it btw? I want one for my PL.



Thank you. I don't remember where I got the stock, but I think it was DeviantArt.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Damn, I need someone to resize and crop that SF pic I found for my sig and ava, respectively.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CPlF-IEkXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Timbersaw can solo offlanes easy. The absurdity that you can solo vs trilanes even in very high pubs with stacks proves that Timber really has some of that OPness that only pre-nerf Lycan and pre-nerf Morphling have.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4M5NC_pusk[/youtube]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Centaur and Abaddon by Rox.Kis

This is a good day for all of us


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2013)

dat Centaur was unkillable


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 1, 2013)

YamateH is teh best.

Em out


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2013)

iceiceice is streaming


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2013)

SingSing streams >> ice^3 streams


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha that Centaur didn't give a single fuck


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> SingSing << ice^3



Fix'd


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 1, 2013)

Is Blitz going to join a pro team in Korea for the Nexxon tournament or whatever? I think I heard something about it, but no sources


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

He said it on his stream IIRC. Still unconfirmed but yeah, most likely.

Legion Commander's MoC is still too OP, nerf it more Icefraud


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Is Blitz any good? Only ever seen him cast


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

He's decent and he plays a good Storm.

Fuck, they used my Blink build on Legion. So fucking painful


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Addendum to favorite heroes:
> 
> Timbersaw.
> 
> Hadn't played him in a long time, forgot how much fun he is. If you just want to have fun, play this badass mofo and go solo the hard lane like a champ then roam the map getting kills. *He even counters a bunch of annoying popular pub picks like Furion.*



That one looks angry! I love timbersaw's voice cast.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 1, 2013)

I think he's decent. I'm pretty sure he has been a standin for a couple of pro teams.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Legion Commander's MoC is still too OP, nerf it more Icefraud



Don't nerf before it's imported, it's like you don't want LC to jungle


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Hasn't blink always been core on Legion?? 

Yeah Timbers voice is the besto. "You're with the trees aren't you?"


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Don't nerf before it's imported, it's like you don't want LC to jungle



I don't want her Blinking and Dueling me at 300 hp and then getting full HP at the end with bonus damage 

@Hustler

Pinoy Doto demands Shadowblade over Dagger. Mine, however, is Phase>Dagger>Rapier>Rapier


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Ow I see, yeah either works I guess. 

I remember when he first came out and I played with him, my friend picked Pudge and everytime he hooked me i'd just duel him and he was like wtf is this hero?


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I don't want her Blinking and Dueling me at 300 hp and then getting full HP at the end with bonus damage
> 
> @Hustler
> 
> Pinoy Doto demands Shadowblade over Dagger. Mine, however, is Phase>Dagger>Rapier>Rapier



Pray to the rng Gods

Wheres your MoM?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Pray to the rng Gods



Who needs RNG when you have 600+ damage 



Naisutime said:


> Wheres your MoM?



My 3rd skill is my attack speed, nub 

Fuck this game, I'm playing Xin next game. I'll show them how to play Xin, I'll show them all


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 1, 2013)

If it's 600 damage LC you've probably lost anyway so why nerf

Nothing to do with stats n shit man. It's all about doing the manly build.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> If it's 600 damage LC you've probably lost anyway so why nerf
> 
> Nothing to do with stats n shit man. It's all about doing the manly build.



They stacked Demon Edges before rapiers so its not manly. They were also busy feeding on my team mates. What the fuck is our Pudge doing, oh that's right, he's busy missing point blank hooks.

I'm just going to smoke and tango near the Radiant side shop, hope the Storm doesn't see me.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 1, 2013)

Watching Waga's stream has taught me to go 2x Relic into insta 2x Demon Edge for the shock factor

Pudge is like Anti-Mages...The goods ones are always on the opposing team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

First Blood+double kill after 1 minute. Bitch, did you think I can't dodge your Blade Fury with my Sleight of Fist?

13 hp left, step your game up, Sniper

@Naisu
So true on the Pudge 90% of the time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I hate this game, I hate this game, I hate this game.

I'm done playing Dota 1 as of the moment, the skill cap is atrocious at LAN in cafes. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Go home man it's so late, what are you doing at a cafe?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cafe is just across my domicile 

Also finished up my report before playing some good ol' Doto. Too bad 15 yr olds building SnY on QoP ruined it 

Most likely won't be able to play this week, its exam week for me so...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh, I'll just ace exams like the usual


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2013)

Insert confession bear here:

I don't know none of that Legion Commander shit. When I last played Dota 1, the hero that had been released just then was Tauren Chieftain (Elder Titan). Then I took a break for years and Dota 2 rekindled that fire.

There's a lot of heroes from Dota 1 as of yet not implemented that I am completely unfamiliar with.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hyper said:
			
		

> @black
> Teach me how to play Tinker



There isn't really anything to learn I think. You just combo anyone on low life who is stupid enough to stay in the lane against you. I used to max the combo but the march is just too strong these days, way stronger than it was in dota 1. So you max march, get bt's and then start making a nuisance of yourself. Once you have the bt's it depends how you like to play. I like supporting with tinker so I go force staff (which is a little outdated), sheepstick, shiva's... however, if you like to straight up murder people, you'd go blink instead of force staff and start max'ing a dagon. The latter is kind of a semi carry build I guess, since tinker will blow up anything that isn't a hard carry.




			
				Rios said:
			
		

> Duuuude its Sheever. We dont watch Sheever.



I actually like Sheever. Not that I go out specifically to watch her casts but she is more than decent these days. I remember watching an exhibition game over a year ago which was between a South African team called Bravado and what was MyM back then. When team fights broke out and she would just draw a blank on every skill being used and end up just calling them out as "...he casts thingie..." (I kid you not), I honestly thought there is no hope for this woman. Nowadays though, her stuff with Vykrmond or whatever he is called is not too bad and is more than watchable. She has her little anecdotes as well which are cute.




> I will never understand the thought process behind picking Medusa in Normal Bracket...
> 1 - They/we/w/e don't have good enough mechanics and lane control.
> 2 - Inefficient farming.
> 3 - Due the prevalence of dual lanes vs dual lanes and not trilanes makes it almost impossible to secure free farm.
> ...



You're right in that there isn't really a logical reason to pick her even as a counter pick to pl or something, one only plays her if you like her. This goes back to the thing I mentioned before but the challenge then is really how to affect the early to mid game. Like Hyper said, her ulti is the key there. It completely wrecks an enemy initiation and scales even against fast farming carries since bkb's mean fuck all to Medusa.

For me, Mystic Snake is what helps for laning since it lets you do it safely. Even though its not efficient you don't die which I think is more important. I usually use it to try and get kills in the lane rather than just farming. By level 3 Mystic Snake you can zone out any agi or intel hero, especially melee since they can't approach the creep wave without taking max damage.

I see a lot of players going linkens first but as I said in another post, it's simply not good enough to help your team early. It leave you vulnerable but in the fight it just means your team has to help you if you get focused. If you can get the ulti off, that's the most important part. Personally, I favour rushing maelstrom since it seems to me to be the cheapest damage she can buy but it also synergizes extremely well with split shot, since other modifiers only proc on her primary target, but chain lighting will proc on all the enemies her split shot is hitting which is what you want I think.

What I like as well is that Medusa will win any late game unless the enemy has a harder carry then her. I remember playing a game where we lost rax but the game got to 40 minutes. By that stage I was 5 slotted medusa and even though the enemy had 6 splotted qop and drow, they simply couldn't take a team fight against us. In the end we just ran over them.




			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> Default
> Insert confession bear here:
> 
> I don't know none of that Legion Commander shit. When I last played Dota 1, the hero that had been released just then was Tauren Chieftain (Elder Titan). Then I took a break for years and Dota 2 rekindled that fire.
> ...



Same for me. The last version of Dota 1 I played didn't even have Rubick in it.



______


On a different note: have you guys ever found that there are particular heroes that you never do well against, like if the enemy picks you have a high loss rate? For me I'm having a problem against Ogre Magi. The multi cast stun is proving hard to deal with in the lane, and he just spams blood rage on the carries making them exponentially harder to deal with.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Insert confession bear here:
> 
> I don't know none of that Legion Commander shit..



One of the most OP shit heroes you'd hate playing against. Heals and dispels debuffs including QoP's Shadow Strike with 2nd and has a nuke that gets stronger against multiple opponents so viable solo mid. Fucked up ult with 40 secs cd which gives +18 permanent damage on successful kill. 3rd skill is 80% lifesteal and 400%IAS on 1 attack yo.

Sounds like I'm sugar coating it? Go play the mustached son of a bitch, you'll like him automatically

@black
Ogre Magi sucks vs KotL and Pugna. I like playing the former as a solo offlane and the latter as the mid solo or solo support(because pubs say Pugna support).

Personally, if you guys can help me overcome my 9% win rate Invoker, I'd be agsdgasdhjakqwhekqhewqkhkasd


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> On a different note: have you guys ever found that there are particular heroes that you never do well against, like if the enemy picks you have a high loss rate? For me I'm having a problem against Ogre Magi. The multi cast stun is proving hard to deal with in the lane, and he just spams blood rage on the carries making them exponentially harder to deal with.



Yup, Weaver. 


Piece of shit hero.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Play with me Hustler, my exams are piss easy 

On topic: Huskar


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> For me I'm having a problem against Ogre Magi. The multi cast stun is proving hard to deal with in the lane, and he just spams blood rage on the carries making them exponentially harder to deal with.



What is his lane partner? I'm curious what's making him so hard to beat during the laning phase. Also, what are you playing as when facing him?

He has below average move speed and he's melee, just block the pull camp so he can't stack and pull and let your ranged support harass him. What can he do?

However, considering he's not a good babysitter, I'm guessing you're running into him in aggressive dual lane setups or as a roamer. He has no hard counter, so I'm not sure what to tell you. He's obviously easy to kill if he's by himself, regardless of what you went with. To reduce his roaming effectiveness, ward up. If he's stationary, gank his lane.

There's probably a hundred different combinations that would outlane him+whatever, so again I don't know what I can say that isn't obvious. If you're soloing, try Nyx. Play it safe until level 6, harass him with mana burn and defend yourself with carapace. If you're in the easy lane, run antimage+cm/venge/rubick. Burn his mana with auto attacks when you get the chance and blink away if things go south.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2013)

You guys are so silly with your counterpicks  . I came over OD and Nyx as a Zeus, characters who counter me really hard. Its way better to win this way instead of counterpicking all the time.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

So team decides to force 4v5 when I was playing Medusa and enemy has no hard carries. Team proceeds to blame me for failing to carry. GJ team, I like your aggressive attitude.

So sorry for the loss Hustler, BB had a few loose screws in his head.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2013)

hyper said:
			
		

> Ogre Magi sucks vs KotL and Pugna. I like playing the former as a solo offlane and the latter as the mid solo or solo support(because pubs say Pugna support).



hehe, I can't think of a support that doesn't suck against kotl. He isn't the star of the cancer for nothing. Maybe Nyx, but I haven't seen how effective spiked carapace is against illuminate for myself.



			
				Hustler said:
			
		

> Yup, Weaver.


I feel your pain, although stealing shukuchi with Rubick is pretty damn awesome.



			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> What is his lane partner? I'm curious what's making him so hard to beat during the laning phase. Also, what are you playing as when facing him?
> 
> He has below average move speed and he's melee, just block the pull camp so he can't stack and pull and let your ranged support harass him. What can he do?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think its the combo's that are getting to me, like situational stuff. I've been carry all the times I've played him but the support hasn't been great. I was a Clinkz that went with a Rubick who would just eat the entire stun by being over aggressive, at which point Bara would come charging out of the jungle with dust and we both end up feeding.

The other times he isn't in my lane but when the team fights start, his blood rage on the carries is like giving them an item or level advantage in the fights which eventually leads to our doom through various mishaps. I've just never had a good game against him. I've also yet to encounter an OM player who isn't actually pretty good.



			
				Hyper said:
			
		

> So team decides to force 4v5 when I was playing Medusa and enemy has no hard carries. Team proceeds to blame me for failing to carry. GJ team, I like your aggressive attitude.



lol, yeah unfortunately Medusa players have to be prepared to take a lot of crap. It's probably the same for Void players.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

People need to realize that even though Dusa can participate with ult, they shouldn't force team fights because Dusa is a walking ultimate without items.

Really, they asked me if I wanted 4v5 since I was busy farming with Dusa


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> at which point Bara would come charging out of the jungle with dust



There's your motherfucking problem. God damn Spirit Breaker wrecks all pubs. You have to outlane that walking sack of shit (thankfully that's piss easy), but if someone feeds him it's good game. Just roll into a fetal position and wait to die.

Things you can do to alleviate a Spirit Breaker epidemic:


Heaven's Halberd

Scythe of Vyse

Hex (Lion/Rhasta)

Stun him while he's charging (move away from blind spots immediately so have time to react).

Tell him to go fuck himself because he got a BKB and now none of this shit matters.

Ghost Scepter+Force Staff!

Hang out with your 4 teammates and push towers. SB's teamfight presence is garbage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Hang out with your 4 teammates and push towers. SB's teamfight presence is garbage.



Eh, the counter initiation of charge is too good at team fights, I suggest you try it out.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLB2KNZw9ak[/youtube]

Centaur, Troll and Abaddon in 1 game. Shots fired.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2013)

Naruto said:
			
		

> There's your motherfucking problem. God damn Spirit Breaker wrecks all pubs. You have to outlane that walking sack of shit (thankfully that's piss easy), but if someone feeds him it's good game. Just roll into a fetal position and wait to die.



hehe, yeah SB snowballs really hard. It sucks since the carries I like don't have hard stuns, so I rely on my supports. The items you mention work like a charm but they are way too expensive for the laning stage when SB is being a nuisance. What was irritating about the Clinkz game was that Rubick could have stopped the charge with telekinesis and I could kill SB with strafe, but no, Rubick was too busy getting fucked up by OM to worry about that...




			
				Hyperion said:
			
		

> Eh, the counter initiation of charge is too good at team fights, I suggest you try it out.


 Yeah the good ones like to hang back. Your team has to decide if you gotta use to stuns to kill the 4 guys in front of you or save it for the Bara that is invariably gonna come charging in, bashing as many people as possible on the way to his target. One particularly bad memory for me was an enemy team doing Naix bomb initiations off Bara's charge. I really hated Bara that day...


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 2, 2013)

Today I played a match with a very wonderful team. They where very friendly and we enjoyed the game so much we added each other. Finally I'm freed from the Russian curse!


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2013)

Naaaaaaah you'll never be rid of it unless you start playing on US East. Europe is already conquered.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Naaaaaaah you'll never be rid of it unless you start playing on US East. Europe is already conquered.



lol, when I read this the C&C Red Alert theme started playing in my head...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

All it takes is 1 bad game and you or them will stop playing with each other, steve.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> All it takes is 1 bad game and you or them will stop playing with each other, steve.



Really? The world of dota is very bleak.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Speaking from experience. That's why I play seriously at SEA so I get matched with the same players


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 2, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> You're right in that there isn't really a logical reason to pick her even as a counter pick to pl or something, one only plays her if you like her. This goes back to the thing I mentioned before but the challenge then is really how to affect the early to mid game. Like Hyper said, her ulti is the key there. It completely wrecks an enemy initiation and scales even against fast farming carries since bkb's mean fuck all to Medusa..



I think it's mostly this. In your ordinary pub, Dusa's either participate too much or too little and either way is going to be underfarmed when you need her the most. There's also the lack of coordination in pubs, I don't know how it's in your regions, but EU is filled with bloodthirsty fight whores who charge in even against impossible odds. Even if you want to avoid fighting except at Towers and Rosh, someone (usually the ones with sub 100 CS) almost 100% is going to fight regardless cause "FARM DOTO IS BORING".



blacklusterseph004 said:


> On a different note: have you guys ever found that there are particular heroes that you never do well against, like if the enemy picks you have a high loss rate? For me I'm having a problem against Ogre Magi. The multi cast stun is proving hard to deal with in the lane, and he just spams blood rage on the carries making them exponentially harder to deal with.



Necrolyte...Fucker doesn't die, heals his teammates and do constant damage to all melee heros in range and maybe ranged as well if they aren't careful. If he's combo'ed with a good lane partner, it's almost impossible to get a single CS after level 5, at which point the lane is almost 100% lost.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, its official. Super! and rotk on VG.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2013)

Cty to LGD or Dk then, nice!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Necrolyte...Fucker doesn't die, heals his teammates and do constant damage to all melee heros in range and maybe ranged as well if they aren't careful. If he's combo'ed with a good lane partner, it's almost impossible to get a single CS after level 5, at which point the lane is almost 100% lost.



His Aghanims buffed ulti is also a pain in the ass in close games.

Just on a side note, do you guys know if popping bkb disjoints Bara's charge? Or if it just stops the collision bash? I haven't actually tried that yet.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Popping BKB won't do shit to a Bara. You still get bashed but no damage.

Anyone of you guys have an Anti-Mage head item? I need it badly 

Blowyourbrain left Empire.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 2, 2013)

I have Mask of the Mage Slayer, don't think I'll trade it though since I'm 3 items short of completing the set.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 2, 2013)

Just watched BigPoint Battle and I have to say that KP look kinda lackluster compared to when they had A-God. It's pretty clear that Aui need a lot more practice as #4 before he can preform as well as Comewithme and even SingSing.

Bone7 though...#Whataplayer

Edit: Seems like Zhou is out of iG


Apparently the translation:
Zhou: My form this year wasn't very good, so it is only natural that iG would replace me. I hope club will have success in the future and wish my former teammates the best. Coming up, *I will be looking to prove my seven appearances on the Loading Screen weren't by coincidence and my 27 championships aren't by luck*. 

Lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2013)

Ice^3 might go to Rattle Snake


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I can give you my Mage Slayer body if you dont have it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

Zhou kicked out of IG

Chuan tweeted "bye bye burden", ouch!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Meh, IG did this to themselves. Also ACE 

Let's play after my Troll game, Leo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

fuck IG and fuck Chuan


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 3, 2013)

Lol, I was watching Dendi play Timbersaw yesterday and I learned that you can use Whirling Death while in motion with the hook.

So you can use Chakram -> Hook -> Whirling Death when you hit them -> Retract Chakram in one ~3 second combo that does a nice amount of burst dmg without destroying your mana pool... I guess you do learn something from watching the pros.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Lol, I was watching Dendi play Timbersaw yesterday and I learned that you can use Whirling Death while in motion with the hook.



I discovered that the first time I picked him 

Better question: why wouldn't you be able to? It's not a channeled spell.


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't know, I never really thought of it, I never really used the hook offensively. I guess that can mean a lot of skills can be used like that, such as Mirana using her Starstorm thing while leaping.

Speaking of Mirana, I can't land her arrows for shit. I'm not used to it at all, I keep aiming as if I'll land a hook with pudge, and her arrows are much slower than pudge's hook, so bleh. Kinda hard to do in a high pressure situation, or when the enemy melee heroes are constantly hugging the creeps.

Remember when I said I liked Lich and Drow Ranger? Yeah, I never play them at all, lol. I really like heroes that have a lot of early/mid game presence like pudge, timbersaw, storm spirit, gyrocopter, spirit breaker, tusk, and tinker. I love the way tinker works with his global presence but he's so boring to play, you just pop in, push, pop out, pop into a teamfight, hit 1+2, pop out...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, Mushi to DK, apparently.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

Dk lineup confirmed so far

Burning
Mushi
Lanm
Dai/X

Hao and Zhou swapped teams so Hao to IG and Zhou to TongFu. IG and DK looking solid so far, TongFu got robbed hard despite performing well.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wait, so X! isn't leaving DK? That's a surprise.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

Nah they re-invited him, good choice IMO. He's one of the best supports going around atm.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2013)

Whats gonna happen to Sylar?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Still waiting for fy to go to DK 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just tried smurfing, I don't know why anyone would want to fight newbs


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

Sylar will probably stay with LGD unless a newer team pays good money for him. Zsmj left VG too, I wonder where he's gona end up.

Rattlesnake perhaps..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ8Zeh99qSA[/youtube]

BurNIng 

What the fuck, B-god


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ8Zeh99qSA[/youtube]
> 
> BurNIng
> 
> What the fuck, B-god



I think you'll like Chuan's story if you havent seen it already


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

>Linkens not triggering on Zeus ult

Valve, what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 4, 2013)

^cooldown maybe?




			
				Sasume said:
			
		

> I love the way tinker works with his global presence but he's so boring to play, you just pop in, push, pop out, pop into a teamfight, hit 1+2, pop out...



Depends. If your mana items are up you never leave. That's the beauty of rearm. When I have a sheepstick and shivas up I just keep making life a living hell for anyone trying to fight my team. You should see Dendi play Tinker. It actually borders on brutality.


--------------------------------------------------

I must admit I'm a little surprised at all the movement in the teams in the Asian scene. The compositions weren't bad before, unless there was some inter-personal stuff I'm not aware of.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> ^cooldown maybe?



Nope, Links won't block Wrath unlike in Dota 1. People complained at the devs, some shit storm almost happened.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 4, 2013)

It should block it I think. That item is so expensive as it is. Blocking single big nukes is like the one thing you need it to do.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 4, 2013)

Rome2 is a time consuming game...

No time for Doto


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2013)

Dont nerf Zeus ffs D:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Its not a nerf, its a fix 

Let's start a debate regarding nerfing Batrider without turning him into shit.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 5, 2013)

What are you guys talking about? 6.79 is out or something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2013)

A Song of Ice and Fire confirmed


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2013)

lose lose lose lose

thats it, I'll never again play DotA in the evening


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 5, 2013)

When I play dota I tend to win the first two games and then loose all the rest. I get dizzy playing many (40 minutes+) games.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hyper said:
			
		

> Let's start a debate regarding nerfing Batrider without turning him into shit.



Maybe make it so that force staffs and movement buffs don't work while he has someone lasso'ed.




			
				steve said:
			
		

> When I play dota I tend to win the first two games and then loose all the rest. I get dizzy playing many (40 minutes+) games.



I haven't noticed any pattern in my results. Sometimes I have one loss after another, sometimes I don't. I've been getting a few games now where my whole team has been ahead but we end up losing the advantage pretty badly.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there a way to teach them to not fight under DP's ult? Because I dont think thats possible.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 5, 2013)

^It'll come with time I guess. I always find that there times when I play with a team who don't know how the ulti's of less mainstream heroes work. There's been a couple of times where I've ulti'ed with Medusa and then watched in dismay as my entire team throws out all their magic nukes while the enemy is petrified.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> A Song of Ice and Fire confirmed



Favorite Asian doto team right there. Too bad they didn't get Sylar, but Burning moving back to carry instead of offlane was probably the best.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that's a strong team

Everyone is filling up heir teams but no Sylar, Cty or Zsmj to be seen. Am 
I sensing a surprise new team emerging?  No creeps will be spared in their games


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ice cube is just what DK needed. He brings weird picks along with Mushi plus its iceiceice!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Best mid in the world should be mid. Who the fuck is Mushi?

It's ice ice baybay


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, if this team holds until TI4, DK is definitely getting that Aegis and Rapier 

Smurfing is not fun at all


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Xiaotuji for Sylar?

Ew, get fucked LGD you stupid cunts!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Xiaotuji for Sylar?
> 
> Ew, get fucked LGD you stupid cunts!



LGD disband pls....

LGD pls...

LGD....

EDIT: Flutter has account in joindota?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

I do


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2013)

I want Na'vi to lose horribly so I can annoy the shit out of Flutter

Will never happen . Flutter is like the Eternal Envy of NF.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

they lost TI3 GF and I lived 


time to root for the new DK 

star power over 9000 .. maybe even too much


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2013)

But they didn't lose horribly

Lol everyone is going for new DK. I don't blame them, they did make an all star team. My beloved LGD though, cunts!  and Eternal Envy has his head stuck too far up his ass to play support. Fuck it! I support whoever Sylar and Zsmj play for.


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2013)

I am just jumping wherever iceiceice is. Cant help it if everyone else is in the bandwagon.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2013)

B-god, LanM and Ice in one team, how can anyone not support that?


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rios said:


>



Needs Sing Sing's face.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2013)

Mineski is playing. Pinoy pride!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rios said:


> Mineski is playing. Pinoy pride!



LINK!

Also, I threw 2 games today. Man, feels good to throw.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 7, 2013)

Today I staked with my friends and played captains mode. It's the best game mode ever. We played with a bunch if try hards XD they banned IO and batrider while we band spirit breaker,riki,and sniper.we won Easy.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 8, 2013)

lol, I wish more people would fuck off to captains mode. I hate it when people bitch about picks or random in AP then ask you to swap. As if I'd be playing AP if I wanted some random shit.


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2013)

AP is a bad mode as long as the game is balanced towards competitive. 



Hyperion1O1 said:


> LINK!
> 
> Also, I threw 2 games today. Man, feels good to throw.



Saw this late, but they won!


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 8, 2013)

Noticed this today in Envy's cult thread on joindoto.


#nomercy
#whataplayer


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 8, 2013)

> AP is a bad mode as long as the game is balanced towards competitive.



That may be the case, but if someone chose to play it then i don't really want to hear shit out of them in the game. Just shut up and play the picks.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy shit KP just rolled over Fnatic like they are nothing.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just watched that game at it looks like draft win to me. Fnatic was actually in the game a lot more than they should have been. That Mirana/Naga synergy is scary...


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 9, 2013)

Yup. KP almost let them back into to that game when Storm got his BKB.

Sings Tidebringer crits too stronk tho.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2013)

Bone7 + Sing = unlimited potential


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 9, 2013)

Took a break from Rome 2 today and tried out Bone-7 Midas on Darkseer build and it's' great. It's like you have all the monies in the world, it feels like you get to 11 a lot faster and your mek doesn't feel that much delayed either.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Took a break from Rome 2 today and tried out Bone-7 Midas on Darkseer build and it's' great. It's like you have all the monies in the world, it feels like you get to 11 a lot faster and your mek doesn't feel that much delayed either.



lol, you gotta be so brave to rush that. I guess it would work in pubs but in competition, hm i dunno. I think pro teams would punish that so badly if a DS rocks up at an early fight without a mek.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Yup. KP almost let them back into to that game when Storm got his BKB.
> 
> Sings Tidebringer crits too stronk tho.



Sing carried, EE was a non factor.

Also, that Rosh steal by Aui


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 10, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, you gotta be so brave to rush that. I guess it would work in pubs but in competition, hm i dunno. I think pro teams would punish that so badly if a DS rocks up at an early fight without a mek.



Well, I knew that this game was in Normal and we were owning safelane (I was jungle) so at most we would lose hard lane tower which is the standard first tower to go for in Normal pubs. I wasn't really that risky when taking those factors into account.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Sing carried, EE was a non factor.
> 
> Also, that Rosh steal by Aui



Kinda hard not to carry when your Tidebringer crits almost literally every fight. The Shadowblade into killing Weaver outside the bottom shop was pretty cute though.

That was so incredibly lucky.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

Played a game today where I was anti mage. Me and spirit breaker where pretty much owning the safe lane against huskar and bloodseeker to the point where they rage quite the game. So all 4 members of the opposing team just rage quit and remains this Templar assassin. Now at this point I have nothing to lose and I already have my battle fury and just got my threads until I start noticing that our lich and pudge are feeding her and she started snowballing. 

In the end I farmed all my items and won the game but Templar assassin was like 39 kills all for herself.

I'm not sure which was at fault here me AFK farming or my team going unprepared against an already strong TA with Daedalus and desolator.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2013)

Alliance are playing next. Empire better prepare their butts.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 10, 2013)

Just played a game where the 3 cores on the opposing team was SB, Lycan and NS...The pain...



steveht93 said:


> Played a game today where I was anti mage. Me and spirit breaker where pretty much owning the safe lane against huskar and bloodseeker to the point where they rage quite the game. So all 4 members of the opposing team just rage quit and remains this Templar assassin. Now at this point I have nothing to lose and I already have my battle fury and just got my threads until I start noticing that our lich and pudge are feeding her and she started snowballing.
> 
> In the end I farmed all my items and won the game but Templar assassin was like 39 kills all for herself.
> 
> I'm not sure which was at fault here me AFK farming or my team going unprepared against an already strong TA with Daedalus and desolator.



Would've been pretty funny if she won the game by herselfxD


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 10, 2013)

> Sing carried, EE was a non factor.
> 
> Also, that Rosh steal by Aui



Meh, I agree with Cap on that Rosh kill. A satyr does so little damage compared to over half the enemy team that I can't really call that much more than luck.




> Played a game today where I was anti mage. Me and spirit breaker where pretty much owning the safe lane against huskar and bloodseeker to the point where they rage quite the game. So all 4 members of the opposing team just rage quit and remains this Templar assassin. Now at this point I have nothing to lose and I already have my battle fury and just got my threads until I start noticing that our lich and pudge are feeding her and she started snowballing.
> 
> In the end I farmed all my items and won the game but Templar assassin was like 39 kills all for herself.
> 
> I'm not sure which was at fault here me AFK farming or my team going unprepared against an already strong TA with Daedalus and desolator.



This almost happened to us but it was Riki that was snowballing. It really shouldn't have gotten to that point but we weren't really playing as a team at that point since we were up by like 20 kills.


----

I played a funny game the other day playing tinker mid against pudge. I spent the whole early game trying to dodge hooks and having to buy my own wards every few minutes because the supports couldn't be bothered, then one of them actually has the temerity to ask me why I don't have BT's yet. lol, I eventually had to resort to stacking the ancients myself.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

^I understand your pain. Been there done that. Also one of the most painful things to experience as a solo mid is you owning your lane killing opposing heros on the side lanes and pushing towers but in the end you lose because your carries are not farming well and you get train wrecked by death ball dota from a well farmed opposing team. 


Today I had to endure seeing a noob morphling morphing most of his strength to agility and feeding. My god that was painful to watch.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> That was so incredibly lucky.



As hexor would have said, "Luck is no excuse" 





steveht93 said:


> Today I had to endure seeing a noob morphling feeding.



Fix'd


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2013)

For some reason I cant access Steam. It doesnt show up at all.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Never thought I'd see another game of a team not made for turtling with a Medusa in their lineup withstand a Beasmaster, Enigma, Lycanthrope pushing combination.

Well played, random guy playing Medusa beside me. Well played.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 11, 2013)

KP vs Alliance postponed>_>

And Jacky Mao The Bringer of Rares apparently last picked an Axe...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2013)

All the Chinese teams are playing with Spacecow now, Jacky sama is eons ahead of his time


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rios said:
			
		

> For some reason I cant access Steam. It doesnt show up at all.



You mean steam launches but you can't find the network?




			
				Hyper said:
			
		

> Never thought I'd see another game of a team not made for turtling with a Medusa in their lineup withstand a Beasmaster, Enigma, Lycanthrope pushing combination.
> Well played, random guy playing Medusa beside me. Well played.



lol, if Medusa has even one core item she laughs at creep waves. Even massive mega-creep waves are just farm for her. Those 3 heroes don't have the ability to kill her anyway.



			
				Naisu said:
			
		

> And Jacky Mao The Bringer of Rares apparently last picked an Axe...



Carry Axe 




> All the Chinese teams are playing with Spacecow now, Jacky sama is eons ahead of his time



I hate Bara. I'm with Reeves, seeing a Bara get rekt never gets old. Speaking of which, this week's fails was pretty awesome. My favourite is Treeant ruining Timbersaw's escape. Fits the lore perfectly.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 11, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Carry Axe



If only



Hustler said:


> All the Chinese teams are playing with Spacecow now, Jacky sama is eons ahead of his time



EE creating the meta ahead of time. Just wait, carry Venge inc


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 11, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, if Medusa has even one core item she laughs at creep waves. Even massive mega-creep waves are just farm for her. Those 3 heroes don't have the ability to kill her anyway.



Eh, you're seriously underestimating the split pushing power of a Lycan. The Lycan team took the 3 towers mid lane during the time Medusa died with Lycan howling from the bottom lane pushing by his lonesome.

Fucking Mass Necronomicons ruined my game yesterday

EE doesn't see the future, he creates it


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 12, 2013)

> If only



If ever there was a hero whose concept personified a carry, it's Axe. GET SOME!!




> Eh, you're seriously underestimating the split pushing power of a Lycan. The Lycan team took the 3 towers mid lane during the time Medusa died with Lycan howling from the bottom lane pushing by his lonesome.


I know Lycan is a strong pusher, but against Medusa that works against him because when only tier 3 towers are left, then Medusa can farm safely since all the waves come to her. As badass as Lycan is, he's always going to have trouble breaking base against Medusa since his bkb core means nothing to her, he just runs up the high ground into her ulti and gets rekt.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2013)

Lol Admiral Bulldog posted this. EE sama will never forget, will never forgive.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 12, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> If I know Lycan is a strong pusher, but against Medusa that works against him because when only tier 3 towers are left, then Medusa can farm safely since all the waves come to her. As badass as Lycan is, he's always going to have trouble breaking base against Medusa since his bkb core means nothing to her, he just runs up the high ground into her ulti and gets rekt.



Eh, I'd say BKB is not a core on Lycan but more of a situational pickup since Vlads to Necro is the better option usually.

Still dangerous for Medusa to farm considering BM with hawk vision was present so the positioning had to be precise.

EDIT:

Lol VP

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNSXJBWA5uI[/youtube]


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 12, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lol Admiral Bulldog posted this. EE sama will never forget, will never forgive.



Ahahahaaa

EE should shop Bulldogs head on a bear and his own on a bear trainer or something and tweet it him in responsexD


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok, I need help on Broodmother. I know about not feeding the enemy the spiders and sending them into the woods and all that jazz but I need additional info. I'm nearly Meepo tier when it comes to that hero :\


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2013)

a bit outdated but hey


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2013)

lol TongFu camping Mineski's fountain


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2013)

Lakelz Morph vs Sylar Morph, who wins?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lakelz Morph vs Sylar Morph, who wins?



Lakelz for sho


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2013)

Most of the time I'm the level headed guy but sometimes I just go Jew.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 12, 2013)

Full jew when I'm carry.

Level headed guy when I'm support (in that I sack all my farm for the carrys, prolly kinda bad but I do it regardless).


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2013)

Someone gave me the brilliant idea of writing in cyrillic while playing so everybody can take me as a russian. Never had such a good time losing, spamming all chat with "russian" words and reading the replies was golden


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 13, 2013)

Jesus, only started looking at around 5mins in, but Sing^2 got destroyed mid


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2013)

lol I watched some SingSing stream and he usually bitches and gets owned/trolled by his teammates

no wonder his stream is so popular


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 13, 2013)

Watching Blitz steam is also recommended if he's stacking with people. They sometimes does funny shit like captains mode, picking only strength/agi/heroes heroes or for example go armlets on the entire team no matter which hero

Edit:
Bone7 #jukelord


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

If you see a player named *Reel Axe Impulse*, that's my smurf.

I'll visit everyone's regions


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BSe-R3_jPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

>Queue alone
>Someone picks Meepo, feeds 8 times and abandons @ 15 mins~
>People are about to leave, I tell them it's cool I'm PL
>I split push with TPs and farm, porting back to defend the rax when necessary
>I win the game 15-1-10


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> >Queue alone
> >Someone picks Meepo, feeds 8 times and abandons @ 15 mins~
> >People are about to leave, I tell them it's cool I'm PL
> >I split push with TPs and farm, porting back to defend the rax when necessary
> >I win the game 15-1-10



Match ID


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Match ID







edit:

*Skill Bracket: Very High* - I didn't know I was there. Cool.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> edit:
> 
> *Skill Bracket: Very High* - I didn't know I was there. Cool.



Excellent 

Wondering why Leo isn't at least in High Bracket. He's a decent player to say the least.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

I am sitting in Normal bracket with 200 games. Guess you need 500 or something to go up.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

That match is solid proof that unless you meticulously screw with PL's ability to farm, he basically wins the game by himself. I didn't have a great lane partner either, I told him to go top after I got my soul ring because I felt confident in my ability to survive. Would've appreciated the support but Meepo was whining so I figured I shouldn't ignore him.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am sitting in Normal bracket with 200 games. Guess you need 500 or something to go up.



That's strange. I got into VH after 50 games and I'm a pretty damn inconsistent player.

Maybe its because I do treads swtiching a lot 

@Naruto

Cancer doto best cancer


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if you queue with friends you end up in a bracket that's decided by your collective average skill. So if you want to know where you are, check a match you went in by yourself.

I never knew DotaBuff showed brackets before today.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm pretty sure if you queue with friends you end up in a bracket that's decided by your collective average skill.



So that's why my friends are in the normal bracket


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

Main reason why I dislike DotA. Always boring games in Normal.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Main reason why I dislike DotA. Always boring games in Normal.



Well, you can always pick Razor and go Electric Boogaloo with his seizure build.

Or Blinkin and Slammin Anti Mage


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

Playing as a carry is even more boring. At least I can be proud with my decent scores as losing support.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Playing as a carry is even more boring. At least I can be proud with my decent scores as losing support.



Well, you don't exactly play them like carries. You play them mid and gank unlike what they're supposed to do. Ignore the cyka, get dagon and start the rape train.

FOR THE LULZ!


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

Either way some carry will farm uncontested with a no skill hero and later rape everyone while loling in all chat. Thats the name of the game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Either way some carry will farm uncontested with a no skill hero and later rape everyone while loling in all chat. Thats the name of the game.



Do you have a stack or at least a partner in crime when playing?

EDIT: Who needs carries when you have a 5 support lineup


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

Usually one American guy but he is barely online when I am

An example of a Normal game, struggling with carries who cant end
74 fucking kills just on our side, how you like them apples


pretty good for first Skywrath game though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Both Shadow blade and Dagger on Ursa? 

I see Vanguard Brewmaster 

For a Sky to face a Zeus in such a long drawn out match, I'm honestly surprised and astounded with you only getting 5 deaths. Your positioning must be outstanding


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

Two long range slows + silence + BKB do wonders against Zeus. Then all that is left is to watch the Ursa happily pounding Abaddon to full health.

In fact this game is so amusing I am going to send it to the guy who does pub commentary. This thing must be shared.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ursa clearly doesn't give two shits about Borrowed time 

Now only if Abaddon went full carry


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2013)

BKB negates not only the direct magic damage Zeus does but the static too, right? I had to check but taking care of 4 active abilities + 5 items was a bit silly.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 14, 2013)

I think so. That's probably why hoods re also good pick ups against him since he's so magic heavy.

EDIT: watched a bit of the Navi game. Seems they still stomp, standins and all. Dendi Timbersaw doing work.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 14, 2013)

Does it? I'm pretty sure that static is HP removal according the tooltip and BKB doesn't work on stuff like the BS ult. Then again that's an ult and static is a regular passive skill...



Naruto said:


> I'm pretty sure if you queue with friends you end up in a bracket that's decided by your collective average skill. So if you want to know where you are, check a match you went in by yourself.
> 
> I never knew DotaBuff showed brackets before today.



Haven't solo queued in months...All I know about my individual skill level is that when I stack with a guy named Beger, we usually play in High. When we add the 1-3 other we stack with, we play in Normal.

Beger might be carrying me on the back of his MMR though for all I know though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ep-3YGiR7QM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]ep-3YGiR7QM[/YOUTUBE]



Perfect micro skills.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 14, 2013)

Since you guys love EE so much, there's an interesting interview by EPI


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> BKB negates not only the direct magic damage Zeus does but the static too, right? I had to check but taking care of 4 active abilities + 5 items was a bit silly.



Yep, Static is magic damage plus its scaling to a percentage of current hp. That's why Veil is so monstrous with Zeus and along with his ability to trigger Static quickly with Arc Lightning, it makes him so dangerous all throughout the game.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2013)

LGD.Int back with Black, Xfreedom, Brax, Pajkatt and Misery


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hustler said:


> LGD.Int back with Black, Xfreedom, Brax, Pajkatt and Misery



LGD's only strat now is 4 protect Black


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> LGD's only strat now is 4 protect Black



Hope not

Man this reshuffle messed up my favourites big time. I don't even know who to support anymore lol.

Shows again why I hate this piece of shit hero


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Hope not
> 
> Man this reshuffle messed up my favourites big time. I don't even know who to support anymore lol.
> 
> Shows again why I hate this piece of shit hero



Who's the captain, btw? Also, Black should be support .

You got that weaver gif from reddit, right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love weaver, especially solo offlanes


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Who's the captain, btw? Also, Black should be support .
> 
> You got that weaver gif from reddit, right?
> 
> ...



Should be Misery or Brax I think. Black is going carry with Pajkatt moving to mid, wrong move IMO. From all the matches I've seen of LGD.int, Pajkatt has been the most consistent.

Yeah I just saw it on reddit, people talk about nerfing heroes but Weaver barely ever gets mentioned. He's the pest that goes unnoticed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, to be fair on weaver, the guy has shit armor and hp and his counters aren't even being picked (DP, Silencer, Drow, Tiny). Plus, Linkens first gives him no damage and when he goes DPS first, he has no survivability.

If I were to nerf him, the cooldown of Shukuchi would be .5 seconds more.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

Best game ever!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FWs3gI_uA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

Bone7 is IMO the best offlaner EU. AB and Funnik are good but some of the plays Bone7 makes are unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Best game ever!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FWs3gI_uA[/YOUTUBE]



That was fucking incredible.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 15, 2013)

Envy going the manly as fuck build

In all seriousness though, it was nice seeing them pull it together at the end after a lackluster early-mid game. Aui and Bone7 especially make some clutch plays in the latter half, then there was Piles Doom on the Alch before he could pop Chemical Rage.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

For real, dem plays!

The best thing is everyone contributed so much towards that and Bone7 man, whadda player


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA

EDIT:

On Kaipi vs Cascade, Cascade still has inexperience to bite them in the ass at game 1 and KP exploited it. However, I'll look forward to Cascade's future games.


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Need to spread, dammit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-flBR_3xckQ[/youtube]

I need to know what match is this


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2013)

haha KP got totally outplayed. Serves them right for picking PL.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't decide if that Rosh was a bad idea or not. PL is a shit Rosh killer and the attempt itself would be really slow, on the other hand, if Mouz/blabla/blabla got the Aegis + Cheese taking even one fight would be incredibly hard.


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2013)

looooooooooooooooool Tobi and his co-caster dont know that Culling blade doesnt go through Borrowed time.

Anyway seems like Alliance will win easily. EE gonna be sad.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 15, 2013)

Didn't even bother seeing the match, the lag was unbearable even on Medium quality which is the lowest I'm willing to go. Took some matches instead and Lycan + Ursa too stronk against 1 protect 4 lineupsxD


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> looooooooooooooooool Tobi and his co-caster dont know that Culling blade doesnt go through Borrowed time.



Culling Blade goes through Borrowed Time if the HP threshold is below the Culling Blade requirements. If not, the little damage CB offers will heal instead of damage.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2013)

That clearly wasnt the case when he was released. Maybe they patched it. All I can find is


> Made Abaddon's Borrowed Time effect and healing more clear.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 16, 2013)

Rios said:


> That clearly wasnt the case when he was released. Maybe they patched it. All I can find is



That's always been the case AFAIK. That's how it was in Dota 1.

Culling Blade outright kills the target if it has 300/450/625 hp or less, borrowed time turns damage into healing. The triggers simply don't interact.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think Rios played Dota 1 maybe that's why


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2013)

No I played it, I know how it works. I also know Abaddon on release in DotA 2 was different from the one in the original.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rios said:


> I also know Abaddon on release in DotA 2 was different from the one in the original.



Well Orb effect Frostmourne at Dota 1, no UAM on Dota 2 

Abaddon says fuck you to Doom 

Dota 1 bug, Shield removes Doom


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2013)

I never play him so I am not entirely sure what the differences between his 1 and 2 counterparts are. But I am pretty sure someone said, at least at release, that Culling blade doesnt go through.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 16, 2013)

What is this draft?

Centaur
Timber 
Abaddon
Slark 
Breaker of Spirits 

All in one team.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2013)

20 minutes and no courier 

as a long time player I feel insulted Valve puts me in Normal


----------



## luminaeus (Sep 16, 2013)

On a bit of a losing streak. Keep being put up against Chinese/Japanese players which are gods at this game... and keep getting paired with support thats don't know to ward runes, people who clearly want to play meepo for shits and giggles (seriously it was horrible), and people who bitch at one another for not doing things exactly there way, and of course those who try new classes... ("oh, I've never played rubick before, but I think I'll do it anyway"). I was playing QoP, seriously the only one with more kills than deaths during all those games...

I can play with my friends but they really just want to have a good time, and that's great and all, but when you're really trying and your friends just laugh when they fail it's alittle frusterating.

I need a break @_@

Anyway, I've been trying the Lone Druid. My micro skills need work but he's very fun and creative.

All you new players out there... play with the bots! There is nothing more that can help you other than playing with them, no matter what guides you read or what videos you watch... when you want to try a class you forgot about playing, 100% go to bots. A lot of people are like 'oh so what you can beat bots anyone can do that', but bots are precise as they are programmed, they don't make some mistakes that players do. However I don't think bots know how to gank someone. Work on that Valve


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2013)

I did it! I am finally in High! Doesnt look any different from Normal though, same 5 carry lineups


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> What is this draft?
> 
> Centaur
> Timber
> ...



The vod and match. Give me.



@Rios
The skill level and efficiency level is different from normal but everyone wants to carry


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 16, 2013)

@Susame

Playing with friends who just want to have fun seems frustrating and not exactly the ideal environment if you're someone who want to improve at doto. Your best bet would probably be finding people at your skill level with the same ambitions towards the game as you, that's pretty hard though



Hyperion1O1 said:


> The vod and match. Give me.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN4ahKpjbvA[/YOUTUBE]



Rios said:


> I did it! I am finally in High! Doesnt look any different from Normal though, same 5 carry lineups



Look at the bright side, at least you got carries. I got 4th pick QoP and 5th pick Pudge.


We were winning for 30 mins despite me being magically being slightly out of position for _every single team fight_, which was reflected in my score


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN4ahKpjbvA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Also, I see Aghs QoP. What are you, Pinoy?

Oh wait


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 16, 2013)

That QoP was an even more useless piece of shit than myself in that game. His item progression was literally Aghs-Treads+Null Talisman at 20-25 min before his items of choice at 40-end was a fuckin' Desolator. 

Need that Aghs to farm dem creep waves yknow.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> That QoP was an even more useless piece of shit than myself in that game. His item progression was literally Aghs-Treads+Null Talisman at 20-25 min before his items of choice at 40-end was a fuckin' Desolator.
> 
> Need that Aghs to farm dem creep waves yknow.



Oh wait, I thought you were QoP. Even bigger lel 

She should've just BKB to Deso>Daedalus, man.

Bone7 midas, Naisu?


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Rios
> The skill level and efficiency level is different from normal but everyone wants to carry



It is definitely different. PL, an absolute monster in  Normal, got tracked/silenced  and raped every time. There was some nice hero focus(mostly on Mirana because fuck Leap), they were actually coming back to the fight when they saw me ulting in like a man and the support(lol) Kunkka even bought smoke once.

Finally I have some motivation to play again.

Maybe the only drawback was how they were constantly saying "commend pls" . Like it matters


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wait until you get to Very High, people will scream at you if you're not farming and instead helping with -insert carry here- even if your team is getting raped at team fights.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 17, 2013)

My smurf got found out


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Oh wait, I thought you were QoP. Even bigger lel
> 
> She should've just BKB to Deso>Daedalus, man.
> 
> Bone7 midas, Naisu?



Or just make an item that's enables her to pick of people more easily (like an Orchid/Sheep), cause she sure wasn't gonna join any teamfights.

Dat Midas


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Or just make an item that's enables her to pick of people more easily (like an Orchid/Sheep), cause she sure wasn't gonna join any teamfights.
> 
> Dat Midas



Midas DS, best DS 

Just posed as a new guy with my smurf account 2 days ago. It was fun as hell.

Australians really are a helpful bunch.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2013)

Is today like the RNG day or something?

3 games and Ogre multi casted every time, PA critted every hit and LS bashed non stop


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 17, 2013)

I got chewed out for having literally no farm as Spectre yesterday after being in lane against QoP and Weaver (with a Bane who fed 3 kills including FB during the first 5mins). The team managed to buy me around 10 to maybe 15 mins of space (had to TP/run around a lot though).

Is it really possible to catch up as Spectre without Radiance (and no prospects of getting one) when you can't get to a teamfight without dying?



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Midas DS, best DS
> 
> Just posed as a new guy with my smurf account 2 days ago. It was fun as hell.
> 
> Australians really are a helpful bunch.



Indeed, I've seen the light.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 17, 2013)

You still traumatized by me throwing a game, Leo?

@Naisu
Get a casual Vit Booster, farm up Drums before Vit Booster, get Manta. Diff offers no survivability so rush that Ult Orb. You can opt Tranquil Boots then go Phase

Can you give me the game so I can see more details?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2013)

Naw, you hardly threw

Whenever I party with you it puts me on high level bracket, hm. How does it even work? lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Naw, you hardly threw
> 
> Whenever I party with you it puts me on high level bracket, hm. How does it even work? lol



Play with my smurf then, its in High to Normal Bracket. My smurf rarely gets VH

I kinda threw with the whole 600+ping spike in SEA. Forgot to put a timer on when those spikes occur.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh nah I don't really care, just curious lol


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> Get a casual Vit Booster, farm up Drums before Vit Booster, get Manta. Diff offers no survivability so rush that Ult Orb. You can opt Tranquil Boots then go Phase
> 
> Can you give me the game so I can see more details?



I got casual Bracers, Bounty being against Beastmaster/Nyx farmed the items for Drums a lot faster than me. The problem was that the lane was so awful that I literally had brown boots and bracers when the fighting started and by the time I got my Yasha, we was so far behind that I couldn't join a teamfight without dying.





Hustler said:


> Whenever I party with you it puts me on high level bracket, hm. How does it even work? lol



Just guessing here, but both of you have your individual MMR. The system probably takes the average of the entire team and place your in the appropriate bracket.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2013)

> delay4sec 1 point 8 hours ago
> Looks like they all got Hand of Midas.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmm, try PMS with this item sequence (Shield, Tango, Salve, Slippers) next time. Quelling Blade is an item I don't find useful except on PL, AM and maybe Void because I think you can last hit just fine.

If you can't farm, just soak exp as much as possible though I think you know that already.

One little thing I'd like to bring up; don't level Spec ult beyond lvl 1, the cd is the same and the duration only increases by 1 per level unless you have 2 core items already.

You just had a bad game, you'll do better next time.

@Hustler

Fuck, 24'd


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 17, 2013)

@Hust 
Ice^3 in middle as expected



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Hmm, try PMS with this item sequence (Shield, Tango, Salve, Slippers) next time. Quelling Blade is an item I don't find useful except on PL, AM and maybe Void because I think you can last hit just fine.
> 
> If you can't farm, just soak exp as much as possible though I think you know that already.
> 
> ...



Hmm interesting, haven't thought of that before.

Edit: Guys, just hit the "halfway to senior sized avatar&sig" post count. Only took me a whole year



> Join Date
> 09-18-2012



Holy fuck, it's actually spot on.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't believe this is VH bracket, I was solo offlaning AM and I got a 17 min BF+Tranqs and 2 kills

The Weaver must be from either Normal or High since he sucked at laning phase.

EDIT: Yep, just checked. Batrider is Weaver's friend and the guy was crushing everyone mid game (except me because I have blink )


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2013)

wow


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Best of 7?

So if its DK grand finals, 1 match is 98 minutes long multiplied by 7 equals 686 minutes which equates to 11.43 hours of Doto.

Damn, I'm hyped.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just realized I chatted at the Team Channel and not at the Party Channel. Explains how I never read Leo's words


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2013)

I was wondering why you never reply back


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Sep 19, 2013)

Its not champions its heroes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

^Wut 

@Leo

Support Morphling, new meta


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

Oo


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> ^Wut
> 
> @Leo
> 
> Support Morphling, new meta



New meta indeed

Also Kotl + Bristle lane is too op


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMeZ8qdnQpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Just realized I chatted at the Team Channel and not at the Party Channel. Explains how I never read Leo's words



Took me months to realize as well



Fluttershy said:


> Oo




Holy shit, imagine how insanely huge that is for someone Pile and Bone7.

Waiting for the right sponsor seems like the best move for now and I don't think they can do much better than this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

RS.Int kick EE-sama right before TI4, then go on to win TI4

T_T


no more Sing streams from China though


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 19, 2013)

Now that I've collected my thoughts and read a bit around, where is Rsnakes getting the money from? I've kinda been feeling that they're not a very established team, so why are they suddenly acquiring a foreign team. Hope it's scams we've seen in SC2.

I think Sing^2 would still be able to stream. I mean, Chuan has streamed quite a few times so I don't see why Sing can't.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Also Kotl + Bristle lane is too op



KOTOL TOO MUCH MANA!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 19, 2013)

Naisu said:
			
		

> Now that I've collected my thoughts and read a bit around, where is Rsnakes getting the money from? I've kinda been feeling that they're not a very established team, so why are they suddenly acquiring a foreign team. Hope it's scams we've seen in SC2.



Hm, I got the impression around the time of Alienware Cup that they had some kind of influence as an organization but it kinda seemed like Chinese teams were more about who could fleece who (which LGD suffered as a result of according to some interview from their manager). Considering the hype Kaipi generates off the back of some bizarre trolling and general nonsense, this was a pretty clever move by Rattlesnake. They immediately pick up international hype unlike LGD.int who were kind of a mystery as to how they would get on together. This is really some amazing news. 



			
				hustler said:
			
		

> Also Kotl + Bristle lane is too op



lol, kotl is every melee carry's best friend, especially if you have a cheap nuke you can spam. I still wanna play Medusa lane with kotl.


I've been playing a lot of Abbadon recently (like every game). How do you guys build him if you solo suicide lane?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Sep 19, 2013)

What a day of fucking throws.

We lose to a fuckin' Mirana with them having 2x raxes down.


Trilane gets ruined thanks to Visage who also builds a Mjolnir when we need sheeps and steals Aegis.




blacklusterseph004 said:


> Hm, I got the impression around the time of Alienware Cup that they had some kind of influence as an organization but it kinda seemed like Chinese teams were more about who could fleece who (which LGD suffered as a result of according to some interview from their manager). *Considering the hype Kaipi generates off the back of some bizarre trolling and general nonsense*, this was a pretty clever move by Rattlesnake. They immediately pick up international hype unlike LGD.int who were kind of a mystery as to how they would get on together. This is really some amazing news.



Wasn't their own team kinda managerless for a while? It just seems kinda far fetched to pick up a foreign team and pouring 200k US dollars into it when their first team already in China isn't looking that established. They should hire Holy.Diver as their teams spokesman/PR guyxD

Edit: Seems like KP won't be setting up a team house in US before they move to China after all.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 19, 2013)

naisu said:
			
		

> Wasn't their own team kinda managerless for a while? It just seems kinda far fetched to pick up a foreign team and pouring 200k US dollars into it when their first team already in China isn't looking that established. They should hire Holy.Diver as their teams spokesman/PR guyxD


Well, my point about the fleecing was that what they can do with their first team just seems fundamentally limited because of how players appear to move around in the chinese scene. Like you can't get players without prestige, and you can't get prestige without players. So the alternative might be to get an .int squad that can maybe generate you some prestige within the chinese scene if they are good, and also use your .int squad as a powerful learning tool for your first team who they will invariably scrim with. That way you make a long term investment into the skill of your chinese players even if kaipi as constituted (or even the concept of an international squad) is a temporary thing. Considering what Kaipi has been able to do within the EU scene and EE's previous ties to NTH, I think Rattlesnake are actually getting quite a lot for their money.



Holy shit. UI stuff aside which all looks pretty amazing, I see they have removed the fountain hook and most notably, Medusa in captains mode. Aw shit...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I've been playing a lot of Abbadon recently (like every game). How do you guys build him if you solo suicide lane?



Start with either build:

Anticipated solo vs solo- Shield, Tango, Salve. Extra gold will be used reactionary in case anticipation is wrong

Solo vs expected safe trilane-QB, Salve, Tango. Extra gold will be either Shield when you can't stay in lane safely or Ring of Prot for Tranqs in case of 2v1 scenario with 1 jungler. QB is for cutting trees for dire side, I can't advocate it for Radiant offlane.

Tbh, I prefer dual offlaning because the guy you're protecting will never die if played right and the solo supp at safe lane can get immense farm.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Also Power Rangers beat [A]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2013)

What?? Who are these Power Rangers?  They beat Na'vi too right?

Love how he added the music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp1Sx8RcN6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InB4TQ8rILY[/youtube]

@Hustler


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh I like their drafting. Let Batrider through and ban all the split push.

Wow their offlaner is really good!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2013)

>>People saying [A] lost on purpose

Your tears are delicious


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 20, 2013)

PA becoming kawaii. WTF Volvo

Meh changes, Ember Spirit particles ready and all that jazz. Plus some Wraith king guy.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

Today is the worst fucking day of my dota life. Everything that could go wrong, has gone wrong. This is the kind of shit people go postal over. Seriously, I fear for what I find myself capable of doing with a shotgun in my hands and geographical information on some of these motherfuckers.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

>Feeling lazy, pick Ursa before anyone picks anything, call jungle
>Second guy picks SB
>Third guy picks AM
>Fourth guy picks BH
>Fifth guy randoms, it's Centaur

5 melee team, no courier, no wards, enemy team camps my jungle for the entire game. People flaming each other.

Good times.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 20, 2013)

@Naruto

All of us will have those moments (I had these moments almost everytime I play Dota WC3) but it still sucks balls when they do happen.

Can you give me the dotabuff match links? Just curious.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naruto
> 
> All of us will have those moments (I had these moments almost everytime I play Dota WC3) but it still sucks balls when they do happen.
> 
> Can you give me the dotabuff match links? Just curious.



Do you want to watch me feed that badly? 



This is also my longest losing streak in a long time. 5 losses in a row.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Do you want to watch me feed that badly?
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my longest losing streak in a long time. 5 losses in a row.



I don't want to see just the stats of the game, I want to see the picks and skill builds along with item builds. I may see something notable so I try to see as much match stats as possible.

Also to make you feel better, 8 win loss streak for me



Also, I raise your 5 loss streak with my 6 loss streak on Morph:


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I broke Dota. Can't win today. I guess I'm not allowed.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2013)

My friend randomed Lina, took mid lane, didn't buy courier or wards, didn't call miss and his items were arcanes and Shadow blade, managed to miss every stun possible and took all the carry farm.

It's okay he lost a friend today.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2013)

Well fucking finally I won a game. I'm done playing dota for a year.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 20, 2013)

lol, in the crappy brackets I play in, no wards and courier are so common that I find y'all's dejection quaint.

You must use your pure manly instincts to detect incoming ganks.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm getting sick of this game. Every match it's the same thing,opposing team picks SB. I want this fucker nerfed to shit statues.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 20, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Well, my point about the fleecing was that what they can do with their first team just seems fundamentally limited because of how players appear to move around in the chinese scene. *Like you can't get players without prestige, and you can't get prestige without players. So the alternative might be to get an .int squad that can maybe generate you some prestige within the chinese scene if they are good, and also use your .int squad as a powerful learning tool for your first team who they will invariably scrim with.* That way you make a long term investment into the skill of your chinese players even if kaipi as constituted (or even the concept of an international squad) is a temporary thing. Considering what Kaipi has been able to do within the EU scene and EE's previous ties to NTH, I think Rattlesnake are actually getting quite a lot for their money.




Good point. 

This interview also answered some of the questions I had with regards to founding.


Seems like Kaipi doesn't have to stay in China for a full year either. They can apparently go home to their respective countries after half a year.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> My friend randomed Lina, took mid lane, didn't buy courier or wards, didn't call miss and his items were arcanes and Shadow blade, managed to miss every stun possible and took all the carry farm.
> 
> It's okay he lost a friend today.





Naruto said:


> Well fucking finally I won a game. I'm done playing dota for a year.





blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, in the crappy brackets I play in, no wards and courier are so common that I find y'all's dejection quaint.
> 
> You must use your pure manly instincts to detect incoming ganks.





steveht93 said:


> I'm getting sick of this game. Every match it's the same thing,opposing team picks SB. I want this fucker nerfed to shit statues.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 21, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Good point.
> 
> This interview also answered some of the questions I had with regards to founding.
> 
> ...



ee-sama showing no mercy to these heathens.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FseJtVbUlG8[/YOUTUBE]

I've had some problems with DS jungling, but this seems like it's gonna solve all my problems. The Vlads seem fuckin' awful (I think), but the fact that you can stack two camps every minute looks really strong.

Edit: THIS FUCKIN' VIDEO EMBEDDING SHIT, WHY Y U NO WORK FOR ME?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2013)

You gota remove the "s" in https


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

Le sigh

Bloody10char.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FseJtVbUlG8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I've had some problems with DS jungling, but this seems like it's gonna solve all my problems. The Vlads seem fuckin' awful (I think), but the fact that you can stack two camps every minute looks really strong.
> 
> Edit: THIS FUCKIN' VIDEO EMBEDDING SHIT, WHY Y U NO WORK FOR ME?



Why Vlads? They could just pick Gorgon/Gyro, drop a ward and kill the infinite stack

That ending


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Its official, I can now play Earthshaker properly. Just need to get near Mski Owa's level to be a master of it.

Other than PH teams, are there still teams willing to pick ES?


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why Vlads? They could just pick Gorgon/Gyro, drop a ward and kill the infinite stack
> 
> That ending



syduck was my initial reaction as well.

If you get a 13min Vlads, are you then aiming for a 20min mek? That's like, really really slow. Even if you go Midas and Soul Ring before mek you should be able to get it around 16-17mins (guesstimate).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 21, 2013)

If you get Midas after Soul Ring, you're looking at 13-14 min mek with perfect stacks and favorable spawns aka Troll Warlords+skeletons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guessing tbh but DS kills camps quicker than most junglers so..



Bring back the CM+ES+Morph Trilanes


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hyper said:
			
		

> Other than PH teams, are there still teams willing to pick ES?



I saw Chuan playing ES a few times but I can't remember which tournament. If you watch Purge's Abaddon vid, you'd see Blitz playing carry ES which looks pretty amazing.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

My God, stacking with on of my friends GF is so frustrating...She's one of those who go Luna (case she's female and pretty), claim mid and still has Iron Branches and Tangos at 30mins. If she has a good game, maybe Yasha and threads/phase at 40min


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 21, 2013)

> My God, stacking with on of my friends GF is so frustrating...



Your typo there is intriguing. You and your friend stack on his girlfriend...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2013)

TongFu picked Earthshaker recently against LGD, ZSMJ Earthshaker  .Rattlesnake favours him too, Neo plays a pretty good one.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> If you get Midas after Soul Ring, you're looking at 13-14 min mek with perfect stacks and favorable spawns aka Troll Warlords+skeletons.



Kay so I did around 1 - 1 1/2 hours testing Radiant DS jungle with the infinite stack on cliff shit. The regular time I got Midas + Mek + Soul Ring (no bootsxD) was 16min pluss minus 40 seconds (assuming the absolute fucking worst scenario where both medium camps are Golems and you only have 2x hard and easy camp.

It felt smoother going Soul Ring before Midas (probably cause I have to use extra mana on Vaccum every minute) and I was generally a level higher by the time I got Mek. I do not recall the build I settled on, but don't I think skipping Surge for fast lvl 2 Vaccum was such a good idea, lvl 3 Ion Shell is enough though, so I think you can put points into Wall earlier. 

Then again, I might just be bad and fucked something up.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Your typo there is intriguing. You and your friend stack on his girlfriend...



OH WELL THAT WAS AN UNFORTUNATE TYPO.

In all seriousness tho, I wouldn't "stack" on his GF even if I got paid for it ifyouknowwhatImean.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> TongFu picked Earthshaker recently against LGD, ZSMJ Earthshaker  .Rattlesnake favours him too, Neo plays a pretty good one.



Nice, ES is definitely underrated and I agree with Lumi that only PH teams value him that much over all others. This may be the return of the ES 

No more Orange, btw, some of their members were poached by Titan Gaming 

@Naisu
Same feeling here. Stacking with my friend's gf really dropped my win rates to an all time personal low 

Everyone hates Mud Golems. Except N'aix and Ursa


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 22, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Ts_7oR66A[/youtube]


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 22, 2013)

So DK 2-0 VG, but they don't really look that strong yet, both games were really close. Especially game 1 which was almost lost if not for a huge comeback fight that came out of nowhere.




Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> Same feeling here. Stacking with my friend's gf really dropped my win rates to an all time personal low
> 
> Everyone hates Mud Golems. Except N'aix and Ursa



Well I'm still around 20 wins ahead of losses so I got a bit to go on before my w/l dips into the negative.

Lycan feels left out


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> So DK 2-0 VG, but they don't really look that strong yet, both games were really close. Especially game 1 which was almost lost if not for a huge comeback fight that came out of nowhere.



Any youtube vods yet? Crappy net so twitch won't work.



Naisutime said:


> Well I'm still around 20 wins ahead of losses so I got a bit to go on before my w/l dips into the negative.



I'm attempting to make my smurf my legitimate account by giving it a shitload of wins. Maybe I should raise my Win:Loss ratio to 30:1. Or even 50:1 



Naisutime said:


> Lycan feels left out



I forgot about him


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 22, 2013)

Nope don't think so, the matches just happened like 45min ago. 

Do it. If you can


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah I watched both games but the amount of individual brilliance DK has, things can only get scary when the teamwork gets better.

VG threw those games hard, could have won the second game easy but dem Ice^3 walls . I want Kaipi in China already.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 22, 2013)

I prefer this Jugg vid:


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2013)

DK no match for the alliance yet. #roadtoti4


----------



## Missing_Nin (Sep 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm getting sick of this game. Every match it's the same thing,opposing team picks SB. I want this fucker nerfed to shit statues.



there are other modes.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> DK no match for the alliance yet. #roadtoti4



Well, Alliance is getting their asses raped by Na'Vi atm in SL.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hm, that Alliance draft was wierd. They get the wisp but they don't the strong synergizing carry that can chase or who has fast stuns, then they pick up the Magnus but none of their heroes can really take advantage of the RP initiations, which didn't even matter since S4 took Magnus into mid against OD which I can't decipher. Xboct didn't even have to do anything this game, just cast Battle Trance when the fight breaks out.

This kind of makes me think of the new interview on the Navi channel when Xboct, where he spoke about the change in strategy they had during TI and the success they experienced against [A] when he was relegated to farming and staying out of things. The underlying theme of that comment as well as this last game is whether [A] can handle line ups that support powerful 4v5 while the carry keeps a lane. It seems a bit like it also shuts down some kind of map movement since the other lanes aren't left unattended while the rest of the team is fighting.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Well, Alliance is getting their asses raped by Na'Vi atm in SL.



They lost pretty much at the draft. What's wrong with s4 going Magnus vs OD? 

Loda is picking medusa a lot lately in pubs and going Midas. He gets her 6 slotted pretty much at 35 min. Could they be planing on using her in tournaments? She is getting added to captains mode. I'd love for medusa so see some meta action. The doubters will doubt of course.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 22, 2013)

Dunno, I think the Alliance draft looked "Ok" on paper. 
A Wisp-Alch, is no Naix or CK, but it shouldn't be that bad. They didn't really have any wombo combo to go with Magnus, but an empowered Alch/bear can do respectable amounts of damage, especially if Alch gets Battlefury.

I do think they were a bit greedy picking up both Alch (with him getting 3 fast points in Greevils) and Bear with Magnus going up against OD though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Alliance getting struck by the iG syndrome?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 22, 2013)

lol, I wouldn't go that far. They've dropped like 2 games since TI and this last loss vs Navi was just strange in the draft stage (they had Black standing in for Loda to). They went on to shit on Quantic right after that. That loss to Power Rangers was legit though. Couldn't handle the Megazord.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 22, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, I wouldn't go that far. They've dropped like 2 games since TI and this last loss vs Navi was just strange in the draft stage (they had Black standing in for Loda to). They went on to shit on Quantic right after that.



We just need a big enough tourney to make [A] squeal on a big stage 

In all seriousness, this may be related to the OSL curse of BW.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> That loss to Power Rangers was legit though. Couldn't handle the Megazord.



Power Rangers too strong


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

Go go Power Rangers!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

MIGHTY MORPHLING POWER RANGERS!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

> SCNTV: Okay, in the Game Two, offlane Darkseer got Hand of Midas in 8 minute. Iceiceice, can you talk about this?
> 
> DK.iceiceice: in fact I should get it earlier (laugh). One day we watched Kaipi’s replay, a genius juggle player taught me. Moreover we improved it.



God7


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2013)

PR vs DK TI4 GrandFinals


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> God7



He said they improved it.

Iceiceice 1 upped God7 

@Flutter

I wish Power Rangers would cosplay the Rangers if they ever get to TI4


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

I think he's just trolling, I didn't see any improvement  . You can't improve something god 7 created  .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I think he's just trolling, I didn't see any improvement



Ice-God saving strats for main event 

TBH, I'd believe him even if he was trolling, the guy is a beast in Dota.

Also, when's the next patch? I need my awesome item drops


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Also, if you're facing an Elder Titan, go raw armor items like Platemail instead of stats. Even if you're a stat based hero, let's say Morphling, its better to get Cuirass than the Butterfly after BKB.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

Should be updated already, LGD vs Vici going on now and the caster said patch is already active.

 This game, Anti Mage attacks OD for like 10 secs and essence aura procs just when he mana voids, gg call 5 secs later 

Fucking OD!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> This game, Anti Mage attacks OD for like 10 secs and essence aura procs just when he mana voids, gg call 5 secs later
> 
> Fucking OD!



I played OD once. Tranqs+Buckler spam 18 times in a row at lvl 4 Aura, no proc.

Fuck my life.

I also played Phantom Assassin. Crit multiple times on creeps, no crits on hero. For the whole fucking game.

Fuck this game.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm lucky with multicasts but not PA crits, feels like i'm cutting vegetables with her at times


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> feels like i'm cutting vegetables with her at times


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> God7



Bone7's gonna bring MoM&Shadow Blade Bat to China for sure

Dunno about Armlet Clock tho.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Should be updated already, LGD vs Vici going on now and the caster said patch is already active.



My inventory is ready for the rares 


@Naisu

Clock Armlet will become new Meta


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CYKD7Z9C06w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]CYKD7Z9C06w[/YOUTUBE]


So fucking good, lol.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bulba with Team DK int.

Everything becomes International now.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bulba with Team DK int.
> 
> Everything becomes International now.



Wait what? :amazed

IMO LGD.int should have picked him up, he's solid


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Wait what? :amazed
> 
> IMO LGD.int should have picked him up, he's solid



Waiting for Na'Vi cn and Alliance cn. Maybe Fnatic SEA 

Replace Black with Bulba, win TI4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

WAIT WHAT ???

DK.Int ????????????????


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 24, 2013)

People blaming me for going BKB on Drow against Jak, Rub and Ench.

FML


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> People blaming me for going BKB on Drow against Jak, Rub and Ench.
> 
> FML



Should've gone arcanes, mek


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Should've gone arcanes, mek



WE CAN'T KILL TA WITHOUT MORE DAMAGE GUYS!

SHE HAS REFRACTIONS, DROW DAMAGES PER SHOTS, MORE DAMAGE GUYS!

ALSO BROKEN CAPSLOCK


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjy4bzxWsbc[/youtube]

Old Pit Lord, best Pit Lord


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sansheng and DDC are very close indeed


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems like MLG caved in to the fanboys and get RS.int in as a 9th team.

Edit: I'm probably just slow as fuck, but I realized after playing DS a lot over the last couple of days that he looks exactly like a purple version of Don Chinjao from One Piece...


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice new set Hyperion  I get so many feels when I look at it. I don't like playing mirana though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2013)

Mirana


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Nice new set Hyperion  I get so many feels when I look at it. I don't like playing mirana though.



Thanks. I'm changing this set for the Father of Dragons set later, though.

Just played with LysanderXonora yesterday. Guy's pretty decent.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2013)

I swear reddit kills me at times 



> Ideas for Treant cosmetics?
> 
> - Bird shit
> - Christmas Lights
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Do you guys think that KP looked better as KP than as RS int?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

Yup definitely


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

>>KP losing to new EG

Why EE-sama, WHY!


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 27, 2013)

I really don't get the "EE-sama" thing.why hype eternalenvy?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I really don't get the "EE-sama" thing.why hype eternalenvy?



Because he bought the whole Roshan timer, stacking ancients for the heroes with splash like Gyro/Sven/Battlefury AM, was supposedly the original mastermind to Rosh bait among other things.

Plus he got kicked out of nTH so its good drama


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 27, 2013)

Lgd vs dk game 2. Never seen lgd that pathetic.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lgd vs dk game 2. Never seen lgd that pathetic.



Karma for making Sylar leave 

Also, because they were involved with Sayuri


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

Also EE loves anime


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Karma for making Sylar leave
> 
> Also, because they were involved with *Sayuri*



Who would that be? Been seeing that name a lot since the match ended.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Who would that be? Been seeing that name a lot since the match ended.



Brax's gf and apparently she stole money that was supposed to be for childrens charity. Plus she dated lot of Dota players to get her name out there .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Not apparently but definitely.

Stole money from a charity dedicated to sick and dying children. About 2000 dollars plus some 600 additional because of a white knight, I believe.

Those poor kids with leukemia


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

LGD playing really bad, I understand it's against DK but a complete stomp ugh!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Its not LGD playing bad, its that MMY! is being a complete dick to them



fy=VG


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

MMY trolling them, Xiao8 has lost the plot ever since she dumped him

What's the Fy=VG thing?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

In the DK vs VG matches, fy was so perfect with his play that I felt that he was carrying VG throughout the entire match. His positioning with Rubick was outstanding, he had like 8-3 Kill-Death ratio after the 2nd match.

That guy is seriously underrated by the community.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh yeah he's amazing, him and Cty were regarded as the next big things. It's sad that he's stuck in an average team.

I remember when VG first debuted and they showed their best 3 heroes and all 3 of Fy's were Rubick and I was wondering why but damn can he play Rubick


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm going to make fy my next set as a sign of respect to him 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, I will request a set for him


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

He won the 1 vs 1 championship at Redbull ECL

He's no Ice but still good


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGCg2qcCRso[/youtube]

Finally found MMY!'s dick move 


Also, we need to make Iceiceice vs Old Man Fear happen


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Its not LGD playing bad, its that MMY! is being a complete dick to them
> 
> 
> 
> fy=VG



It's good that you put () cause someone might actually believe you. The whole cliff play was just a stupid mistake by xioe8 I even doubt an average pub player would do.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's good that you put () cause someone might actually believe you. The whole cliff play was just a stupid mistake by xioe8 I even doubt an average pub player would do.



You'd be surprised what an average pub player will do


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxLLtZ7_4oA[/youtube]

#productionvalue #chinaballet #siblingsoflumi


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxLLtZ7_4oA[/youtube]
> 
> #productionvalue #chinaballet #siblingsoflumi



I remember watching that live and it was so awkward. 

Also, I'm pretty sure Xaio8's ex-gf was co'hosting (or whatever she was doing) making the whole shebang ever funnier.

Nice sig/avy btw, quite possibly the best DK set I've ever seen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GKxzoLovQgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I remember watching that live and it was so awkward.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure Xaio8's ex-gf was co'hosting (or whatever she was doing) making the whole shebang ever funnier.



How did the chat react 

Ex-gf co hosting? Oh, my sides 



Naisutime said:


> Nice sig/avy btw, quite possibly the best DK set I've ever seen.



Thanks


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How did the chat react
> 
> Ex-gf co hosting? Oh, my sides



"WTF IS THIS SHIT!?"
"Kappa"
"Bring the pretty girl (Xiao8 ex) back".
"Worst production value EU (lol)"

I'm not 100% sure, but it certainly looked like her kinda fits with her being involved in Dota n all.



Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]GKxzoLovQgY[/YOUTUBE]



Hahaahahaa.

Wish my friends were that dedicated
When we take a break it's usually at least for 10mins while everyone talks to their GFs on the phone or with room mates etc.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice set but ew DK


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Nice set but ew DK



Don't diss the motherfucking Dragon Knight


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2013)

So boring to play with though

Man what's wrong with Kaipi? they're doing so shit now . I agree that EE needs to go back to support and let Aui carry but he has his head stuck too far up his ass.

God 7 deserves better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hustler said:


> So boring to play with though
> 
> Man what's wrong with Kaipi? they're doing so shit now . I agree that EE needs to go back to support and let Aui carry but he has his head stuck too far up his ass.
> 
> God 7 deserves better.



Well, he's like your typical video game protagonist. Cone nuke, 1 disable, ability to survive, transformation. A vanilla character, if you would put in other terms.

Kick EE, win TI4


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2013)

He's seriously good at spotting talent but doesn't know his capabilities, they could be top tier team if he just moves back to support. 

Fuck it! Get Bone 7, Fy, Sylar, net and Xy, form a team, watch them win TI4 undefeated.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hustler said:


> He's seriously good at spotting talent but doesn't know his capabilities.



So true. He overestimates himself.

Give Aui the carry, EE


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 30, 2013)

I always knew that medusa will be a top pick. I never tend to lose team fights in a pub game when medusa ult is on. You either have to run or you take her down. She really doesn't need to rice farm because of her ult. 

I expect her popularity to rise due to tri lanes as well.

For those wondering what I'm talking about,check out alliance vs liquid.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 30, 2013)

Hustler said:


> So boring to play with though
> 
> Man what's wrong with Kaipi? they're doing so shit now . I agree that EE needs to go back to support and let Aui carry but he has his head stuck too far up his ass.
> 
> God 7 deserves better.



You're talking about SL7 right? What happened yesterday? I was at a golden wedding anniversary so I didn't have a chance at watching the games...Wasn't they supposed to be be over _the_ hurdle when they beat Empire,  4FC and Quantic shouldn't have been too difficult to handle...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I always knew that medusa will be a top pick. I never tend to lose team fights in a pub game when medusa ult is on. You either have to run or you take her down. She really doesn't need to rice farm because of her ult.
> 
> I expect her popularity to rise due to tri lanes as well.
> 
> For those wondering what I'm talking about,check out alliance vs liquid.



I'd be interested to see that game now.

I must say I have been seeing Medusa quite a bit in pubs but she's certainly not an auto win yet. I still see a lot of losing teams' Medusa going for Linken's which I feel just doesn't help your team enough. It's also painful seeing people still trying the ancient farming when all the supports know what's happening (like they don't play her in the lane enough).

I also have mixed feelings about her performance in different game states. Like I've played a few now where the team is in a come from behind situation. With other hard carries with escapes like AM or PL, you can still venture out in the lanes. With Medusa it seems like you have to accept losing all your towers in this case so that you can grab waves, but most teams can't accept that. 

I also find like if your team has no effective right-click damage, that the uberness of Medusa's ult is severely mitigated. Especially in the mid game where u maybe don't have her real damage items online yet but your team is fighting. You can pop the ult but if the enemy can survive the dps (since magic isn't going to work), then Medusa is in serious trouble. The item progression is still a delicate thing with her I think that we might still see some development to. The one interesting thing I read was a build that advocated armlet on Medusa for early fighting, but I haven't seen it in a game yet. I've seen a couple of bloodstone builds as well, which I tried and works amazing if your team is snowballing. I saw one guy do blademail medusa as well, but our team was snowballing so hard I don't know how indicative that was of a good build.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 30, 2013)

What's frightning about dusa's ult is that it forces the enemy team to either abandon the team fight or get fucked. Magic immunity is worthless against her. But I have to admit that this leaves the enemy team to no other option but to either gank her or split push. She gets shut down hard in both scenarios. I'm surprised that alliance didn't opt for the split push option when they where getting killed in those team fights. You don't fight a death ball you turn around it and split push.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 30, 2013)

So I'm trying to jungle Enigma for the first time on the Radiant side. The fastest I can manage is almost lvl 6 by 5 minutes...I usually would be semi satisfied with that, except that I've heard that you can get lvl 6 at around 4m 30s.

Any tips on which order to do the camps? Or heck, any tips at all?

My current starting build is the 3 clarities, 1 tango and the mana regen mask component of the Soul Ring.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 30, 2013)

well i've unistalled dota until valve fixes up the MM

i play, kill, support and help my team with everything, but the ELO doenst help you in any bracket


----------



## Storminator Steel (Sep 30, 2013)

So I locked in over a 1000 hours in DOTA 2 as of today.

Where dose the time go.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 1, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> well i've unistalled dota until valve fixes up the MM
> 
> i play, kill, support and help my team with everything, but the ELO doenst help you in any bracket



There's an ELO in Dota 2?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 1, 2013)

I didn't know that either...


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 1, 2013)

This has been the most addicting and time consuming game in my life. Never thought I'd say that my fav game so far is a FTP game.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 2, 2013)

steve said:
			
		

> This has been the most addicting and time consuming game in my life. Never thought I'd say that my fav game so far is a FTP game.



I know that feel. I just love the moments: those times when you know you pulled off an awesome play, or when your teammate does something amazing (the other day I saw a Chen save our carry Void with a euls/sendback combo), or when your team suddenly synergizes so well you feel like fucking Hannibal from the A-team.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

ICEICEICE!

WHAT A PLAYER!

BASED ICEICEICE


*Spoiler*: __ 



iG vs DK WePlay Ace for reference


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 2, 2013)

My God....Is IG throwing away their lead?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

DK!!

Wow just wow


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 2, 2013)

That was awful beyond the concept of awful.

Edit: From IG of course. Props to DK for holding on, and especially Mushi for making dem plays.


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2013)

Are there vods? I missed the match D:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hympCKOHE0M[/youtube]

Only Game 2 vods up yet.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 2, 2013)

Watched a commentary for iceiceice today on youtube. He mentioned that invoker is his fav hero so after that I started liking iceiceice more.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

Ice^3 went 22:0 on Invoker n a scrim against IG, the guy is a beast with that hero.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Game 1 youtube vod for Rios:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAHxBJQI9uI[/youtube]

Obligatory reddit response:


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2013)

THANKS! Now for some ice cold ownage.

EDIT: need to spread a bit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sven offlane, best offlane 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Sven is actually good at offlane vs physical dps heroes like Alch or Slard






Rios said:


> THANKS! Now for some ice cold ownage.
> 
> EDIT: need to spread a bit



No biggie, dude.

Also, what's with the Huskar signature hero on iceiceice 

Looks like he trolled the Chinese


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2013)

Mushi is a monster.

Typical iceiceice. Playing an amazing Clockwork then dicking around with the SB


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> There's an ELO in Dota 2?



yeah, and i know that some people will bitch about that

its broken since the second matchmaking patch pre-TI3

it doesn't matter how skilled you are, the MM elo will put you with newbies


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 2, 2013)

What a fuckin' awful day of Dota so far.

1st game - We no real reliable lock down and the opponents randoms AM, get's 14m BF and proceeds into raping the everliving shit out of us. 
2nd game - Our lock down is me (Shadow Shaman) and Skeleton King. I'm 5th and their Timber rape me constantly so I can't get my Blink, let alone upgrade my boots. AM rolls over us once again.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

Change your name to NaisNaisNais, you'll have better luck


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 2, 2013)

HAHAHAHAAA, maybe that or BerryNaisu. I'm sure my skill would increase tenfold

I'd probably need such an increase seeing how I've been playing awful lately. Played almost exclusively in High when I stacked with one of my friends, now we've been demoted to Normal (almost definitely my fault). To make matters even worse, my Naix W/L rate has dipped below 50% for the first time (I think)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> yeah, and i know that some people will bitch about that
> 
> its broken since the second matchmaking patch pre-TI3
> 
> it doesn't matter how skilled you are, the MM elo will put you with newbies



Well, the only solution would be to go mid and win it by snowballing. Seems to be the best option.

As for me, I win more games playing offlane than carry, mid and supp combined 

Maybe I should reconsider practicing serious offlaning again

@Naisu

Every fucking time I log in on my smurf, I miss you by 3 hours


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

Hyper you play European server?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I play any server except Russia. My pings won't exceed 400 on a good day and I can play 450.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

Hm anything above 200 is pretty bad for me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2013)

When you are used to playing shitty Garena servers at Dota WC3, you'll get the hang of high pings.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

But there is so much delay, literally takes me 5 minutes to walk from fountain to tier 2 tower


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Everyone is terribru when I'm smurfing, it makes my eyes bleed at the terribleness.

Source: Just smurfed


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 3, 2013)

My God...Throw into reverse throw in LGD vs RS.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> 
> Every fucking time I log in on my smurf, I miss you by 3 hours



Was wondering why I've never seen you online on that smurf


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I can play 450.



WHAT SORCERY IS THIS


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2013)

Just play 3 seconds ahead and you'll be fine.

Luminous is so annoying, when is LD coming back >.>


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2013)

Rios said:


> Just play 3 seconds ahead and you'll be fine.



 Fuck you!

Also everyone is talking about the big 3 in DK but seriously credits to LanM, the guy has been spot on so far and MMY too.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 3, 2013)

Zhou, burden no more


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2013)

Zsmj, having more net worth than enemy Pl 

Like a baws!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 3, 2013)

Is this a 1st position Spirit Breaker?



Hustler said:


> Zsmj, having more net worth than enemy Pl
> 
> Like a baws!




Not gonna lie, that was sad to watch>_>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> WHAT SORCERY IS THIS



When you have played shitty Garena servers in Philippines where map hacks and secret clan stacks are predominant, 600+ pings will be the least of your concerns.


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2013)

Alright guys, I am finally over my certain game addiction and have more time for DotA. Anyone wants to add me? I play in Europe.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 3, 2013)

For me, add either: 

Crossover*WoL
Reel Axe Impulse

You can add both but the second is a smurf dedicated to practicing heroes I don't know


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2013)

Will add. 

Had some bullshit games today, three times with leavers


the last one wasnt recorded because it was under 5 minutes

and only 1 decent game


1 out of 4 kinda sucks, no idea whats with the MM


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 3, 2013)

GODS OF DOTO, WHY CAN'T I WIN!?!


Fuckin' Russians, Vaccum 3-5 people into wall _every single_ teamfight, still the best we can do is barely win. Can't even get tower push tower off of it cause every fight is fought around our base. Then Lock gets Refresher and we instantly lose.



Rios said:


> Alright guys, I am finally over my certain game addiction and have more time for DotA. Anyone wants to add me? I play in Europe.



And which game is that?

Feel free to add me, although playing with me might be a bad idea since I just can't seem to win.
Edit: My NF name is my Steam name.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 3, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> What a fuckin' awful day of Dota so far.
> 
> 1st game - We no real reliable lock down and the opponents randoms AM, get's 14m BF and proceeds into raping the everliving shit out of us.
> 2nd game - Our lock down is me (Shadow Shaman) and Skeleton King. I'm 5th and their Timber rape me constantly so I can't get my Blink, let alone upgrade my boots. AM rolls over us once again.



this is what im talking

MM manages to put you with 4 assholes for a long time, my main its "banned" from high priority because i have more defeats than wins thanks to MM putting me with terribad or troll teammates

and i help the team with wards and ambushes, but they love to lose intentionally


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 3, 2013)

My recent weaver match is a lost match in my records, yet I reconnected to it and we got a win.

Fuck you, Volvo and Dotabuff


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 4, 2013)

Pajkatt man, what a player.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2013)

Dem steals 

Tbh Brax is a better offlaner and Misery has better micro, I don't understand this role switch.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 4, 2013)

Indeed.

Wouldn't know, LGD.int is one of the teams I almost haven't followed at all.

Will DK's streak be broken today?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2013)

Only by Sylar doto


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2013)

SINGstars.gaming 



Naisutime said:


> And which game is that?
> 
> Feel free to add me, although playing with me might be a bad idea since I just can't seem to win.
> Edit: My NF name is my Steam name.



PoE


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2013)

Watching DK stomping other Chinese teams is like watching the Alliance stomping everyone during TI3.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> Watching DK stomping other Chinese teams is like watching the Alliance stomping everyone during TI3.



Except we love DK because they have iceiceice


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2013)

They are WAY more fun to watch in general. Morph and Slardar


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2013)

Ice clock should be illegal


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 4, 2013)

How did the last game of Rising Stars vs DK go?



Rios said:


> PoE



Whats PoEO.o?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> How did the last game of Rising Stars vs DK go?



Literal pub stomp


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 4, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Literal pub stomp



Was it that bad? Gonna be fun seeing them at MLG against some real opposition () like Na'Vi and Alliance.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Literal pub stomp


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Was it that bad? Gonna be fun seeing them at MLG against some real opposition () like Na'Vi and Alliance.



Picked Morphling and Slardar, still stomped. As Lumi and LD were saying, if they could do that to Rising Stars, I fear for teams like Adidas lol.

Ice before the match against RStars lol


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2013)

Hopefully he'll finally reach TI finals.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 5, 2013)

Not impressed by burning at all in all of DKs matches so far. Ice3 got some really nice plays. Can't wait to see them vs good teams like rsnake.int,Na'Vi,and Ch[A]mpions.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2013)

It's because his role is different now, he doesn't afk farm for 40+ minz and gets into team fights early. I also noticed he gives farm priority and aegis to Mushi at times.

I'm sure we'll see him on AM against big teams.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe because the games DK play are relatively short? The only longer one I can remember was the second game against iG and Burning was CK, not his best hero.

On the other hand his Morph was fairly impressive.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 5, 2013)

And the loss streak continues...3 wins in the last 13 games. Only time we broke a 6 games losing streak was when we all picked the heroes we have the highest win rate on, then proceeded to lose 2 more.

I think it's time for PL.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Not impressed by burning at all in all of DKs matches so far. Ice3 got some really nice plays. Can't wait to see them vs good teams like rsnake.int,Na'Vi,and Ch[A]mpions.



Its not the 4 protect 1 strat they run anymore and along with talented play makers on the team like iceiceice and Mushi, he doesn't have to do all the carrying anymore.

Poseidon's Drow Ranger


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 5, 2013)

[youtube]c0n9PzpMtsU[/youtube]

Holy shit


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 5, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> And the loss streak continues...3 wins in the last 13 games. Only time we broke a 6 games losing streak was when we all picked the heroes we have the highest win rate on, then proceeded to lose 2 more.
> 
> I think it's time for PL.



Dota can be a fickle mistress.

5 straight wins, or rather _stomps_ on tuesday.

4 straight humiliating loses on friday.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2013)

the only minor tweak needed is to change Brazilians to Russians when necessary


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I think it's time for PL.


Don't!

I always apologise to the enemy team everytime I pick him 


Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]c0n9PzpMtsU[/youtube]
> 
> Holy shit



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsbVzQL_HoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 5, 2013)

Storminator Steel said:


> Dota can be a fickle mistress.
> 
> 5 straight wins, or rather _stomps_ on tuesday.
> 
> 4 straight humiliating loses on friday.



Dota has almost never been streaky like that for me, it's maybe been 1/2 a year since I lost more than 5 in a row and it's _very_ rare that I win more than 5 in row. I usually have a very even distribution wins and losses, but these last days has just been unusually terrible>_>



Hustler said:


> Don't!
> 
> I always apologise to the enemy team everytime I pick him



I HAD TO DO IT.

Won fairly easily as expected.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I HAD TO DO IT.
> 
> Won fairly easily as expected.



Hope you're proud of yourself, dem easy wins


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not

But the other team picked Naix, Dragon Knight and Bloodseeker so they had it coming. Fortunately, they couldn't farm for shit and it ended up being 3 underfarmed cores.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2013)

Every fucking game I play, there's a Spiritbreaker in the opposite team. I'm snowballing like a friend but he has just boots and gloves and still manages to stomp me

Nope, fuck this piece of shit game. I quit!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 5, 2013)

Nooo Hust-kun, don't give in to the permabash

Speaking of Spiritbreakers, I had the wierdest game yesterday with a roaming Russian SB + CM duo. They ran around like suicidal manics, even 2v4-5, but they somehow managed to trade fairly equally every single time...Then after the game, they complained about me and Weaver farming too much.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2013)

It's not even the permabash, it's how minimal items he needs to stomp. All he needs is urn and treads and he'll be fine for the mid game. 

What a piece of shit hero, like he really needed a buff and his movement speed, don't even get me started on that.

How often do you see a hero charge into 3 enemy heroes, 2 shot the support and walk away? and the worst thing is the 2 other heroes don't even have the move speed to catch up to him.

Hyper: Every Pinoy knows Sandara even if they don't listen to K-pop, is she really that popular over there?

P.S: I only repped you with her picture just to see if you recognise her tbh


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 5, 2013)

Good warding is even more necessary than usual vs Breaker of Spirits and warding sucks in pubs so then theres that. I don't think he's that OP though, it's just that pub teamwork in our brackets just isn't suited to deal with him

Who dafuq is Sandara? Dara?


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2013)

Never play AP in pubs. Thats the first rule.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Every fucking game I play, there's a Spiritbreaker in the opposite team. I'm snowballing like a friend but he has just boots and gloves and still manages to stomp me
> 
> Nope, fuck this piece of shit game. I quit!



Necronomicon Lycan is a good counter to SB. Also Naix, Axe, and Disrupter's glimpse is pretty useful against him as well.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2013)

aaaah nothing like stomping soloq with a Tusk



notice the Bounty and his glorious contribution(farming whole game)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Storminator Steel said:


> Necronomicon Lycan is a good counter to SB. Also Naix, Axe, and Disrupter's glimpse is pretty useful against him as well.



Forgot to put Huskar in there. Also, Disruptor sucks balls against him if SB pretty much waits the Glimpse and times the ult to kick Disruptor's ass.

Axe straight up loses unless he has another ally to help him and N'aix will rip any wild SB he encounters.

Fnatic losing to Poseidon 

@Naisu

Now why can't I win with my AM and PL when I'm playing?

@Hustler

Yes, she's really well known over here. She made a movie or two here, you know?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 6, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Forgot to put Huskar in there. Also, Disruptor sucks balls against him if SB pretty much waits the Glimpse and times the ult to kick Disruptor's ass.
> 
> Axe straight up loses unless he has another ally to help him and N'aix will rip any wild SB he encounters.



Not saying Disrupter is going to kill SB, but he can effectively remove him from team fights. Don't forget if your quick enough he can cast glimpse on SB mid charge  before he has any hope of using his ult.

Axe has worked well for me against SB, last time I played him I was wanting SB to charge me. Maybe there was a difference in farm I'm forgetting.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Its 50/50 for me for Disruptor. Sometimes, you don't see him because of fog, other times, you're on the right side of the lane and he comes in and you have vision. Its 50/50



This fucking subreddit actually exists


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Cause you play against actually good people



>>>Implying I'm actually better than you people

  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm much better at Dota 1 than Dota 2 tbh




Also, LD's playlist:


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 6, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Its 50/50 for me for Disruptor. Sometimes, you don't see him because of fog, other times, you're on the right side of the lane and he comes in and you have vision. Its 50/50l



This is true. Glimpsing SB halfway across the map is just so fun and satisfying. He's certainly not a hard counter or anything.

That said, is it me or is Weaver becoming the new SB.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 6, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> >>>Implying I'm actually better than you people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2013)

Hyper is actually pretty good

Yeah Sandara = Dara, I knew she was famous but never knew she was that famous


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2013)

Fnatic disband lolololol


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 6, 2013)

The funniest thing ever happened last game. 

Anti-Mage is last man standing after a semi-long teamfight and is almost perma stunlocked by the opposing team even though he has Aegis. AM Manavoids Storm and teamwipes the other team (4 or 5 kills).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> You're not?



I'm not.

@Hustler

Stop spreading lies 

@Storminator

Weaver becoming too annoying to handle now. That said, I use Bloodseeker on him because yumyum


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 7, 2013)

Which are the heroes you guys almost never see picked in the games and regions you play?

For me it's Beastmaster. I see more Broodmother players these days than the master of beasts.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2013)

Weaver, Abaddon, Nature's Prophet.........yea I wish


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 7, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Which are the heroes you guys almost never see picked in the games and regions you play?
> 
> For me it's Beastmaster. I see more Broodmother players these days than the master of beasts.



Can't answer that since I go around from region to region 



I picked Dusa after CM and WR, someone 4th picks Spectre and 5th pick Clock 

Spec then proceeds to complain why he got top lane, why he has no farm and why they got their asses kicked by a trilane


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 7, 2013)

How did the lanes look in that game. (lol that weaver build)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Me and CM bot, WR took mid since someone picked Clock and Spec Clock top. Weaver solo'd bot, Pudge mid and tryhard trilane top.

Plus they fountain farmed us for 10 minutes. Well, it felt like 10 mins.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 7, 2013)

That tri lane does look rather horrific... then again, Ogre Magi is my nemesis...

EDIT: lol, you actually reminded me of a game where the enemy tried to fountain farm my team when I was Rubick with a forcestaff. Kill streaks were lost that day...


----------



## abc123 (Oct 7, 2013)

The feels when this happens..


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2013)

"who wants slardar" 

There is a guy who cant play Slardar 0_o


----------



## abc123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Usually when I ask to swap it's because I don't like the hero rather than I can't play it


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice ava, Clock is baws!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2013)

^ The Russians are coming


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2013)

If you have no experience with it chances are you wouldnt want to waste your time learning everything.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Team picks gimmicky lineups then proceed to put the blame on carry(me) for failing that strat.

TWICE!

This fucking game is a joke.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MeWwW4LUoM[/youtube]

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2013)

Spirit Breaker in a nutshell


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2013)

And of course on the official DotA forums there are countless guys who show off by saying he is not OP at all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2013)

"Just buy wards, counter to SB"


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Gank him, you'll be fine



Classic PD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2013)

lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UShlfDZ26oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

Never understood why people have to bitch in allchat. That _was_ pretty funny though.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MeWwW4LUoM[/youtube]
> 
> Jesus Christ...



Dat fuckin' RNG. That must be like 0,000something percentage of happening.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b-O7kCrldSI[/YOUTUBE]

I love it when I get guys like this.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rios said:


> [YOUTUBE]b-O7kCrldSI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I love it when I get guys like this.



He's right though. I hate it when people make videos and they're in the wrong.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> He's right though. I hate it when people make videos and they're in the wrong.



Pretty much, it's annoying when heroes like Lina take mid lane and get super greedy with the items that doesn't benefit the team at all.

I had a team tell me to go mid as Rubick a while back even though all 4 of them had viable mid heroes and rage when I got outlaned by a fucking Shadow Fiend.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like both of them are in kindergarten or something.

I guess I'd rather have a farmed and lvl'ed Mirana, Calling what looks like a random pub CP competitive though, not sure about that.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hustler said:
			
		

> Spirit Breaker in a nutshell



Hm, I've had a really mixed experience with SB. Some games the player is decent and manages to snowball, but in a lot of games I played if my team has supports with decent control we tend to wreck SB's shit. Lion, Shadow Shaman and Rubick rain on his parade really hard. I especially like playing Rubick against SB and then chasing him with the charge. Getting his spells against his team is really devastating as well.



			
				Nasiu said:
			
		

> Dat fuckin' RNG. That must be like 0,000something percentage of happening.


 The greatest RNG I've ever seen was an fat drow up against a PA that had been shutdown. That drow let off like 5-10 arrows from point blank range at a PA that only had like 50 hp left. Not a single arrow hit and the PA just right-clicked the Drow to death (didn't even need a coupe de grace)



> I guess I'd rather have a farmed and lvl'ed Mirana, Calling what looks like a random pub CP competitive though, not sure about that.



If I'm laning with a Lina these days I tend to give her famr priority just for shits and giggles. Lina with Aghanims, Ethereal Blade and Bloodstone is no joke.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> The greatest RNG I've ever seen was an fat drow up against a PA that had been shutdown. That drow let off like 5-10 arrows from point blank range at a PA that only had like 50 hp left. Not a single arrow hit and the PA just right-clicked the Drow to death (didn't even need a coupe de grace)





That must've been a sad Drow indeed. I only think I've seen something similarly with Void Backtracks on streams.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> If I'm laning with a Lina these days I tend to give her famr priority just for shits and giggles. Lina with Aghanims, Ethereal Blade and Bloodstone is no joke.




Problem is getting there though. She feels like Shadow Shaman to me, if some heroes just looks at her, she dies

Edit:
Oh my God


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 9, 2013)

ROFL. What has been seen... cannot be unseen...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2013)

Dk stomping RS


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

This is no Ice^3/Bulba Clock.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2013)

Dat Mushi TA first game

/shudder


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

Didn't see the first game


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2013)

DK are throwing like the pros they are.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

Whats happening in this gameO.o


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2013)

rat doto saves the day again


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 9, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v55mvcjVj4w[/youtube]

This is the greatest RNG in the History of Dota. This or that enemy Void I faced earlier.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, what happened to DK? And they're playing RattleSnakes?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

They were playing RattleSnakes and kept their streak. I only watched the second game tho

RS.Int has changed their name to Speed Gaming
Plz just go back to Kaipi.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh Jesus Christ, I remembered that old school Carry Visage with the old Soul Assumption.

That lvl 7 Rapier damage and the 24 Familiar count.

You guys should have played or should play the early versions, it was a ton of fun (when Bara wasn't bullshit and Drow being actually decent)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 9, 2013)

The nostalgias, oh the nostalgias.

When Brood had true sight in her webs, when Storm was a pure right click carry, when Omniknight had perma immunity, Viper and Razor as the premier hard carries.

Those were the days.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 9, 2013)

I seam to have a much higher win rate with supports then with carries.

Not sure if I'm a shit carry or just awesome at support.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mid phantom assassin is best phantom assassin. That's the best position for her in my opinion. Never will I ever take her safe lane.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2013)

So this game looks pretty good. 

Trying to get into it but I suck and am constantly berated by non-English speaking people. Shall I learn via bot games?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 9, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So this game looks pretty good.
> 
> Trying to get into it but I suck and am constantly berated by non-English speaking people. Shall I learn via bot games?



Meh. Do I what I did and dive in at the deep end. You'll learn faster. I'd suggest consulting any number of youtube tutorials though to help speed you along.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 9, 2013)

@Hyperion
Those days sound fuckin' awful>_> 24 Familiars???

@Morglay
Try finding people you can stack with, makes your life much easier. Also fuck bots if you've previous MOBA experience, chances are that you're gonna get matched up with people with around the same MMR anyway.

Baws set btw.

Edit:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rnz67fNOrE[/YOUTUBE]

Awsome AM set and a pretty good Prophet one as well.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2013)

Bots are there to help you understand what the hero does. Once you are familiar with the hero's abilities you are ready for playing with real people.

At least thats how the system works now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> @Hyperion
> Those days sound fuckin' awful>_> 24 Familiars???



Those Familiars don't have stomp, have to be summoned from a corpse and deal 40-60ish damage. They also have good sight range so they can be anywhere on the map and act as wards.Did I also mention that they are flying units, meaning they bypass the terrain? 

Also, for every creep that would die, Visage would gain 8 damage and 4 hp regen. Stacks infinitely 

Those days were the among the best days of Dota. 

>Drow had an ult that had a chance to oneshot creeps, meaning summons and ancients were a piece of cake. It was reworked to give bonus agi permanently and then reworked to the ult it was today.
 >Bara had a charge time before he can actually run to his target and the targets knew they were being charged because its in their status bar yet they can't do anything because Bara is magic immune. 
>N'aix had 3 passives and a 20 sec magic immunity.
>Omni had a 20 sec magic immunity on a 20 second cooldown
>Mortred had a QoP slow as her first skill, a Riki Blink Strike and a crappier 3rd and ult.
>Troll was a 1 man army with 44% Miss as a targetable skill, meaning crap laning phase for those he encounters because zero last hits. Also, 120 IAS and 9% ms on himself for 30 seconds for ult.

You should play it, the hilarity would be multiplied if you had friends to play it with(LAN)


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2013)

Troll was a beast during Garena days

Pretty much the SB of now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 10, 2013)

>>Razor with Mask of Madness as his first and his old Eye of the Storm ult

1v5 everyone!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, even today, the Faceless Void one hit kill on the Forge Spirits still exist


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG they have a Samuel L Jackson announcer in HON. I'd pay any money for that in Dota, argh!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkeryEUgy0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 10, 2013)

What happened to the IG vs HGT game? I started NF'ing when it looked over for IG and now I come back and they won? Wat?



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Those Familiars don't have stomp, have to be summoned from a corpse and deal 40-60ish damage. They also have good sight range so they can be anywhere on the map and act as wards.Did I also mention that they are flying units, meaning they bypass the terrain?
> 
> Also, for every creep that would die, Visage would gain 8 damage and 4 hp regen. Stacks infinitely
> 
> ...



That Visage sounds just hideously OP.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 10, 2013)

So I decided to tick some game modes i wouldn't normally play. Matchmaking took that as an invitation to pool me with brown leagers.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> That Visage sounds just hideously OP.



It only lasted for 16 seconds. It was enough reason to nerf it though, because you can get 200+ damage 7 mins into the game. 



Storminator Steel said:


> So I decided to tick some game modes i wouldn't normally play. Matchmaking took that as an invitation to pool me with brown leagers.



I played Captain's Draft yesterday. Suffice to say, it would have been better if I was captain.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4147195M5RA[/youtube]

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> It only lasted for 16 seconds. It was enough reason to nerf it though, because you can get 200+ damage 7 mins into the game.



Gotta bottle up up dat DD and start two shoting people.

In all seriousness though, I was referring more the 40 flying observer wards. Almost doesn't even matter whether or not they got stomp.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Gotta bottle up up dat DD and start two shoting people.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I was referring more the 40 flying observer wards. Almost doesn't even matter whether or not they got stomp.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wCIuHEzSn8[/youtube]

For reference.

Old Invoker had 30+ spells


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]
> For reference.
> 
> Old Invoker had 30+ spells



Doesn't matter,you have to be a fucking computer to memorize all those spell combinations.


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2013)

You have to be iceiceice.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> You have to be iceiceice.



Dendi and Ferrari ain't got nothin on ice.


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Oct 11, 2013)

kill it! kill it with fire!


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)

Cant kill Dendi, too noob for that.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 11, 2013)

lol, 2GD can kill dendi... at the cost of his own life...


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

Alliance picks Riki vs Na'Vi in SL


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)

aaah reading the good old Sayuri threads is so funny


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks like Na'Vi is tilting hard>_>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Looks like Na'Vi is tilting hard>_>



Whom do I hate more, Na'Vi or [A]?

Come on already Valve, port Legion so Mineski can stomp with her


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 11, 2013)

Loda riki>all

Alliance>all

But I have to admitte that I thought they where gonna lose match 3 because s4 vs TA mid and their number 1 is a troll. But man that play by egm rubick and those s4 coils.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

DK>[A]

That's my BuShiceiceice fanboyism at work


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well find out at mlg


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

DK can always blame jet lag when they lose (they have to play once they land almost immediately or something, IIRC) 

But skill wise, iceiceice trumps Bulldog, BurNIng flattens Loda and Mushi will outlane s4. Its up to EGM and Akke to make s4's life easier early on in order to secure a mid game advantage.


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)

Just blame it on the fact that current DK is a much younger team.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

Alliance is just gonna drag it out with r[A]t doto until DK falls asleep in their seats.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Whom do I hate more, Na'Vi or [A]?
> 
> Come on already Valve, port Legion so Mineski can stomp with her



Definitely the Tr[A]itors. Na'Vi just the most annoying fan base on the planet.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Alliance is just gonna drag it out with r[A]t doto until iceiceice falls asleep in his seat.



Their tactic learned from RS

Also, fix'd


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)

I have no idea why Valve is so slow with releasing new content.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Their tactic learned from RS
> 
> Also, fix'd



It's sG now



Rios said:


> I have no idea why Valve is so slow with releasing new content.



I want my Legion Commander already

Volvo, why y u so slow


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> It's sG now



I didnt mean KP, I meant iceiceice sleeping before a match against RS (was it Rising Stars or Rattlesnakes, I'm not so sure)

Speed Gaming sounds stupid, just call them beaverknight Gaming or something 




Naisutime said:


> I want my Legion Commander already
> 
> Volvo, why y u so slow



I heard they decreased the number of devs working for Dota 2. Not so sure though.


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)

If thats the case then Icefrog himself slowed down. Bad news.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

They are not focusing solely on Dota 2. They have a shit ton of other games to take care off so its understandable. 

I imagine Icefrog is working on WC3 Dota and its up to Valve to update Dota 2 in conjunction.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DK can always blame jet lag when they lose (they have to play once they land almost immediately or something, IIRC)
> 
> *But skill wise, iceiceice trumps Bulldog, BurNIng flattens Loda and Mushi will outlane s4. Its up to EGM and Akke to make s4's life easier early on in order to secure a mid game advantage.*




And you are very sure of this because? Let's not rush before they play vs each other.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I didnt mean KP, I meant iceiceice sleeping before a match against RS (was it Rising Stars or Rattlesnakes, I'm not so sure)
> 
> Speed Gaming sounds stupid, just call them beaverknight Gaming or something



Oh.

The name Speed Gaming gives off less than fortunate connotations (or whatever it's called), but at least the their logo is kinda cool. I'd be all for Beaverknight Gaming with a matching logo tho.




Hyperion1O1 said:


> I heard they decreased the number of devs working for Dota 2. Not so sure though.



Suxs.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

@steve

Fanboyism 

Also, because s4 relies heavily on his supports to make his mid easier for him early. Team fight wise, he'd edge out Mushi because he compensates heavily for losing mid occasionally against other EU mids.

Mechanically speaking, BurNIng has perfected the traditional hard carry status. Loda has a wide range of carry heroes to choose from that not even the Pinoys or Thais would dare to use in a serious match. However, he is not really phenomenal aside from his team fight ability early on. You can see it when he plays.

Bulldog has a small pool of heroes that he has perfected. Iceiceice has said that he has been studying a lot of guys who offlane, Bulldog included. Iceiceice has greater individual skills when it comes to using a wide array of heroes. Bulldog has 5 at the most (Bat and Clock added to LD/Proph/BH). If those heroes aren't available, the rest of [A] has to compensate.

@Naisu

Speed is a brand of soap here in PH. Oh, the implications


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

TLDR:

In terms for laning:

Mushi>s4

Offlane versatility:

Iceiceice>Bulldog

Farming potential:

BurNIng>Loda

Teamfight wise, [A] would beat DK since they have played longer than DK as a team.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

Lets be real tho, there is no way DK is banning all of Bulldogs heroes so versatility shouldn't matter all that much. That said, in a 1v1 MU I'll give it to the 1v1 champion



Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> 
> Speed is a brand of soap here in PH. Oh, the implications



Guess I'll have to try it out in two months time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Lets be real tho, there is no way DK is banning all of Bulldogs heroes so versatility shouldn't matter all that much.



Power Rangers did it vs [A]. [A] should see it coming but they'd be very dissatisfied giving Bulldog the LD since its a hero that is against their team philosophy which is "Fight often, buyback often"

Did I mention Speed is a laundry soap


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 11, 2013)

nah, I think Naisu is right. The [A] draft trap is people trying to ban against Bulldog. I think Puppey's formula in TI3 is better since he banned against Akke and EGM. The only reason Power Ranger's approach worked I think is because their offlane Bounty Hunter is fucking scary.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 11, 2013)

IMO, banning Proph against Bulldog is always the correct response and should be followed with a ban to the supports since the first pick is always dedicated to Bulldog and then next pick to either EGM or Akke.

This is because Proph is a core on [A] strategies. BH is a risky back up for Bulldog because what it lacks in push, it makes up for with Tracks and combined with the buyback strat, [A] will always have the gold advantage due to the Track negating buyback cost. However, BH has no safety net should he lose the offlane because he cant jungle or help pushes unlike Proph.

The reason why most teams lost to [A] in drafts is because of the LD first ban. Never ban LD unless Bulldog still has no heroes and both BH and Proph are out.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 11, 2013)

What ya'll don't realize is that Bulldog has secretly been practicing a 6th offlaner for the day when a actually good team ban/pick all his heroes thinking they're safe and it's game over.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Did I mention Speed is a laundry soap




I might have to do laundry as well...Dis guy


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2013)

They cant ban all of his 5 heroes because what [A] does is to immediately pick a Bulldog hero after the initial bans.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> IMO, banning Proph against Bulldog is always the correct response and should be followed *with a ban to the supports since the first pick is always dedicated to Bulldog and then next pick to either EGM or Akke.*



then you'd let s4 and loda have a field day with picks. id rather ban a lifestealer than suffer admiral bulldogs furion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 11, 2013)

Loda can play many carries and honestly he doesn't matter that much

can't ban S4 in addition to Bulldog AND Akke/EGM .. and they are more important then S4 IMO





> I think Puppey's formula in TI3 is better since he banned against Akke and EGM





> IMO, banning Proph against Bulldog is always the correct response and should be followed with a ban to the supports since the first pick is always dedicated to Bulldog and then next pick to either EGM or Akke.


these are close to the truth IMO

also I think Naga ban might be the single most important ban against [A] .. or at least on par with ~Prophet .. Chen seems important too .. and Wisp ofc 

I honestly wouldn't fear LD at all


but there's no perfect way to ban against R[A]Ts  and they'll still be a very strong team regardless .. unless they slack off _or_ the rest of the teams catch up _or_ the meta changes a lot and [A] won't adapt to it in time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> What ya'll don't realize is that Bulldog has secretly been practicing a 6th offlaner for the day when a actually good team ban/pick all his heroes thinking they're safe and it's game over./QUOTE]
> 
> And what hero would that be? OP Titan?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2013)

DK vs Adidas soon


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

Adidas easy win easy rares.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2013)

Adidas picked Viper, pls go easy on DK


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ez game for Adidas


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey it wasnt that bad. At least it wasnt a 15 minutes gg.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2013)

Rios said:


> Hey it wasnt that bad. At least it wasnt a 15 minutes gg.



Spoke too soon


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea honestly I expected more fun picks from DK. That was a bit too tryhard.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 12, 2013)

So I've been trying out support Naga lately, am I the only one who has problems quickly evaluating when to use song in teamfights>_>?



Hyperion1O1 said:


> And what hero would that be? OP Titan?



Who knows


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> So I've been trying out support Naga lately, am I the only one who has problems quickly evaluating when to use song in teamfights>_>?



Lol no

I just use it to disengage or to save the carry


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

Use it when the enemy carry activates his BKB, gang him up and destroy him.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 12, 2013)

Had possibly the most pointless game of my life yesterday. WR and KOTL went full grief mode, never let anyone else use the courier, WR took the items on the courier and hid them in the forest, KOTL teleporting people to him when 4 people ganged up on him and they feed Nyx a lvl 5 Dagon in less than 25mins.




Hustler said:


> Lol no
> 
> I just use it to disengage or to save the carry





Rios said:


> Use it when the enemy carry activates his BKB, gang him up and destroy him.



I sometimes forget that that I have it cause I'm so scared of screwing up fights>_>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egRvVVideSM[/youtube]

This Swag mod, I want this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

> am I the only one who has problems quickly evaluating when to use song in teamfights>_>?


absolutely not

the pro teams, even T1 ones, can fuck up the song too


that's why it's a bad idea to give Naga to Alliance - they have nigh-perfect teamplay and communication and EGM is really really good on it

and with those factors song is outright broken


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Flutter, is this you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

xD not     me


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

Way too many people like ponies. Its highly disturbing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Way too many people like ponies. Its highly disturbing.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWHnU7sLlac[/youtube]

Horse, pony still the same

Am I right, Flutter?


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Who is hyped for the clash of the titans today?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Who is hyped for the clash of the titans today?



Are you betting your rares?


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Are you betting your rares?



I don't bet. I don't know how actually. How do I bet my rares?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dota 2 Lounge.

For me, the bets are who gets to buy the next snack or something.

EDIT: 

There ya go


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

If we're going to bet in this thread, let's settle it  like real NF members 

With reps and negs 


*Spoiler*: __ 



though newfags such as me have to be careful in betting or we'll be BurNIng red


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

Betting on Alliance is way too easy.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Dota 2 Lounge.
> 
> For me, the bets are who gets to buy the next snack or something.
> 
> ...



Tried betting on the Bringer of Rares. Volvo (or whatever) sends me a 5 number code, I need 6 numbers



Hyperion1O1 said:


> If we're going to bet in this thread, let's settle it  like real NF members
> 
> With reps and negs
> 
> ...



I'm in


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

What if we change negs to bans?

We could ask Naruto to ba-

.
.
.
.
.

Nah, bans are too harsh, let's settle it with negs


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

That would mean that I have to spread.

Again...

Such a chore.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just spread in the OBD, they need the reps badly.

Like that bad 

Let's not rep bet on big teams, let's just do it on teams like Rox. Kis, Empire, Mineski, MiTH, RattleSnakes, Speed Gaming, etc. You get the point


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Fuck OBD, can't think of anyone I want to rep there other than perhaps Dastan, OG or ChaosTheory. Boomy has already gotten his share this week.

Na'Vi vs Alliance in less than 2 hours, go big or go home
In all seriousness, Alliance starts up with 1 game ahead so I don't think it's gonna be that exciting.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

I dont think you want to bet against me unless you are ready to lose  3500 points.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

But that's what makes the betting so exiciting, Rios. Big reps or big negs 

Let's not start at [A] vs Na'Vi, 1 game advantage already skews the favor for [A].


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

@Hyperion
Who's gonna give Rios big negs? It sure isn't the two of us to put it that way>_>

Anyway, I don't think this 1 - 1 system makes sense.



Rios said:


> I dont think you want to bet against me unless you are ready to lose  3500 points.



I'm not afraid


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

On hindsight, this is like a thinly veiled rep circle attempt with a pint of Russian Roulette poured in the mix 

Anyways, did not expect HGT to be *that* successful against RattleSnakes 

Also, poor Pyrion Flax 

@Naisu

We just need Leo to bet against whoever Rios is supporting


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome after
Lets drop the idea then. I can't think of a way of doing this without it being skewed for someone. I mean being rewarded more for betting on an underdog wouldn't work at all since we aren't betting anywhere near the same amount>_>

HGT vs RattlesnakesO.o? When?


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Why don't we make narutoforums 1vs1 competition? Europe servers of course.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

^Good idea. We don't have enough people for a 5v5 and Valve has completed the Local Network Lobby option for less ping issues.

Let's do it next week though, my exams are coming up.

EDIT:

For Naisu



RattleSnakes vs HGT in the first row of videos


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

My 1v1 skills are the worst>_>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

If you know how to lane, you know how to 1v1. The meta for 1v1 is different though.

I'm also bad at 1v1 so its good for me to improve my skills


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

My skill bracket is still not very high but if we end up doing it then sign me in. Could learn a thing or two from this. We can have other members pick the heros but every competitor has two bans to use.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

We could do it "Fistful of Tangoes" style. Have 3 match ups, each player vetoes one and plays the remaining one. If they end up vetoing the same one, they play that match up.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> If you know how to lane, you know how to 1v1. The meta for 1v1 is different though.
> 
> I'm also bad at 1v1 so its good for me to improve my skills



I can't mid at all, not gonna lie. I've literally no idea how to win unless I get a lucky rune into a lucky kill. Unless I see them pick Pudge and I pick Storm in response or something.

Also if we do 1v1's I'd ban/veto SF _every single_ time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

best I can see NaVi taking 2 games and losing 3-2


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Alliance give Na'Vi Bat _and_ Wisp.

Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

Not even gonna watch. Much better things to do.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Watch it. Na'Vi picked Ursa.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2013)

1 v 1 offlane, lets see who gets the least farm.

Bring it bitches


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

good doto, an evening well spent


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

R[A]t doto not stronk enough.



Hustler said:


> 1 v 1 offlane, lets see who gets the least farm.
> 
> Bring it bitches



I'd win that shit all day long.

Farm dem dire ancients with lvl 1 Beastmaster axes


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

they gave navi elder titan and bat rider and they went with storm and jugg. well played from navi. that roshan snatch was to good.

alliance will hopefully make a comeback next tournaments.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

I am so fucking glad Puppey first banned Naga every single time 

I *hate* how Sleep disrupts/stops action packed fights

instead we saw plenty of Titan action 



honestly I think Naga is the only *100%* must first-ban against [A] (both because they're good on it and because of Sleep in general ) .. Furion - if possible, but he can be beaten .. same with Wisp if you know how to play vs him .. same with Chen maybe

also I feel Bounty Hunter is a big factor these days with the tracks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Oct 13, 2013)

Experienced first hand what a piece of shit Elder Titan was yesterday. My 5 slot PL with Heart and Butterfly melted into a puddle thanks to Natural Order giving me minus armor>_>

At least he's _a lot_ more entertaining to watch than Naga.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2013)

EGM and Akke are beastly on any hero. I dont know whats up with Alliance drafting, either they are getting cocky or want to prove that they can play/counter every hero. Looking forward to Alliance vs DK, hope we get the scary Mushi TA and Burning AM. 

Naisu pls, waifurunner solos your piece of shit BM


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Experienced first hand what a piece of shit Elder Titan was yesterday. My 5 slot PL with Heart and Butterfly melted into a puddle thanks to Natural Order giving me minus armor>_>
> 
> At least he's _a lot_ more entertaining to watch than Naga.



I don't want natural order nerfed at all. seriously its one of the very few abilities that counter annoying over farmed carries late game. I say just reduce the cooldown and increase the mana cost for his spirit and he is good.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

btw is it me or alliance vs navi is becoming the Barcelona vs real Madrid of dota 2? both play wonderful games and they got lots of fanboys.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> btw is it me or alliance vs navi is becoming the Barcelona vs real Madrid of dota 2? both play wonderful games and they got lots of fanboys.


kind of, yeah


also I feel shutting down S4 is quite a key factor in winning vs [A] .. more so then Bulldog


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

which is pretty funny :

NaVi fans vs [A] fans are the worst

but the 2 teams themselves seem to have nothing but respect and <3 for each other 

exchanged shirts after SL7 finals


 <3 <3


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

Watch one of them disband by the end of the year.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Watch one of them disband by the end of the year.



Old grumpy grandpa rios comes here to ruin the party


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)

DK will disband before either of these two do


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

There is a reason why the Spanish league sucks. I admit watching KP fail was funny but in the long run the competition of only two western teams makes everything really boring. Thats why I prefer listening to lesser teams beating each other.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2013)

Nothing beats team USA


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2013)

It's not bad though, in fact it's very smart.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Experienced first hand what a piece of shit Elder Titan was yesterday. My 5 slot PL with Heart and Butterfly melted into a puddle thanks to Natural Order giving me minus armor>_>
> 
> At least he's _a lot_ more entertaining to watch than Naga.



When you play against Elder, its better to make items that give raw Armor than stats. I've seen way too many people going the mainstream build on Morph/AM/PL even if its suicidal against a Titan.

@Everyone

Guys, we all know my offlane Sven and AM are the best


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't want natural order nerfed at all. seriously its one of the very few abilities that counter annoying over farmed carries late game. I say just reduce the cooldown and increase the mana cost for his spirit and he is good.



Kinda on the fence on whether or not I think it's a nerf, but holy shit it's a strong aura.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> When you play against Elder, its better to make items that give raw Armor than stats. I've seen way too many people going the mainstream build on Morph/AM/PL even if its suicidal against a Titan.



Didn't have much choice when I came to items tho, could've maybe switched the Heart for a AC and gone Heart instead of Daedalus as last item, but that's pretty much it. Was pretty much up to me since everyone else on the team pretty much died when the other team looked at them>_>



Hustler said:


> Naisu pls, waifurunner solos your piece of shit BM



When it comes to getting the least offlane farm, I'm sure my lvl 1 BM axes is far less efficient than you powershoting kreepsph


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2013)

damn amazing
[YOUTUBE]SIkAdu_gjx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 14, 2013)

Honestly I think strength carries counter elder titan since they don't rely on stats to boost agility. Elder titans problem is his spirit. He is a tanky support but the spirit gives him so much damage it ludicrous. I played him yesterday mid in a pub and I stomped so hard I felt sorry for the other teams drow,ursa,viper,bloodseeker. They had no chance. I technically carried the team from beginning to late game with this hero.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2013)

Nature's order is going to get nerfed just like how Sticky Napalm is going to get nerfed. It is known.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmW7z-m_tgI[/YOUTUBE]

I mean, why doesn't this stuff happen to me?

Plz Volvo


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Nature's order is going to get nerfed just like how Sticky Napalm is going to get nerfed. It is known.



Its well known that when 1 skill is somehow overpowered, Icefrog nerfs the hero in other areas.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Was that the case with Drow? I cant remember. Also Morphling's most overpowered aspect was the stat switch and that got hit hard.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Lets also not forget PL who got an illusion damage nerf.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Drow was different. Her stats per level was made garbage way back then and her attack/cast animation was shit to compensate for her amazing DPS come mid game. When the meta changed and she wasn't picked anymore, Icefrog buffed the Frost Arrows and her aura and ult were reworked because aura was mediocre and ult was shit.

Pre nerf Morph was OP. Morph, who has a crap mana pool, had access to a cheap spell that gives him a get out of jail card. It was nerfed by 10 mana and people complained that it broke him but the real nerf was the Waveform nerf because Morph has shitty MS and the old AoE gave him the extra range to deal damage. Plus, people weren't using Tranquils so other carries weren't used because of lack of sustain and therefore, Morph seemed to be the top dog because of Morph.

PL illusions didn't receive a DPS nerf. They take more damage now but the DPS is still the same.

Batrider was waaaay OP back then. Radiance stacked with Napalm, huge base damage that could easily outlasthit pre nerf Invoker, Lasso then blink interaction and a higher base strength for those tower dives. He got nerfed but the real issue is the Lasso+Force staff interaction.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Scratch that, PL received a 5% DPS nerf, not the damage taken part. My bad.

Still, that's like 5%. PL can make like a bajillion of illusions. The real issue was the illusions just taking a lot of damage with the proper items since DPS will be sustained through PL spamming lances and Doppels while whacking supports.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 15, 2013)

Watching VG vs LGD.int is just depressing.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't believe LGD.int won the first game

DK winning with Burning Prophet, seriously? I know Ice was playing LS but it's not his best hero by any means.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 15, 2013)

Couldn't watch that shit anymore, not only was it completely one-sided rape, but the cast is also God awful. I almost prefer Sheever. 

Burning Prophet? WhenO.o?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2013)

2nd game

You should definitely watch it for LanM Rubick, fmd he was amazing. And I thought MMY played an awesome Rubick, easily the best support duo in China.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Link to that Burning Prophet game?


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Btw is icefraud happy with that 4.2 agility gain for pl? And for the love of god why? That's to much stats for a hero who can carry late game.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Riki


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Couldn't watch that shit anymore, not only was it completely one-sided rape, but the cast is also God awful. I almost prefer Sheever.
> 
> Burning Prophet? WhenO.o?



That Beyondthesummit guy that is casting now? Yup, he is the worst, Sheever is actually better


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmW7z-m_tgI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I mean, why doesn't this stuff happen to me?
> 
> Plz Volvo



Is it just me or does that music suit ogre magi perfectly? xD

Anyway how is everyone? I haven't been on here in awhile..

I still play doto a lot, 366 hours in and counting since july... I hope this game gets more popular than LoL, LoL's time has passed and people need to see the light

I went back and played LoL for awhile earlier and I really noticed how terrible the art style is, after being used to dota's. Problem is, the gameplay is disgustingly addicting, because there are a lot of things in LoL that aren't in dota (more unique spells, different game modes, better matchmaking and actually visible ranking system), and if that stuff was in dota... we'd have a new most popular game in the world

I hate to say it but I kinda want to go back to LoL again for awhile, and I know that just contradicted everything I just said


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2013)

Rios: The VOD is not out yet

Sasume: All the heroes are not released yet so there are still more spells we haven't seen. Dota 1 has much more game modes, don't know if they'll be ever implemented into 2 though but we should get our diretide or the Halloween event coming up.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah yeah I missed last year's diretide and I can't wait for this years >


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Just watched the game. Dont ever give such a boring hero to iceiceice again


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> That Beyondthesummit guy that is casting now? Yup, he is the worst, Sheever is actually better



Don't think he's a part of BTS. He's sounds like one of the annoying wannabe Day9's we're stuck in most eSports titles (the English/murrican dude who casted D2L (or whatever it's called) today)).



steveht93 said:


> Btw is icefraud happy with that 4.2 agility gain for pl? And for the love of god why? That's to much stats for a hero who can carry late game.



Plz, I like my near 75% win rate with PL
I'd say bump it to 5.2


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2013)

Filthy PL picker

Ayeese was casting. He has an awesome voice but not a very good caster. I actually like BTS casters, LD is probably the besto.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2013)

Merlini is there to provide knowledge at least.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 15, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Filthy PL picker
> 
> Ayeese was casting. He has an awesome voice but not a very good caster. I actually like BTS casters, LD is probably the besto.



Leo plz, I've only picked PL like 5 times the last two months and I play at least 2-3 games a day
Besides you do what you have to do to win when you're on a losing spree

Agreed his voice is pretty amazing for casting, unfortunately he isn't good for anything else than play by play casting and very basic analysis. Which is my main gripe, since it looks to from his vocabulary, that he's trying to cast emulate how Day9 casts games in SC2, except that his Ayeese's game knowledge looks fairly sub-par at least me so it doesn't really work out.

Of the BTS casters I probably like Godz the most.



Rios said:


> Merlini is there to provide knowledge at least.



Only good thing about it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2013)

no boots, no mercy from EE-sama


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rViG-Q8s6GY[/YOUTUBE]

Lol, ok, you now have me on a spree of watching all of them.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 15, 2013)

speed gaming where beasts ggwp. cant help but think that ee is the weak link in the team though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2013)

SIng^2-sama

#roadtoTI4


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> SIng^2-sama
> 
> #roadtoTI4



#roadtoMLG


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone got a link to tr[A]itors vs spEEd?



Sasume Uchiha said:


> Lol, ok, you now have me on a spree of watching all of them.



Sucks your life away doesn't they?



steveht93 said:


> #roadtoMLG



KP vs DK grand finals


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> KP vs DK grand finals



Nope,Ch[A]mpions vs Na'vi


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2013)

EE sama


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Alliance had a good start in game 2 but they where forced into an uncomfortable position because of batrider picking off kills for SG. Alliance should work on that. 

Everyone mark my words,medusa is gonna become the new naga siren for alliance. Id bet my rares on it too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2013)

BurNIng Prophet is the epitome of greed 

LGD int really sucks. Replace Black. Please. Please LGD management, please.

I don't want Pajkatt's efforts to be wasted


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

LGD beat IG? da fuck

I watched the first game and saying they got stomped would be an understatement.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Links please


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2013)

On which channel are those games uploaded? Dont have the time to watch them all live.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2013)

lol LGD.int are kind of bad. Wasnt Sayuri their manager or something? Not much money for her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zwMjwm20gOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Russians, everyone.











I didn't even know you could infest on magic immune golems.

:godsasumeursuchanoob


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> I didn't even know you could infest on magic immune golems.
> 
> :godsasumeursuchanoob



I have 1000+ games played(not counting Dota WC3 experience) and I didn't know about that until now


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Good, then Sasume here is not a noob. 

Is there any chance I can change my name? The Uchiha part sounds kind of dumb. I remember when I made this account, every name I tried to use wasn't acceptable, eventually I had to put Uchiha there. Then again I'll probably have to wait until I get 1000 posts, and I couldn't be assed to go that far.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Good, then Sasume here is not a noob.
> 
> Is there any chance I can change my name? The Uchiha part sounds kind of dumb. I remember when I made this account, every name I tried to use wasn't acceptable, eventually I had to put Uchiha there. Then again I'll probably have to wait until I get 1000 posts, and I couldn't be assed to go that far.



It means both of you are noob 

jkz

Go to the name change thread, sure everyone's allowed like 3 name changes regardless of the post count unless they have changed the rules.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 16, 2013)

I fucking hate people who can't speak English and queue for Doto games

Played my first QoP game in 5 months yesterday, everything was going well, except that our jungle Prophet furiously pinged the the safelane when they pulled the pull camp, but w/e. I went 11-2-7 at around 25mins and had Aghs + Orchid. We were had taken almost all their T1&T2's, had around twice as many kills and I thought "what an ez game".

25mins later, we haven't taken a single rax while the Dire has gotten two of ours and NP didn't even bother trading, instead he runs ring around our T4's prolly wonder "herp derp how should defend this?". Then he TP's to their raxes afterwards and gets killed. We get into some fights and get a kill or two, but each time we can get an advantage, NP TP's to the ancients or go PVE'ing in our own jungle.

At around 60min we finally win when NP TP's to a fight on the top lane.
How the game looked at the end:




steveht93 said:


> speed gaming where beasts ggwp. cant help but think that ee is the weak link in the team though.



Probably. Dunno how well the team would fare without EE's drafting though.

I bet, all this Storm picking is mind games for future tournaments
People see Storm and think "EE Storm", while it in reality is an Sing^2 Storm


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

Naisu hime ranting, it's wonderful!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sure you already know this, but I _need_ to rant on a regular basis.

It's cause of Doto, just can't help it.

Edit: Hime


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

Naisuhime is a nais name, change it

I don't know if people do this on purpose but either you're the only support on the team or your whole team is carry or everyone picks a support. I've barely ever seen a proper lineup.


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2013)

Gonna play some solo q DotA. Its gonna be fun!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I also need to make a rant about Doto.

My last game for today was with 3 people, which are subpar to say the least. Two of them had just started to play Dota and the other guy sucked as support so I thought "Great, I'd get dragged down to trench and get to practice my bad Invoker with no pressure".

Ughh, I get matched against a 4 stack who knows what they're doing and proceed to pick heroes like CK+Wisp, Warlock, Pugna and PotM, all of which are heavy team fight/gank oriented. So I went Invoker, then my 2 newb friends proceed to pick Sand King and Bara while the one who sucked support played Lina. The random guy picked Ursa and I thought "We're screwed".

And I was right. SK didn't max stun at 7 so no damage fromhim, Ursa didn't take a single point in slow during the early game, no ganks from Bara, and maxed out LSA for Lina who couldn't land a stun.

We get demolished but hey, I improved my Invoker. A bit.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 16, 2013)

Holy fuck, Naisuhime is literally one letter changedO.o
I'll save that name change for when I feel the need to bet something

I'm not experiencing this that much anymore. then again, I usually stack with people so we can play around it. Ofc there are a lot of times when we already has 3 cores and two last people for some reason randoms AM and Huskar


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh fucking hell someone from Vietnam has been trying to log into my account. That sucks.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

I play solo queue majority of the time unless Hyper is online. What's your Invoker winrate at atm?? still 9%?

Naisu: I'll make you change it soon


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2013)

I hate steam so much. The verification code system is broken. Its impossible to change my password because every code they send to me is wrong.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

My internet sucks so I can't check on Dotabuff but I believe its 2-13(maybe 15) for Invoker.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> My internet sucks so I can't check on Dotabuff but I believe its 2-13(maybe 15) for Invoker.



Ain't that bad, only 2-12




Rios said:


> I hate steam so much. The verification code system is broken. Its impossible to change my password because every code they send to me is wrong.



Have that same problems. I want to bet rares on KP, but Volvo keep sending my this fuckin' 5 digit code while a need a 6 digit one.



Hustler said:


> Naisu: I'll make you change it soon



No you won't


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't be mean Naisuhime, you'll regret it 



I need to improve my Invoker win-rate too, i'll wait for the buff


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 16, 2013)

I was being helpful
After all, his score was better than he thought it was right?

You should improve your Elder Titan win rate before it get hit by the nerf bat


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

Meh I might as well focus on getting my first win with Viper 

Only played 3 games with him though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I think my problem with Invoker is the early game. I don't know what skill build to go for, I suck at making important decisions when it comes to early item choices and I suck the most when going mid.

Though, I think I can become gosu level when I have some items on him (check my second last game on him).

@Naisu
Thanks.

Just watched the vods and didn't expect SG/KP/RS int. to win 2 games vs [A]. Really shows you why EE-sama has sama in his name


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dota 2 Reddit becoming 4chan


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm having some cool games with Lycan recently even though I'm mostly losing. He really is a fun hero. My favourite moment so far was a SB who charges me, then pops a bkb. I then proceed to laugh my ass off while going ulti, and casting howl and wolves. Bara's getting rekt never gets old...


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't I've ever played a game as a Lycan.

His character model reminds me of Santa, as weird as that sounds.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2013)

> He really is a fun hero



Hm he is? I find most junglers incredibly boring, I should play him more often


----------



## abc123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> My internet sucks so I can't check on Dotabuff but I believe its 2-13(maybe 15) for Invoker.





Naisutime said:


> Ain't that bad, only 2-12


 

If anyone wants to play a game sometime (EU preferably, can't handle 300ms (just tried last game)) just add me.  / 

Not a serious player, dislike CM


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 16, 2013)

hustler said:
			
		

> Hm he is? I find most junglers incredibly boring, I should play him more often


He is literally the first jungler I have ever played. Granted the jungling phase of his play isn't particularly exciting (I'm also just woefully inefficient at camp rotation), but when you come out the jungle to fight, that's when he gets fun, especially his ulti. There's something about max movement speed that is just exciting. Slows mean nothing, no one escapes, you just run them down. Of course, it gets really fun when semi-carries try to stick around and man-fight you until a few hits from your wolf form and they realize what a terrible mistake that was.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 16, 2013)

So Empire -> SpEEd -> Alliance?

So Dota 2 apparently gets officially released the 25th in Korea, how long til' a Korean team wins a TI?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'm having some cool games with Lycan recently even though I'm mostly losing. He really is a fun hero. My favourite moment so far was a SB who charges me, then pops a bkb. I then proceed to laugh my ass off while going ulti, and casting howl and wolves. Bara's getting rekt never gets old...



Get an Armlet for extra hilarity while you watch him melt.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> If anyone wants to play a game sometime (EU preferably, can't handle 300ms (just tried last game)) just add me.  /
> 
> Not a serious player, dislike CM



I hate smug players 



Add my User Custom Title if you want to play with me


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 16, 2013)

dedgame

nothing yet about the halloween event, mm ELO fixes, or maybe those 2 WiP heroes...

 volvo is farting on the flour again with moar HATS like in TF2


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm just waiting for October 24. I think the updates would be monthly and the last monthly update was Sept 24, which was the First Blood update.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 17, 2013)

lol'ed at the comments on this vid. Puppey body blocks all day long...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol'ed at the comments on this vid. Puppey body blocks all day long...



XBOCT was like "Dendi again?"


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol'ed at the comments on this vid. Puppey body blocks all day long...



"Zomg! You must be Dendi! Will you sign my neck?"

ahahahahahahahaha "dendi met some fellow hookers"


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]H9vzT-79vUk[/YOUTUBE]

good times


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

that was one poor Wifestealer in iG vs LGD  game 1 ...


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Wifestealer.

Yup.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

>>Friends keep saying when the rape train starts, there's are brakes to stop it

Not with Mushi driving, it ain't


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Leo, are you experiencing massive lag fests? I heard that Australia is unplayable right now for most Aussies


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah the server is fucked, ok now though


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Watching Empire vs KP.......EE SnY on Lifestealer


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Explains why you weren't playing earlier 

Let's play at SEA then 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0-2ZIgjHeg[/youtube]

EE-sama did not have any mercy


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Armlet Spectre guys, is it legit?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

Armlet is legit on any carry hero



Rios said:


> Watching Empire vs KP.......EE SnY on Lifestealer



Am I missing something? Lot of pros build SnY on LS


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope, Basher. Drums if you are MS starved.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wait a minute, in less than 40 mins, Speed will face [A] in a BO5

Two hours after the start of Speed vs [A] match, Speed will face Fnatic.

Wtf? How are they going to beat [A] in less than two hours (draft times not included in the equation)?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a disaster for Speed


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

If it only takes them 30 mins to beat alliance 3 wins will be 90 mins, two 10 minute breaks, then 10 more minutes to get ready for their next match.

Its ezzy


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

That doesnt include the draft.

[A] can just drag the drafts and make EE forfeit either against Fnatic or [A].

The tr[A]itors are laughing about this right now 

EE-SAMA, YOU MUST WIN UNDER 15 MINS UNDER 3 MATCHES!


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Right, they will 100% do this to EE, scratch that then, they are screwed.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

In God 7 we trust


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> In God 7 we trust



God7 will get his Batrider, a 5 min blink and Lasso [A] to submission.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Armlet is legit on any carry hero



As a Drums replacement before Radiance?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> As a Drums replacement before Radiance?



Armlet goes nicely with Tranqs so it can replace Drums as your first major item. Then, you can go Diffusal or Yasha, depending on the situation. Yasha as defensive, Diffusal as offensive.

If you're going Rad though, you should go PMS>Tranqs>Rad no questions asked.

Quelling Blade is optional before Rad for easier last hitting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

in sing^2 i trust


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Really don't like the like the time when you've accumulated around 3k gold. It doesn't really feel like you can join fights other than ganks without dying and you often doesn't feel safe ganking either>_>


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Skywrath


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds like you're really aggressive in terms of carrying 

If you're rushing the Rad, my advice would be to go on a defensively oriented skill build that can deal damage like this:
1/4/4/1 (taking Dagger at 1, Deso at 2, Disper at 3, Haunt at 6 then proceed to max Deso and Disper after)

Also, starting items like these: Ring of Prot, 1 Tango/Salve or another Tango then buy the Shield at the Side Shop when the game clock is at 0:0x


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

I like to farm until I'm confident I can carry my team. Spectre is a little different though since you have basically have a global TP and it's feels like a real waste not using it.

My skill build for Spectre is 1-4-1-1 at lvl 7


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Is Envy trying to copy old Burning or something? All this mofo does is farm farm farm.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm itching to build Shadowblade on QoP later when I play

New meta, guys?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYSSSS!

6.79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



6.79


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, that didn't go well for Speed.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

It says unavailable



adgdsgasgsfgadfgdhdyujh.


edit: it worked. nvm.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYSSSS!
> 
> 6.79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



NICE! Reading....


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

> Roshan will respawn at a random time between 8 and 11 minutes after death



you serious 0_o


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

PUDGE CAN USE BLINK

VENGE CAN USE BLINK

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

> Pudge - Can now use Blink Dagger





**


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

AGHANIMS ON SKYWRATH 0 CD ULTIMATE

FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

- Spin Web AoE increased from 650 to 900
- Spin Web cast range increased from 600 to 1000
- Spin Web cast point nerfed from 0.2 to 0.4
- Spin Web no longer destroys trees
- Broodmother now has completely unobstructed movement when under the web (can walk over cliffs, trees, etc)
- Removed buffer time when leaving Spin Web (you now immediately lose your regen/movement/pathing/invis bonuses

Brood making a comeback. Perma Spectral Dagger Spider


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn Bloodseeker's thirst.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

This has to be a joke right? The whole patch screams Nighstalker, first pick/first ban coming up and like these were necessary



> - Fissure range increased by 100
> - Untouchable attack speed slow increased from 20/50/80/110 to 30/60/90/120



HOW DID I MISS THIS? WHAT IN THE FUCKING FUCK?

 - Stifling Dagger shares the same crit chance/factor as Coup de Grace


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Shadow Dance can no longer be revealed by Truesight


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Why was Doom buffed so much???


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

- When Thirst is active, movement speed cap is removed on your hero
- Thirst no longer provides armor bonus
- Thirst provides bonus 7/14/21/28 damage

Jesus Christ......


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Volvo, wheres my Legion Commander

Is it just me or is that a pretty hard blow to junglers?  



> Spectre
> - You can now continuously use Reality on your illusions
> - Reality cast point improved from 0.3 to 0



This one looks really fun thoxD


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Evasion now stacks diminishingly

PA+Butterfly+Halberd

Good Lord, Icefrog cranking the absurdity meter


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can no longer orb-attack while attack restricted (such as Ethereal or Frostbite)

RIP HUSKAR IT WAS NICE PLAYING YOU


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

> When Thirst is active, movement speed cap is removed on your hero


hahahahahahahaha

wat


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

Pubseeker everywhere 

Man I really hope this is fake. Every game there is gona be a PA, NS and Bloodseeker and the worst thing is, they'll be on the enemy team. 

Rubiiiick aghanimz? jesus!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Alchemist*
- Chemical Rage no longer provides 250/500/750 bonus HP*
- Chemical Rage HP regen increased from 15/30/60 to 50/75/100

Is that for real?


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

At least Huskar was dealt with. Kinda.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

> Culling Blade no longer goes on cooldown if it successfully kills a hero



HAHAHAHAHA!

I'm done


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lina 650 attack range lolwut

Riki not breaking Perma Invi when using items or spells lolwut

Meepo gaining ultimate at lvl 4 so two Meepers at lvl 4...

Wait a minute, what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

> Luna
> - Moon Glaive can now bounce back on the same units if it already hit all other units nearby
> - Eclipse Scepter beam count limit per target removed


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I'm done



Fuckin' Axe....

Axes everywhere.



Fluttershy said:


>



Holy shit, that's potentially so fuckin' strong.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

> Nether Strike now uses 1.2 Cast Time instead of a 1 sec magic immune delay (can be interrupted as a result)



EAT THIS YOU FUCKING PIECE OF TRASH!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't wait to see T1 pro games with this


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Now all those PD fuckers who said that Prophet and SB are fine and wont be nerfed will eat their hats. The delicious backlash,


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Batrider now has Invoker level base damage (38-42) HAHAHAHA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

Dondo blink Pudge incoming


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

RIP ADMIRAL BULLDOG SPIRIT BEAR XP BOUNTY IS 300 AUTOMATIC LEVEL 2 FOR SUPPORTS


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

oh by the way another annoying fucker bites the dust



> - Living Armor cooldown rebalanced from 15 to 32/26/20/14
> - Living Armor manacost increased from 25 to 50



bye bye you wont be missed


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

Waifurunner got the shittest buff and nothing good for Invoker either 

/sigh

Dat Rubick buff though, nom nom nom


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I read it all w/o missing anything 

Skywrath aghanims lvl 16 upgrade oh my, zero cooldown, is it stackable?

Pudge with blink dagger. Way to make the most popular hero even more popular. -_-

Shadow Blade cooldown 28 seconds... oh dear.

Batrider nerf... we all saw it coming....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

> Added Aghanim's upgrade: *Static Storm silences items*, and lasts an extra 2 seconds


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Waifurunner got the shittest buff and nothing good for Invoker either
> 
> /sigh
> 
> Dat Rubick buff though, nom nom nom



WHAT? Invoker gets 2 spells at lvl 3, and WR offlane has her XP range increased and XP gained by range heroes from denies is same as melee

WR is back!


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

fuck, the PD site just broke

I want to flame them damnit T_T


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

> - Exorcism Spirit damage increased from 43-48 to 53-58



But but her ulti was rather op already...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

And Visage has 10% Base Magic Resistance now


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> WHAT? Invoker gets 2 spells at lvl 3, and WR offlane has her XP range increased and XP gained by range heroes from denies is same as melee
> 
> WR is back!



He can even have 4 ultimates at level 3 but it'll be weak as shit anyway, both spells with one point?

This is a pretty good patch for offlaners, i'm happy about that but some of buffs are questionable.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

oh by the way



> Flying Courier
> - Cannot be purchased until 3 minutes after creeps spawn



lvl 1 Rubick cliff drop, 3 minutes wait


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

fuck yeah Broodmother isn't a piece of shit anymore


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I meant that since he can hold two spells now even at lvl 1 invoke, he'll be much more capable in assisting with ganks or fighting against ganks. Considering you can have QQE/EEE/QQQ/EEQ at lvl 3 and 3 of those can be readily accessible is a huge help.

I'm not saying he's going to become a go-to mid solo, I'm saying he's not as vulnerable as before.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

So they disable Broodmother and Slark from CM but dont add Huskar?


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

what?

Spectre
- You can now continuously use Reality on your illusions

What does that mean, you can teleport one illusion, then to another?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't get the Spectre one..

Any illusion or just the haunt illusions?


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyway when is this coming out? I want to see some games played in this version.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Idk when's this getting patched.

PA core is Butterfly now 

Obs and sents duration increased by 1 min, destroying obs gives 50 gold.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I don't get the Spectre one..
> 
> Any illusion or just the haunt illusions?



If it is any illusion, then we now know who counters pl


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

SHEEEEET

@Sasume

Only Haunt Illusions


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

VROOOOOM!


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 17, 2013)

Holy Hana pudge can use blink dagger? Holy shit. That Io and batrider nerf. Prophet nerf wasn't much,yay! But fuck that lone druid nerf holy shit. 

Loving the invoker emp and invoke buffs. I hope we see him in competitive soon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

^


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh yea, totally forgot about Batrider and how I've been saying he'll get the D. Welp


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

pudge blink dagger = anything is possible. 

pudge's only weakness was the level of skill the player had and his mobility.

seems the latter is now eliminated





edit: also is that really  1412 movement speed?


...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

Doto 3 is out 


how the fuck do you control 1000-1200-1400 MS hero ?  he move faster then you click


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

On a side note no mercy gaming got rolled over by Alliance 3 to 0. Thankfully everybody is busy looking at the patch.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

moving 1412 units a second.
travel the entire map, fountain to fountain, in roughly 15 seconds.
jesus lord almightly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMEnmas9Ezo[/youtube]


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Hehehehe, I told you

edit: don't forget haste rune


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

We have a new SB but at least this one doesnt bash.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

And the old one's ulti is now much shittier.

I actually enjoyed watching SB fails, using Nether Strike on a TP'ing out enemy, they both end up at the fountain and SB gets what he deserves.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> We have a new SB but at least this one doesnt bash.



Don't worry, he just has more attack damage and Bloodrage for whacking now.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Now he cant do shit to heroes like Cockwork or hell, even the fucking Sniper. I can see Sniper cancelling his attack animation and ulti whole day


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 17, 2013)

Icefrog really wants bloodseeker in the meta.

So why did icefrog break alch? Removing the health gain moves the hero to shit tier.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

> * Your gold income is now 1 per 0.6 seconds, up from 1 per 0.8 seconds


That actually adds up a lot more than you think; if a game lasts 40 min then you'll get 1000 more unreliable gold just because of that.

Instead of 5 gold every 4 seconds, it's 5 gold every 3 seconds.

edit: I still don't understand Spectre's Reality 'buff'. 



> You can now continuously use Reality on your illusions



I assume it means you can teleport to one Haunt illusion, then to another. But how would that ever be useful? You teleport to a Haunt illusion to aid in a gank or fleeing foe, and the Haunts only last like 5 seconds. They would have to buff its duration for it to be of any use


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 17, 2013)

Stuff I found interesting was:
 no more pooling
 shadow blade nerf (fuck you NP)
 S&Y even more desirable for carries like Medusa
 different boots are shittier
 Mjolnir is even better for Medusa
 not sure why Linkens got changed (item for supports?)
 Craggy exterior is now even more annoying than it was before
 don't like the buff to Slark
 Rubick is now even more dangerous
 no one will see NS coming. he now rules the night
 not sure what I feel about the change to Mystic Snake, it seems to be an allowance or free pass for people who don't know how to use Medusa properly
 I like the orb effect for Jakiro, gives a bit more control
 ES carry incoming
 Clinkz is now super dangerous even against bkb carries
 Axe culls everywhere


Also, what does the 'dodgeable' note actually mean? Those abilities are now skillshots or they can be disjointed?


----------



## abc123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^


 I'd just run circles round the enemy if I had that ms


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

They were talking about possible pulling Ancients into creeps.

Would that break the laning phase? It seems awesome and definitely possible cause flying movement


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Necrolyte favorite hero? Bruno has good taste.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't think my laptop can handle Dota 2 anymore. o.O

I ran Dota 2 Test to mess with the Bloodseeker buff, and my fan was going crazy, overheating and shiz.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Kotol giff me linkens will be in the making.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasume said:
			
		

> They were talking about possible pulling Ancients into creeps.
> 
> Would that break the laning phase? It seems awesome and definitely possible cause flying movement



I think the concern is that it can potentially stuff up laning in that any hero can do it. Certain heroes can pull off gimmicky pulls because of special traits of their abilities like ES fissure or Clockwerk cogs. As they demoed is after the talk session though, it seems that radiant mid could do it as long as there is high ground vision (otherwise the creeps lose the aggro when the dragons fly back up the cliff). Dire offlane seems way too easy though. I did kinda think about the possibility of pulling radiant ancients to the offlane might become too easy as well, but it might be tricky for the creeps to keep aggro after the dragons fly over that tree line. 

---

Looking at them demo some of the other stuff, it does seem a bit more fucked than I thought it would be:

 - broodmother can go off the map like batrider... wtf
 - bloodseeker movement stack is just stupid (Pyrion was literally outrunning fountain shots)
 - PA evasion stacking also looked crazy, she'd basically be immune to right clicks
 - the Riki mod was possibly the worst. Matt was tp'ing and using dagon while staying invis which is obviously broken
 - the hook and swap to free pathing doesn't look like it works properly
 - as broken as it looks, the Axe thing looked kinda fun
 - Luna now owns your racks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

> PA evasion stacking also looked crazy, she'd basically be immune to right clicks


MKB must have ?


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

Gotta wait for the b version. The changes were too big for everything to work smoothly.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2013)

The only thing I really dislike is the Bloodseeker aka BS. You cant try to put every hero and ability under the same rule(all blink daggers, all dispellable, all doomable) then introduce a hero, who can break the MS cap rule. Its just ridiculous.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 17, 2013)

Been thinking about the recent buff to invoker and it's really great. Because you already get 2 spells with level 1 invoke that mean you don't have to level invoke at level 7. This means you can get early exort which offsets the base damage nerf and you get (alacrity/forge spirit)+any other spell which basically allows you to almost out CS any solo mid hero with the exception of OD probably.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 17, 2013)

Flutter said:
			
		

> MKB must have ?


That was always the case with PA I think, but the issue with the buff seems more like absolutely nothing else is gonna hit her from towers to fountains. I'm just not sure what the mod was trying to achieve.



			
				Rios said:
			
		

> The only thing I really dislike is the Bloodseeker aka BS. You cant try to put every hero and ability under the same rule(all blink daggers, all dispellable, all doomable) then introduce a hero, who can break the MS cap rule. Its just ridiculous.


Yeah, I don't get what this was trying to achieve either. I mean apart from special heroes like Lycan or Spectre, was there anyone that current BS couldn't run down anyway? Not sure why he needs speed, let alone stacking speed.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can somebody explain the recent change to sentries? I'm hwaringbthay even sentries won't be able to detect smoke ganks. That'd be bullshit if true.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh my fucking God. 


> Mud Golems XP bounty reduced from 119 to 88


Just realized that killing the Mud Golem cap first won't instantly give you lvl 2. Guess I won't be jungling Naix anymore>_>



blacklusterseph004 said:


> That was always the case with PA I think, but the issue with the buff seems more like absolutely nothing else is gonna hit her from towers to fountains. I'm just not sure what the mod was trying to achieve.



Don't get it either. 

The fact that Evasion stacks almost must be solely cause of PA since no one is _ever_ going to build two Butterfly's and have their 30-40% of the reason they build 2 6k items countered by a single 5,4k item, unless they're already winning hard anyway.

Tbh, Evasion stacking, sounds kinda awful.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Also, what does the 'dodgeable' note actually mean? Those abilities are now skillshots or they can be disjointed?



Slark wasn't buffed, he was nerfed.

Also, those skills can be disjointed now via blinking, tping or shit like that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Can somebody explain the recent change to sentries? I'm hwaringbthay even sentries won't be able to detect smoke ganks. That'd be bullshit if true.



Smokes will make you completely invisible in minimap and world. Sents won't detect and Sents dont have little vision around them anymore after 12 seconds. That means even if someone walked over them, you won't see them.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

For those curious about new pull camps:



And the new lane equilibrium:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mbBcB4kJ7k[/youtube]


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> For those curious about new pull camps:



Bye bye trilanes?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Slark wasn't buffed, he was nerfed.



What the hell are u talking about? Which part of that statement has anything to do with what you quoted?


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

I dont understand why people are bitching about this patch. What it does is putting the skill ceiling even higher by changing Brewmaster, Spectre, Broodmother, Linkens, etc the way it does while at the same time making the game slightly easier to understand. 

The only bad thing is of course the Bloodseeker but other than that I dont see whats there to bitch so much about.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> What the hell are u talking about? Which part of that statement has anything to do with what you quoted?



Forgot to quote your Slark statement


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> don't like the buff to Slark



This to be exact


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 18, 2013)

> This to be exact



Now that we've established that, the 'nerfs' are frankly lip service if we're really honest. If you look at it for 4 seconds he is completely invulnerable, better than a bkb. So out of the 2 nerfs and one buff, I don't like his buff. Is that more clear?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I see, didn't seem to understand that.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

Cant play or watch DotA now, too boring without the new patch


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

This patch still doesn't address Blood's problem with TPs and his lack of stuns. Sure, he has global presence with Thirst but it doesn't actually reveal the enemies, just lets your team know who is where without being able to click on them at all.

People bitching because they thought trilanes were killed when on the other hand, aggression is cranked to 11 so aggressive trilanes will be rewarded more. Not to mention the gold per second has increased, allowing 3 min midas if given the free farm.

People bitching because they thought they mastered Dota's fundamentals and then Dota changed. Boo hoo, poor "competitive" players.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YX0fUSwvNHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

Some pretty annoying turtle play from LGD.int.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

LGD.int disband?

If DK goes through the whole Ace League without dropping a game, would that be more impressive than Alliance's performance at TI3?


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope, ACE is Asian, TI is the whole world.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess you're probably right.

The average teams are probably the around the same level, or perhaps even a little higher in Ace League, but the lack of Na'Vi and Alliance makes fewer top tier teams.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

Russians are beasts when they are fighting for ze money.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Rios said:


> Nope, ACE is Asian, TI is the whole world.



TI is the whole world yes but [A] and Na'Vi are the only notable Westerners, though you could argue that Team Liquid's form against LGD cn in TI3 was fearsome.

Old iG was weaker than the new one today, old TongFu was stronger, TI3 Fnatic didn't rise up to my expectations 

But then again, I'm a DK fanboy so I'm heavily biased towards them


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

not sure if edit or legit 


EDIT: Obvious photoshop, just saw their hands right now


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]YX0fUSwvNHU[/YOUTUBE]



plz don't nerf b4 ti4


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> TI is the whole world yes but [A] and Na'Vi are the only notable Westerners, though you could argue that Team Liquid's form against LGD cn in TI3 was fearsome.
> 
> Old iG was weaker than the new one today, old TongFu was stronger, TI3 Fnatic didn't rise up to my expectations
> 
> But then again, I'm a DK fanboy so I'm heavily biased towards them



iG's form is like a roller coaster

In February - March/April they were beasting shit up, after that and until after TI3 they were really bad compared to their previous form, now they're pretty strong again.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

zhou = bye bye burden

then they booted Chuan for spending too much money on food


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn feeling bad for Misery. Some miserable Chen games.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> LGD.int disband?
> 
> If DK goes through the whole Ace League without dropping a game, would that be more impressive than Alliance's performance at TI3?



I wouldn't say so as much as I am biased towards DK. To do it in a bigger event under that much pressure takes so much more guts. 

Man I always loved LGD but they suck so much nowadays, i'm biased towards them because I always watched 2009 and Zsmj destroy shit and I supported them even when Sylar doto began but now they're just awful. I don't want to abandon them because they're playing shit but they just don't do it for me anymore.

Am I a bad fanboy?


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

meh, being a fan of certain players is much better than being a fan of certain teams

more flexible


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Rios said:


> meh, being a fan of certain players is much better than being a fan of certain teams
> 
> more flexible



Its times like these where being a fan of iceiceice earns you good karma.

On another note, playing with friends who have sub optimal play except for one dude, is frustrating. Games that would've been won are lost.

Jesus, I feel like Zhou with the burden on my back when queuing with friends


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

Zhou never taught you bout the patience?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 18, 2013)

so what's happening with Chuan ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Patience for 10 bad games, I have.

Any more than that and I break unlike Zhou.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

He's on break Flutter. Something with working at a store or what not.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 18, 2013)

The Yoskreth head for AM.

I need that head, damn it.

Couldn't care less about ChuAn, I just want my rares.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2013)

I was gona give you my strange one but you said you're getting it off a friend


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

fun fact.

bounty hunter's track actually throws a bottle at it's target. 

you can find the randomest shit while browsing through tumblr. xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2013)

What? it does??


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah but why the


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2013)

Click on the Gif


[youtube]TWggkrxxPMA[/youtube]
[youtube]rvQi43wwR_4[/youtube]
[youtube]nfnH9y1CkiU[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmbGpmj7EoQ[/youtube]


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Thing is, when would that ever happen? Not like the entire enemy team will be below 50% health and stay that way, and not like Bloodseeker can quickly build all those items.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Thing is, when would that ever happen? Not like the entire enemy team will be below 50% health and stay that way, and not like Bloodseeker can quickly build all those items.



you don't know know how pro seekers in pubs are boring and annoying as hell


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2013)

You know most pubs dont buy TP scrolls, right? Which means BS will be a monster, possibly even worse than SB and Huskar.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I wouldn't say so as much as I am biased towards DK. To do it in a bigger event under that much pressure takes so much more guts.
> 
> Man I always loved LGD but they suck so much nowadays, i'm biased towards them because I always watched 2009 and Zsmj destroy shit and I supported them even when Sylar doto began but now they're just awful. I don't want to abandon them because they're playing shit but they just don't do it for me anymore.
> 
> Am I a bad fanboy?



What's the difference between 09 LGD and 13 LGD?

Nope.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> The Yoskreth head for AM.
> 
> I need that head, damn it.
> 
> Couldn't care less about ChuAn, I just want my rares.



Why do you want that head? The mohawk is butt ugly, Mage Slayer one is waaay cooler.

Edit:
Or you can wait for this AM set
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rnz67fNOrE&list=UUNRQ-DWUXf4UVN9L31Y9f3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> What's the difference between 09 LGD and 13 LGD?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

Doesn't tell a 13'er like me anything at all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2013)

That's 2009, he formed LGD and probably one of the greatest captains to play the game.

He's one of the richest person in China now anyway


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 18, 2013)

Is that ZSMJ? I guess they weren't playing the same style of Dota back then?

Literally richest? Or one of the richest eSpots personas?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I was gona give you my strange one but you said you're getting it off a friend



My friend's account got a hack attempt, he can't trade for an indefinite period of time.

Plus the fact that he changed his mind makes me want to slap him 

@Naisu

Mage Slayer looks lel, Yoskreth mask makes him look stealthier


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Is that ZSMJ? I guess they weren't playing the same style of Dota back then?
> 
> Literally richest? Or one of the richest eSpots personas?



Nah his dota id is "2009", he was the captain when Zsmj was playing. Pretty much made what LGD is now. 

Pretty sure one of the richest, he runs his own business, has a bio medical engineering degree and involved in E-sports.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2013)

well

[youtube]1BJZzyi5M0w[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Is that ZSMJ? I guess they weren't playing the same style of Dota back then?
> 
> Literally richest? Or one of the richest eSpots personas?



ZSMJ looks different

Richer than Dendi and Puppey combined, that's for sure


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyNRMXDErTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

This new patch just reinforces XBOCT's towerdiving shenanigans

Can't wait for pros to play it ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

Comeback seems to be easier so turtling might be better now than before 

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2013)

*sigh*, wrote a long post postulating the effect of the patch on junglers and midlaners but internet went down and I lost the whole thing.

In attempted summary then: does the patch force junglers to be in lane (and ruin Lycan) and will it cause passive mid play by forcing conservative picks?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jungling is nerfed by the exp change, however some neuts got nerfed in HP and armor, therefore making jungling easier.

Also, since the gold change on kill streaks are changed, more aggressive plays should be seen and the day-night cycles getting shorter encourages more ganks since less vision on night, therefore more gank opportunities. Therefore, mid heroes (and in general the heroes themselves) should be more gank oriented to keep the tempo of the game in their favor. Losing teams should also be oriented to be more aggressive due to the kill streak reward change.

The Roshan respawn change would definitely make teams either struggle to keep the pit control on their side or concede it entirely in favor of being able to spread out to farm more. Plus, more team fights are going to happen if you want to jostle the control over Roshan now.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Jungling is nerfed by the exp change, however some neuts got nerfed in HP and armor, therefore making jungling easier.


I wonder about that. Even if camps are easier to kill, they don't spawn faster as far as I can tell. I dunno, maybe that means you can do more camps in a certain amount of time. It's also less viable seemingly since the offlaner can just hang out near your jungler while he is doing a camp and rain exp without having to actually contest the hits. I mean that's awesome for offlaners but it makes jungling seems less useful. The issue of the ganking is another aspect but I'll follwup with that below.



> Also, since the gold change on kill streaks are changed, more aggressive plays should be seen and the day-night cycles getting shorter encourages more ganks since less vision on night, therefore more gank opportunities. Therefore, mid heroes (and in general the heroes themselves) should be more gank oriented to keep the tempo of the game in their favor. Losing teams should also be oriented to be more aggressive due to the kill streak reward change.


This sounds right in principal but the changes seem more oriented to supports doing the ganking than the midlaner. This is what I meant by forcing conservative picks. Midlaners can't pool now so they have limited regen and little mana for anything other than contesting. They can't bottle crow effectively until after 3 min either and they have to constantly mind the courier which is more vulnerable to supports now. If anything it seems to me like the midlaner can't really afford to gank and he become vastly more vulnerable to gank. If anything it seems like as soon as someone calls ss in a lane, the supports have to rotate to mid to protect the midlaner who is about to get jumped on.

To me this means that mid now doesn't support any variation in heroes you can send there. If they have no guaranteed escape mechanism, it's not viable. I don't see how you send Tinker to mid after this comes into effect. If your supports don't come help you're dead every 4 minutes.

This also brings me to the ganking aspect you mentioned with regards to junglers. Since there are higher rotations now, the jungle seems like a deathtrap more so than before. Since smoke also got buffed, the supports can run right under your wards and you'll never see them coming. It kind of seems like if you go jungle, you're just asking to feed.



> The Roshan respawn change would definitely make teams either struggle to keep the pit control on their side or concede it entirely in favor of being able to spread out to farm more. Plus, more team fights are going to happen if you want to jostle the control over Roshan now.


This I felt was a good change (maybe not good but interesting since it seems to punish people who pay attention to details). I don't think it has any bearing on junglers and mid laners though. Maybe it makes it easier for junglers to Roshan? In that case though I doubt anything other than Ursa will be ready to do Roshan since you'll have less gold, less levels and the supports will come kill you every night.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I wonder about that. Even if camps are easier to kill, they don't spawn faster as far as I can tell. I dunno, maybe that means you can do more camps in a certain amount of time.



Its better because the medium and the small camps are switched so a faster level 2 will be awarded for those that go first to the medium.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> It's also less viable seemingly since the offlaner can just hang out near your jungler while he is doing a camp and rain exp without having to actually contest the hits. I mean that's awesome for offlaners but it makes jungling seems less useful. The issue of the ganking is another aspect but I'll follwup with that below.



There are two outcomes:

Why bother going jungle when the offlane can just steal your exp? I think this will promote more aggression on the ones who are safe laning because your jungler is underlevelled from the leeching offlaner. Thus, this will force teams to run a pushing lineup in order to force the enemies to react and make the leeching offlaner get nothing, unless the jungler is not part of the push itself. Lycan benefits from this scenario if he's laning since he pushes towers easily. Combined with the GPM increase, a faster Vlads is possible for faster pushing for Lycan or for any pushing lineup that requires it, a faster Mek on the safe lane farmer, hypothetically speaking.

Why would the offlaner bother going to the jungle when he can just leech exp in lane? This effectively frees up your jungler unless enemy supports are looking aggressive in stopping your jungle, in which case, it would be better to offensive jungle.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> This sounds right in principal but the changes seem more oriented to supports doing the ganking than the midlaner. This is what I meant by forcing conservative picks. Midlaners can't pool now so they have limited regen and little mana for anything other than contesting. They can't bottle crow effectively until after 3 min either and they have to constantly mind the courier which is more vulnerable to supports now. If anything it seems to me like the midlaner can't really afford to gank and he become vastly more vulnerable to gank. If anything it seems like as soon as someone calls ss in a lane, the supports have to rotate to mid to protect the midlaner who is about to get jumped on.



Agreed on the mid laner being unable to gank efficiently part except for a few mid heroes like Pudge or NS (but that's just niche) Mid laners won't get pooled but this will mean they have to buy their own regen plus a couple of items. This means that bottle won't be coming anytime soon and therefore, the courier will be useless for two mins at minimum, considering denies and all missing creeps due to the two min rune. I don't find the picks to be going the conservative route because bottle crowing is dead, rendering those heroes with mobility like QoP or Puck neutered, making other mid heroes with no escape mechs like Viper or Invoker stronger. Therefore, mid should be controlled by non bottle crow reliant heroes even those without escape mechs. I'm expecting dual mid more often because of possible support aggression so I'm not expecting conservative picks.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> To me this means that mid now doesn't support any variation in heroes you can send there. If they have no guaranteed escape mechanism, it's not viable. I don't see how you send Tinker to mid after this comes into effect. If your supports don't come help you're dead every 4 minutes.



See the last few sentences



blacklusterseph004 said:


> This also brings me to the ganking aspect you mentioned with regards to junglers. Since there are higher rotations now, the jungle seems like a deathtrap more so than before. Since smoke also got buffed, the supports can run right under your wards and you'll never see them coming. It kind of seems like if you go jungle, you're just asking to feed.



The only time you go jungle in this meta is if the safe lane tri is pushing hard and you can't stop it or if you have like a Chen or something which in this case, is better to be put in the enemy jungle.




blacklusterseph004 said:


> This I felt was a good change (maybe not good but interesting since it seems to punish people who pay attention to details). I don't think it has any bearing on junglers and mid laners though. Maybe it makes it easier for junglers to Roshan? In that case though I doubt anything other than Ursa will be ready to do Roshan since you'll have less gold, less levels and the supports will come kill you every night.



I actually think that if the Radiant can push the Dire bottom towers or if the Dire aggressive tri can take the Radiant bottom towers, a fast Rosh is inevitable. The former needs either a Chen or an Ench for the Rosh which makes junglers actually a good idea. A niche idea on my part but an idea nonetheless.

Going back to the jungler relevance to Roshan, Ench and Chen are the only good heroes to attempt that. Maybe Lycan but he needs lucky spawns to reach those fast Vlads.

So yeah, jungle is nerfed, exp and gameplay wise and I think mid will see more variance now that people can't bottle crow.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, I just realized that I can make better points regarding Dota than my own research paper


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Its better because the medium and the small camps are switched so a faster level 2 will be awarded for those that go first to the medium.


Hmm, not sure how that matters, or makes anything better. Maybe its because I'm a jungle noob but it seems like people start in the small camp anyway, so the fact that they are swapped is irrelevant for a jungler. It matters to radiant mid and the pulling supports, but the jungler is just looking to go camp to camp. Maybe it means you can start on a medium camp? But then the exp is nerfed anyway and if you get shitty creeps on the first go... I dunno, I'll have to try it.



> Why bother going jungle when the offlane can just steal your exp? I think this will promote more aggression on the ones who are safe laning because your jungler is underlevelled from the leeching offlaner. Thus, this will force teams to run a pushing lineup in order to force the enemies to react and make the leeching offlaner get nothing, unless the jungler is not part of the push itself. Lycan benefits from this scenario if he's laning since he pushes towers easily. Combined with the GPM increase, a faster Vlads is possible for faster pushing for Lycan or for any pushing lineup that requires it, a faster Mek on the safe lane farmer, hypothetically speaking.
> 
> Why would the offlaner bother going to the jungle when he can just leech exp in lane? This effectively frees up your jungler unless enemy supports are looking aggressive in stopping your jungle, in which case, it would be better to offensive jungle.


 On the first point, that was kinda the thrust of my original question in that after this patch, is there any point to jungling at all? Is it targetted at ending jungling and forcing pushing instead? On the second point, I don't think offensive jungling really changes the problem. Wards last longer and supports roam faster and more often. If they don't find you in your jungle there's nothing to stop them from coming to kill you in their jungle. Since the offlane is pushed back and contested now, its not like the offlane can slip into the jungle and come help you.



> I don't find the picks to be going the conservative route because bottle crowing is dead, rendering those heroes with mobility like QoP or Puck neutered, making other mid heroes with no escape mechs like Viper or Invoker stronger. Therefore, mid should be controlled by non bottle crow reliant heroes even those without escape mechs. I'm expecting dual mid more often because of possible support aggression so I'm not expecting conservative picks.


Hmm, dual line mid still seems like an outlier strat to me. I don't think no bottle neuters QoP and Puck necessarily since their animations are still awesome. Viper was always strong mid but he wasn't picked for other reasons. Invoker similarly has bad base dmg still. I still think the escape mechanism is important, otheriwse the supports will just kill you every night. Viper, Invoker and Tinker can escape one, but two or more will always beat them, which is what I anticipate with this patch. Its worth it for 2 supports to show up since they get more gold.



> The only time you go jungle in this meta is if the safe lane tri is pushing hard and you can't stop it or if you have like a Chen or something which in this case, is better to be put in the enemy jungle.


Well, I was speaking in terms of junglers that you pick to jungle, not really from the game situation. Picking a jungling tactic is what seems unviable (though even in a game situation sense, the patch seems to punish anyone who tries to jungle)



> So yeah, jungle is nerfed, exp and gameplay wise and I think mid will see more variance now that people can't bottle crow.



We'll see I guess. I know it improves the viewer experience for certain, although it does make me sad that the patch shits so hard on Lycan. I saw people saying that this should bring lesser played heroes back but really, I don't see it. The heroes buffs do that more than such a shock to the gameplay. I think stuff like Brood, AA, Brewmaster etc would have come back even without this jungle nerf, push/dual lane buff (theories also that defensive tri lanes are nerfed/no longer feasible)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

When people offensive jungle though, they use it to take towers or to put heavy harassment on the safe laning people. If coupled with a strong dual offlane, they could easily deny the exp from pulls if pulls are happening or force supports out of the lane. Carries will go back to base after a few harassments if they dont stack regen since pooling is not an option anymore. Wards do little to stop the aggression. This all leads down to if the aggressive jungling is enough to beat the safe lane or not. In my opinion, defensive trilanes and jungling in your own camps are bad since the enemy supports will get more control if you dont go aggressive jungling.

While Puck or QoP aren't bad mids because of the heavy nerf on crowing, they either have to choose between more stats to win the CS battle or stacking regen to avoid getting harassed out of lane. I think tankier mids like Tide, Viper or N'aix will win against these kinds of heroes because of lack of bottle. For mid heroes who have no escape mech, the draft should be aggressive trilane or aggressive jungling to limit the ganking options on these mid heroes.

In short, defensive jungling is bad now, aggressive jungling is better because it helps certain mid solos from ganks and pressures safe lanes even more.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2013)

> When people offensive jungle though, they use it to take towers or to put heavy harassment on the safe laning people. If coupled with a strong dual offlane, they could easily deny the exp from pulls if pulls are happening or force supports out of the lane. Carries will go back to base after a few harassments if they dont stack regen since pooling is not an option anymore. Wards do little to stop the aggression. This all leads down to if the aggressive jungling is enough to beat the safe lane or not. In my opinion, defensive trilanes and jungling in your own camps are bad since the enemy supports will get more control if you dont go aggressive jungling.


On the first part I think that's a little hard to predict since the creeps meet further down and offlane can ezlife exp farm because of the new range. The camp swap also makes pulling shit since the wave will quickly kill the neutrals and move on. As I mentioned before, its possible defensive tri lanes are over anyway. On the last point, jungling your own camps currently works out since you were always gonna get lvl 6 way before the supports who have to split exp and money. Junglers are also badass with lvl 6, that's one of the reasons  they're in the jungle in the first place.

Maybe tri lanes will fall away and aggressive jungling becomes obsolete now. Do you really need to if the exp comes easier? I mean after this patch can the carry realistically sit in the offlane as if it was a safe lane? Maybe.



> While Puck or QoP aren't bad mids because of the heavy nerf on crowing, they either have to choose between more stats to win the CS battle or stacking regen to avoid getting harassed out of lane. I think tankier mids like Tide, Viper or N'aix will win against these kinds of heroes because of lack of bottle. For mid heroes who have no escape mech, the draft should be aggressive trilane or aggressive jungling to limit the ganking options on these mid heroes.


Hm, I'd have to see this. If the QoP or Puck player is even half decent, I don't see them losing a lane to a melee hero. Viper can but I dunno if that is gonna make him favoured now.



> In short, defensive jungling is bad now, aggressive jungling is better because it helps certain mid solos from ganks and pressures safe lanes even more.


Like I  said, looking at how the offlane is now, I don't think aggressive jungling is gonna curb the supports if they lane properly. Your jungler levelling is also just fundamentally shit after this patch, so going aggressive just for a push doesn't seem viable since the guys from the lane will just beat you up now if you show up later.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, let's just see what the pros will do, I love to see some great innovations on this patch.

On QoP/Puck/ vs melee hero, I remember a game where a Tide thrashed a QoP (or was it Puck) in lane. Like really, really trashed. No cs, no nothing. Can't remember who played who, though but I do know its a SEA game. Probably an isolated case but melees beating range are very possible. No bottle crowing means shit gets easier.

Still, NS possibly back to his glory days, Brew probably making a resurgence and Tide possibly returning due to the Kraken buff as an offlane.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2013)

Brew I think is going to be massive now. He seems a lot more high skilled so maybe ice^3 and Dendi might favour it. Brood mid might be viable now since you can't catch her or gank her. NS might be the best thing or the worst thing ever. I like this purely from a lore perspective though, since you should be scared of him at night, you should be shitting yourself.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2013)

i feel sorry for those who gets a NS and Bloodseeker in the enemy team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 20, 2013)

>>That losing streak with Leo



Had to resort to using the Cancer to win


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 20, 2013)

That ixmike rape face


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2013)

just slap on "Soon..." to make it a meme


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 20, 2013)

He looks like the an evil homosexual genius


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> >>That losing streak with Leo
> 
> 
> 
> Had to resort to using the Cancer to win



Dat trilane with Alch though

I was thinking at least LS is getting good farm, rotate to bot and boom


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was late to lane so I was forced to waste gold on TP, slowing down my bottle down for an easy sniper kill 

Let's play later 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFkUWCFl1Gw[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2013)

I want Naisu to get stomped with us 

Invite your friend, need to demolish some people in low priority to get my self esteem back up


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 20, 2013)

Where's my Diretide D:

p.s. name change!~


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I want Naisu to get stomped with us
> 
> Invite your friend, need to demolish some people in low priority to get my self esteem back up



I wish Naisu could join, too bad he's EU only 

He's probably out of low prio, but he's in Normal/High Bracket so we could get matched with scrubs 

@Sasume

Just wait for the events, they ain't popping out like popcorn


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

DK is two hours and 36 minutes away from crushing Rising Stars

Again....


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I want Naisu to get stomped with us
> 
> Invite your friend, need to demolish some people in low priority to get my self esteem back up



I'm on a roll now, unlike last week and I've rebuilt my confidence. There's no way I'd get stomped



Hyperion1O1 said:


> I wish Naisu could join, too bad he's EU only
> 
> He's probably out of low prio, but he's in Normal/High Bracket so we could get matched with scrubs



I mean, I could try, but I can't guarantee great success


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I'm on a roll now, unlike last week and I've rebuilt my confidence. There's no way I'd get stomped



People who say that get stomped in their next game 



Naisutime said:


> I mean, I could try, but I can't guarantee great success



500 ping too hard for you?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> People who say that get stomped in their next game



Pfffff....

Two weeks ago-  
Only horrible shit, only lost.

Last week -  
Around 50-50.

This week - 
On a roll.

The pattern here is _clearly_ that it cannot be worse than 50-50 before next week when everything is going down the drain again.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hyperion1O1 said:


> 500 ping too hard for you?



Probably.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

The pattern I have with games is being paired with shit heads against shit heads, then paired with pros against shit heads, then paired with shit heads vs pros.

Such a saaaaad life.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2013)

Xiao8 is officially the shittest mid in Dota

Pubbers play better Mag than him, hell even Dendi Mag is better


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Did the DK matches end? Are there VODs?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2013)

No Dk match today, Joindota got the schedule wrong


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> Did the DK matches end? Are there VODs?



Don't know if they ended yet, I only know the schedule due to Reddit sidebar.

Vods should be provided in BTS youtube channel later

EDIT: No DK matches? Come on, JD. Sheever gets the schedule better than you guys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

@Leo

They didn't let Yao play Mag?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Leo
> 
> They didn't let Yao play Mag?



Nope, Xiao8 managed to get caught like 4 times without buyback and lost the rax/roshan because of that. Two raxes down and LGD had bit of hope because AM was pretty farmed but Xiao8 managed to whip the RP again , that was so painful to watch.

In saying that Zsmj played out his mind though, Fy would be proud.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Both LGD teams down in the gutter 

>>>Most people saying Black is the best player in LGD int


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol LGD.int is woeful

IMO Pajkat is the most consistent, I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Luna picked. GG LGD will take this.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2013)

TongFu won the first game with Luna lol

Yao WR pek


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly ZSMJ deserves to be in a better team.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> Honestly ZSMJ deserves to be in a better team.



I agree. Maybe replace xiao8 in LGD cn, then move Yao to the mid solo while he takes offlane.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Nope, Xiao8 managed to get caught like 4 times without buyback and lost the rax/roshan because of that. Two raxes down and LGD had bit of hope because AM was pretty farmed but Xiao8 managed to whip the RP again , that was so painful to watch.
> 
> In saying that Zsmj played out his mind though, Fy would be proud.



Only seen a single game of Xiao8 Magnus and that was the worst performance I've ever seen from a Magnus in a pro game.


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems like the patch is online. Does this mean the pro games will be played on 6.79 from now on


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol lich is now first ban first pick. Loving the night stalker picks as well.

For those who are clueless SG vs navi.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 21, 2013)

> Seems like the patch is online. Does this mean the pro games will be played on 6.79 from now on



I was just popping in here to see if anyone knew. I'm watching Empire vs Power Rangers right now and apparently the word on the street is that they are playing with the patch. Kind of surprising since [A], Navi, Empire and Liquid play tomorrow.


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Its so sweet to see Abbadon getting destroyed by Doom.

Waiting for some BS now, he MUST be picked.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 21, 2013)

s4 is gonna have a field day with new night stalker. cant wait to see alliance play.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just watched Navi vs Speed Gaming which SP won bo3. I must say the new smoke of deceit looks hellish to deal with. Granted Navi weren't warding for shit but given how you can move under sentries with it I'm not sure how it's even gonna matter. Welcome to turtle gaming as soon as people disappear off the map.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it just me or do Sven players almost always fail at him.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 21, 2013)

The new lane equilibrium is really annoying in the dual lane pub meta

The easy camp being the new pull camp is almost as annoying


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Envy is not using an anime girl in place of the Lycan model? What kind of travesty is this??


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2013)

Just jump on EE's stream to take a look at that manly Juggernaut. What the hell


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2013)

won my first 6.79 speedseeker game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 21, 2013)

I wanna play dota now so badly just to baw about the patch, but I can't for at least another few days. I also want to play dagon Medusa really badly...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2013)

DK vs IG on now, if anyones interested


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DK loses vs iG

Seems like DK is stuck on 6.78


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh God, that Na'Vi vs Speed Gaming game 

>>Pulled with only 1 tango charge, 4 tangos total, 4 inventory slots taken total


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2013)

New patch is awesome for offlaners, love it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

DK getting a wake up call and is now crushing TongFu


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 22, 2013)

Any VODS for iG vs DK?


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 22, 2013)

first post-patch game for alliance and s4 pick invoker and goes 11-1-10 with him. feels good! hope they pick him again vs tier 1 teams.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Any VODS for iG vs DK?



Can't find the youtube vods, might try searching for twitch this time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesus Christ, TF took a game using a Bloodseeker vs DK

Oh, my sides


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

For iG vs DK, guys

Dig in and see BurNIng do shit. Total shit


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2013)

Leshrac is back


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Vods please


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2013)

Second game between Empire and Mouz. Leshrac switched roles from support to semi-carry with Bloodstone. Total carnage.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2013)

Did Luna get a buff other than aghanimz one? picked a lot in the pro scene 

Damn Mushi stomped TongFu with a mid Shadow Shaman, is there a hero that this guy can't use well?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mushi said he hates heroes who need micro

Also, regarding the Luna. Since she has a shit ton of range of vision at night, she gets picked to offset the vision loss in faster night cycles, plus the glaives buff plus countering NS Darkness penalty a bit.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2013)

Apparently Crystal Maiden is the most picked hero in 6.79 so far


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm loving what 6.79 is bringing to the meta game. The competitive scene is very fun to watch now. 

Loving the lone druid directs(ms) buffs and indirect ones (hardlane/radiance/hyper) he is seeing some play in western scene now.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2013)

By the way mouz just stomped with a Shadow Shaman solo mid. This hero will be getting the hype he deserves.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 22, 2013)

Alch is shait now, 6 slots and gets raped in 3 secs as soon as he gets disabled.

Anyone knows how you're supposed to jungle a Lycan now?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IC64nE7uhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hm, NS doesn't look particularly strong right now. I don't think people are quite adjusting to the new rotations needed. I'm not sure I like the current drafts where he is played like a 1 position carry. Granted they want farm for him to get him to gank at 4 min but setting him up to farm doesn't seem to work out that great, coupled with the fact that right now it doesn't look like he can really hang with the other carry heroes.



> Anyone knows how you're supposed to jungle a Lycan now?


I think the point of the patch is that you're not supposed to jungle him, or anyone else, ever. I've seen seen EG run him in lane so far.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 22, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I think the point of the patch is that you're not supposed to jungle him, or anyone else, ever. I've seen seen EG run him in lane so far.



Fairly annoying tbh. My friends and I usually run a 2x solo lanes, 1 jungler and dual safe lane to secure farm on as many people as possible. Doesn't really feel viable at all anymore.

It's nice giving Lycan's buffs and shit, but it doesn't help much when he has even less lane presence than a fuckin' Spectre.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Alch is shait now, 6 slots and gets raped in 3 secs as soon as he gets disabled.
> 
> Anyone knows how you're supposed to jungle a Lycan now?



He's supposed to stack HP now and not just damage, as far as I know.

Go to medium camp with spawned wolves at 0:10, kill the small camps, rotate between the two and don't block the spawns. Kill the medium camps if they spawn killable camps.

But you're dependent on supports to not rotate so just lane him.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2013)

Found you Hyper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77gyZBfXdOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, that was a cool draft from TongFu.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2013)

6.79, the death of DK

I don't know why they keep giving Ice^3 Timber, I mean he's good with that hero but the hero needs decent amount of farm and Ice gets none in the offlane. Give him his Clock or Darkseer, ty very much!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Mushi feeds

How did DK lane the Lycan in the early game? Or did they somehow jungle him? I didn't watch the first few minutes.

Edit: I read that Dark Seers win rate lately has been abysmal


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Mushi feeds
> 
> How did DK lane the Lycan in the early game? Or did they somehow jungle him? I didn't watch the first few minutes.
> 
> Edit: I read that Dark Seers win rate lately has been abysmal



Nope just dual safe lane with Lich

Zsmj, whadda player


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Hmm, it was vs a solo Prophet or something?

He's following Sing^2s words. Farms heroes, not kreeps


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2013)

I am not worried about DK after that epic defense they put down. They still have their spirit and are adapting although slowly(diffusal blade).


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QD5r1sumq8[/YOUTUBE]

This looks pretty sick.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IC64nE7uhk[/YOUTUBE]



Hahahaha


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> 6.79, the death of DK



DK is a team that is historically slow to adapt. They'll find their rhythm about 2 months, give or take.

@Leo
Wait, is that Enigma(the rapper judge) I see?


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2013)

Isnt Mushi in charge now? Two DK players havent been part of the Chinese scene and the old DK so their speed of recovery can be better.....or worse.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I expect the recovery will be quick because Mushi and iceiceice are flexible players, the team as a whole have already figured something out in 6.79 after losing to iG but they're still getting used to the new meta.

Mushi is the drafter but he doesn't make the drafts all by himself, the whole team is actually giving inputs. Mushi said that he's still a bad drafter so he asks for help.

Same with Na'Vi vs Speed, they instapicked the NS but they didn't know how to run it. This new patch will take a while getting used to.

Though against TongFu, DK played a very sloppy BO3 so they're not there yet as the dream team.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2013)

Hate to say it but iceiceice was very bad as a Sand King(couldnt watch the first game).


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah DK will be fine 

MMY is amazing no matter which hero you give him. I've been winning a fair bit since this new patch  .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Rios said:


> Hate to say it but iceiceice was very bad as a Sand King(couldnt watch the first game).



He couldn't do anything, what did you expect from SK offlane 

@Leo

Ofc, you play offlane all the time. That's why win rate is so high now


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2013)

He couldnt do much even with Blink. Poor lining can still be redeemed but not this time.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Iceiceice still inconsistent, BurNIng is in the same boat. MMY has been the most consistent so far, I feel like he is the backbone the DK team needs right now

Hao's tweet after iG won vs DK 

Now I really want iG to lose


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jesus Christ, that Korean team number 3 is getting raped. Hard

#NoMercy


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Go to medium camp with spawned wolves at 0:10, *kill the small camps*, rotate between the two and don't block the spawns. Kill the medium camps if they spawn killable camps.
> 
> But you're dependent on supports to not rotate so just lane him.



Can work on dire since it might be easier to pull the hard camp directly with the new lane equilibrium, but I don't see it working on the Radiant since you still need to easy camp to pull through to the medium camp. If the supports do that, you can basically jungle 2x hard camps and 1 medium camp...

Furthermore, thanks to the nerf to Mud Golem exp, only 2 of 5 camps give you enough exp to reach lvl 2. If you get a Wolf or Centaur camp on your the 30min spawn as Radiant, you're pretty much fucked as far as I'm concerned since you have to spend every single bit of regen.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jesus Christ, that Korean team number 3 is getting raped. Hard
> 
> #NoMercy



Ez groups for Liquid and Speed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe I was just lucky with spawns. I got Kobolds for the small camp Radiant and Mud Golems for medium plus that Troll Summoner spawn made it easy for me 

Speed blitzes through the competition, Koreans gonna learn some hard earned experience on this one.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Dunno, if you get Satyrs it's all nice, you get fast lvl 2 and doesn't need to spend all your regen. If the safe lane support stack instead of pulling through to medium camp and you get mud golems, the jungle should be pretty much salvaged no matter what the hard camp is. The chance of that happening though...I absolutely refuse to lane Lycan unless I get either a 1v1 lane or 2v1 lane.

The Koreans need that experience, they're pretty bad. Hope that Blitz coming to Korea can change some of that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

You should practice laning Lycan, tbh. People seems to like CM and ES now and they fuck up Lycan easy early on.

Laning is pretty much solid, you level your Howl (max this first) and Impulse with 1 point in Wolf. You can easily assist with Howl to help the roaming supports' auto attacks.

Tbh, the only thing keeping me from laning him are bad pubs telling you to jungle and inexperience against DS/WR/Lich offlanes.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't like the lack of laning presence. No nukes, melee and relatively weak summons who gives gold and exp. At least he's pretty tanky... 

DS offlanes should be pretty manageable on paper, perhaps even favourable with the magic resists on Wolves (might even be better to put more points in wolves in that MU). Clock's though, I've seriously no idea what I'm supposed to do against that shit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I seriously hate laning against DS. I played AM and got pooled, I nearly lost because of my inexperience.

Putting more points on Wolf would be good but I don't know how to manage the mana. Maybe ask your supps to zone him out while you get to 3? Idk.

Clock is the bitch I hate. Cogs burn my tiny mana pool, Battery kills me because no mana=you take all the damage, Flare is a harassing piece of shit and Hookshots counter Lycanthropy.

Still, Necro got buffed and I'm going to love rushing that thing


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not very good against DS's either. If they're better than you, it almost feels impossible.

Maybe you should invest in 1 clarity.

One cog actually burns more than a third of your mana pool, you might as well not skill wolves at all in that MU since you'll never gonna get to use them unless you have a KotL. I've never actually played the MU, but it almost seems like you just have to go jungle or something while waiting for the Clock to leave the lane when he has reached 6.

Necro also got buffed so go Necro on Necro


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm going out of my way here to say I think Lycan needs to forego last hitting at early levels and just man up vs Clock. Playing too passively will kill you so I think you need to attack him a lot. You require 2 tangos pooled but I think its worth the investment to secure your farm later on.

Item build: Stout, 2 tango sets, 2 branch plus two 1 tango charge

I still have to try it though so I'm prepared to eat my words


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Guess that could work, especially if he doesn't get pooled and/or buys a Sents to block the pull camp.
Man, you don't got enough item slots for that. Either sack a Branch or a Tango, prolly the Branch.

When you go Necro, do you get a Deso/Armlet/Basher or BKB first? And how many times do you upgrade it before you go any of the aforementioned items?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Why not enough slots? 2 tango sets bought by you is 1 slot taken. 1+1+1+1 plus 2 pooled 1 tango charge is 6.

I always rush Nec 3 when I do get it after Vlads. I don't like to enter teamfights so I rarely BKB, I don't get Deso after Necro 3 because that's supposed to be the next option after Vlads. Cuirass is my go to most of the time but when I feel split pushy, I go Travels.

I still build Medal after Vlads though. Too good to pass up unless the supps are building 1.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Nvm I'm just being retarded, forgot that tangos stack. Prolly cause I usually never buy more than one set.

Ok. I usually go an Armlet after Vlads, but then it usually feels kinda late to start your Necro.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't use armlet on Lycan. I think I'm missed something out by not building that but with the new Armlet now, I'm never using it.

My usual Build up is Vlads>Boots>Necro(Treads if I need a bit more Oompf or Phase for Phasing), Necro 3 then Cuirass.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't know if it's that good with the new toggle tho. Got the idea from Bone7 so it must be good

I usually don't trust the safelane carry unless I know them so my usual these days build is: Vlads -> Threads -> Armlet -> BKB -> Heart (then abyssal if the games goes that long). The Medal is usually built between the Vlads and BKB if the game allows for an early Rosh.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I always trust the hard carry so when he fails, I can flame him along with the entire team to let him know that he sucks and that he shouldn't play carry if he doesn't know what he's doing. That way, less idiots playing carries


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2013)

so how good is a pushing Vlads Necro Brood now ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

You don't build Vlads on Brood, Basi is enough.

If you can farm Necro under 15 mins after Soul Ring Boots, sure go ahead and maul 1 lane of towers by 1 min if uncontested.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

New Broodshit looks kinda abusive.

She can literally go out of the map now and stand on those "mountains" down in right corner of map of on the Radiant side. No one is ever getting to her unless their name is Timber of Spectre.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2013)

but more armor and some constant leech is good for a cheapo price 

helps against ET aura too


meh, idk much about Brood


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Your spiders basically deal piss poor damage so the bonus from Vlads is piss poor. Aura is nice but could be gotten from Basi.

I've seen a Brood take down 2 towers starting from tier 2 and she didn't have Necro, only Orchid. Imagine the horror if she did build Necro.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

Lycan + Brood pushing duo

Howl and the Spiderlings does twice the damage while the Spiderites 3x the damage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Add a Visage to the mix and you basically get a Prophet-ish lineup without the Prophet ult stealing gold 

Flutter, you rep sealed?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

If only Visage had 20 familiars

He has been for a while I think.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bring back the old Visage with the imba Gravekeeper's Cloak, imba Familiar count and Imba Soul Assumption.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2013)

repsealed is the normal state of being for me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

You should be post count sealed, not rep sealed


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

When I started lurking, Flutter had less than 10k posts>_>



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bring back the old Visage with the imba Gravekeeper's Cloak, imba Familiar count and Imba Soul Assumption.



Cause Visage needs to be better than it already is


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 23, 2013)

That magic resistance nerf and that base armor nerf needs to be addressed by giving Visage buffs 

Let's start by giving him his old overpowered skill set back then


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2013)

lol so much Luna post patch

NNNNOOOOVA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2013)

aaaand Luna just beat Alliance too


NOOOOOOOVA


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2013)

s4 has been playing lots of invoker lately. I think he likes the hero post patch. I hope alliance will be able to bring the hero into the meta.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2013)

man, I get so much pleasure just playing axe 

especially this patch


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 23, 2013)

GG team liquid and thanks for the fun and exciting game. Alliance played a beautiful fan service match.

Loda on nerfed alch and jugg
Abd on lone druid 
S4 on invoker,Magnus,and night stalker
And akke on dat dazzle!

Also dat egm hook on invis furion was clutch.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 23, 2013)

This Death Prophet ulti is causing me so much pain...


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Ct_etqDN0[/YOUTUBE]

Dat KS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




also NaVi vs Empire game 2 = blink Pudge Dondi, XBOCT Rapier Medusa, Funnik on Nyx, Kuroky on BH


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 24, 2013)

Pile is apparently drafting a lot for Speed now.

Is this the NTH repeat where EE gets kicked in a couple of months time?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Pile is apparently drafting a lot for Speed now.
> 
> Is this the NTH repeat where EE gets kicked in a couple of months time?



We don't need another traitor 

Speed G[A]ming


*Spoiler*: __ 



I take full responsibility for losing the last game


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 24, 2013)

If that happens, EE will just join another team and we get another top tier western team.

#RoadtoT4



Edit: Fuck it. I'm going to bed.

It's like 05:30 over here. My sleeping patterns are God awful.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 24, 2013)

11:37 here so I'm 6 hours ahead of you.

Now I know when to log in so I can play with you


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2013)

fEEd gaming


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

The Mushi rape train has started rollin'.


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2013)

Mushi 20 minute Rampage. Beautiful.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol who gives a shit about mushi when alliance are going against navi after 3 hours. Can't wait for dat rivalry match. S4-sama give us vengeance please!


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2013)

DK one kill every minute. Loving this new version.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2013)

fuck, Luna is uber popular now

love it

NNOOOOOOOOOOVA




dat r[A]ts vs NaVi incoming though


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone up for a game after this?


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2013)

I can play this evening.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol who gives a shit about mushi when alliance are going against navi after 3 hours. Can't wait for dat rivalry match. S4-sama give us vengeance please!



Bitch, don't diss Mushi.

My fanboyism is offended.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

When is evening for youxD?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

Holy fuckin' shit.

Dat team fight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL fast push by VG


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2013)

After 3 hours.

Not even mad that DK got raped, my favorite hero was used perfectly.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bitch, don't diss Mushi.
> 
> My fanboyism is offended.



I'm not dissing him but seriously nothing today is as good as dat EL Classico.

S4 must make my day and pick invoker vs navi. He has been doing great with quas/wex voker. 

Oh and pls admiralbulldog lone druid as well.


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2013)

The fucks I give about Alliance vs Na'vi is enormous


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like DK's weakness are pushes 

They need to deal with that issue

@steve

I'm hoping Bulldog's entangle luck runs out 

But we know that won't happen


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Looks like DK's weakness are pushes
> 
> They need to deal with that issue
> 
> ...



Let's hope it never runs out


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Everytime its off cd, it roots someone.

I want [A] to build an RNG team:

PA
Ogre
LD
CK
Axe

Let's see how much luck they have


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

Bulldog is the only RNG lord on the team.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

We already have Akke 4x multicasting XBOCT to the face, Loda attempting to be a crit lord and s4 beating iceiceice in an Axe vs Axe match due to being a helicopter so its not just Bulldog.

EGM needs to step up for team RNG


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

Aren't those pretty isolated incidents? Or at least not more than average. 

I mean, Bulldog lands those stuns and roots every time.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, Akke goes Ogre occasionally and Loda picks PA time to time. s4's axe is the only isolated incident.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

That they pick those heroes doesn't make them RNG lords though.

Then again, I don't really watch Alliance games so I don't know the crit/multicast ratio to non-crits/multicasts.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

But they do get lucky with those heroes 

Nothing compares to what Merlini faced though. He will never forget the Crit Lord he met in MM.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

And I don't have good pics for fy to make him my set.

Guess I'll go with Lina


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll just stick with my current set until I finally reach that senior sized avy+sig.

Even tho that prolly won't happen until next year.


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2013)

Go with Pit Lord!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2013)

^Oh you...


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2013)

There is still something I dont understand. 10 heroes remain in DotA 1

that are not ported in 2. But they were not changed at all in this patch. Does this mean the game will be patched exclusively for DotA 2 now and the unreleased heroes will not be touched at all until they get transferred over?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Icefrog said himself in his qq that Dota will still be updated. I doubt he's touching them when TB already had his fair share of reworks along with Pit Lord and Phoenix.

He doesn't have enough data for Nerif, Auroth and Kaolin so he doesn't change them yet.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was just thinking the other day of the impact on the game when Techies gets ported. I think of that hero like Wisp in terms of what it does to how a match pans out. I just hope Ice Frog changes his third skill to either an escape mechanism or something that can help him team fight. I think Suicide is uneccessary.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd think otherwise. Techies already has a good str gain and 6 base armor. He's pretty tanky unlike other int heroes. Think Jak or Ogre. He also punishes aggression and heroes have to risk dying when ganking him or risk Techies escaping if they bother sweeping his mines.

Plus, Suicide fits him theme-wise 

EDIT:

Techies mid is nerfed, you can't rush flying courier and bottle first to stack mines before the match starts. He'd probably be relegated to a support, offlane or a dual mid.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 26, 2013)

First pick CM.

So stronk


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)

iG loses to LGD int?

WHAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol da fuck


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 26, 2013)

That's what I thought as well.

Seems like the frost theme heroes are strong in this patch


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)

^Lich gonna have your MAMA

Crystal Maiden will be swift as the wolves of Icewrack now


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 26, 2013)

Wtf is this 3x Midas? 2 of them CM and WR?

Edit:
That's the tankiest CM I've ever seen.

So fat.


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2013)

Sayuri.int


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2013)

dat            CM


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Oct 26, 2013)

#4 position CM


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2013)

Misery bought a 30+ minute Midas on CM before too even though they lost the game.

Catch up Midas they called it, CM got so strong with a small buff.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to the new era of the supports. Carries, YGSIU...


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel like a traitor, switching to the league of legends thread and abandoning this one.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 26, 2013)

am I the only one that is happy that lgd.int won? ig is my fav Chinese team but those underdogs deserve that win to be honest. let them get a taste of glory.


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2013)

Misery/Pajkatt deserve it, the others are like whatever.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> am I the only one that is happy that lgd.int won? ig is my fav Chinese team but those underdogs deserve that win to be honest. let them get a taste of glory.



You're not.

IG probably feels robbed of what should've been a couple of easy games and a chance of being equal to DK in the WPC standings


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2013)

Nah IG deserves this after Hao's tweet

Welcome back to reality son


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2013)

Did he say something racist?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2013)

Rios said:


> Did he say something racist?



Ignorant is how i'd put it

Pretty much joking about how Mushi and Ice are not Chinese, probably meant it as a joke but still not very cool.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Rios said:


> Did he say something racist?



Tweeted something about DK not being Chinese and all that shit and then he forgets that TI2 iG had a Malaysian in their team.

Talk about hypocritical

Hao is officially outcarried as Viper by Misery on Crystal Maiden


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2013)

Not only that but TI3 proved Chinese are playing third fiddle when it comes to DotA 2 instead of being on top.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2013)

Midas Doto


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2013)

carry Veno > carry CM


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks

Fuck, must spread again....

Strange that people start buying more Midases when Necronomicons are so buffed now. Perhaps, its due to the GPM increase but only IF knows.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 27, 2013)

The P-God returns!

With LongDD and kabu nonetheless!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 27, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about Chinese doto becoming Midas&Necro doto.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 27, 2013)

^You should've seen the days when 5 Necro strats were the thing.

Also, DeathBall Super Frontline Tank Necrolyte taking 5 ultimates to the face and still going forward.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2013)

Sydm and Long DD are both crap

Good luck Yaphets, you'll need it


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2013)

Now we need vigoss back.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2013)

Wishing for Yaphets + Zsmj and Fy in the future

Good players in average teams

Add Sylar to that as well, should have never left LGD


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

you all keep talking about pro players and I really have no idea who is what on what team other than na'vi xd. 


One of you give me a run-down of the pro players, like who is on what team ;~;


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> you all keep talking about pro players and I really have no idea who is what on what team other than na'vi xd.
> 
> 
> One of you give me a run-down of the pro players, like who is on what team ;~;



Well for Western teams it's Na'vi and Alliance who are incredibly popular, all of the players in those teams. 

We all like Speed gaming who Eternal Envy, Bone7 and Singsing play for. Eternal Envy pretty much formed Alliance but got booted because all the other players were from Europe sans Eternal Envy and because Loda wanted an all Swedish team. Singsing is just Singsing, one of the most entertaining players in all of Dota 2, known for his streaming where he pubstomps enemy teams with stupid item builds and trolls his team mates. 

In the Chinese scene there are plenty of players considered legendary from Dota 1 days and Yaphets is one of them, he pretty much mastered Shadow Fiend and was considered one of the best solo mids in the game but he never switched to Dota 2 because he was making plenty of money playing Dota 1. 

In Dota 1, Ice Frog gave "nicknames" to heroes according to the player who is considered best with those heroes and SF was given the nickname "Yaphets". Some others who were given honourary names were;

Merlini : Zeus
Tinker : X
Anti Mage: Burning
Vengeful Spirit : 820

If you're gona watch any Chinese games then don't miss DK or IG games.

A post about legends won't be complete without YajirobefromDC

#Hardwork #Dedication #Defensive skills


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 27, 2013)

You forgot to include MYM and SK Gaming.

Your Chinese bias is showing


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2013)

I skipped out on a lot but just trying to give him an overview of the current scene .Too many good players to list.

Hyper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUR9ySSfq8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Based Hustler 

Watched all three. That lumberjack tactic


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2013)

Daaamn that RStars vs DK game 2 was insane.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I skipped out on a lot but just trying to give him an overview of the current scene .Too many good players to list.
> 
> Hyper
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUR9ySSfq8s[/YOUTUBE]



the second one with the trees was the best


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 28, 2013)

so................................... does NF has his own doto channel?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm, saw a strange thing in a pub yesterday: Bane cast fiend's grip on Juggernaut while he was spinning and it actually stopped his movement (he was still spinning he just couldn't move). It happened to fast to see if Bane managed to land the spell before the spin cast animation was done, but it seemed like it should proc in Juggernaut's favour there. Unless Fiend's Grip is just special in some way I don't know about...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Fiends grip goes through magic immunity so there


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

My world is completely shattered....


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

wonder why this wasnt implemented


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

What are those skills?


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

hats, Portal cannon, some mail I guess, Half Life 3


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> wonder why this wasnt implemented



Lol that'd be a pretty cool courier


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Iceiceice Invoker vs HGT


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

> hats, Portal cannon, some mail I guess, Half Life 3



I was more wondering about the effects. That ulti icon looks almost like it could be a blackhole-like skill.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

Hell yea, fuck rat doto, fuck Nature's prophet!



> I was more wondering about the effects. That ulti icon looks almost like it could be a blackhole-like skill.



Gaben finally releases Half Life 3. The other players are stunned with awe and drawn into it.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

But HL3 is already in the works


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

This is a very old picture. The interface panel shows that.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Iceiceice Invoker vs HGT



Wut?

Is DK playing?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Chinese casters and whatnot

Took the info from reddit, though


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

Nexon Sponsorship League bringing k-pop to Doto fans everywhere

Korean doto man, Pudge and Riki in one game...Looks like the lineup in my pubs


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

For those who need the links for DK vs HGT, icecube Invoker included


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy shit the interviewer girl pulling out dem English skills.

Edit:
I'm actually serious, she interviewed Bulba.

Ty Hyperion.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

About dem Koreans, Naisu; You have links? I want them unless its twitch because twitch sucks for me.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hm, I only watched a little bit of one Korean game that Tobi casted maybe about a week ago. Couldn't glean much from it, but having watched a really bad game from some western teams just before I couldn't knock them. The picks were predictably unusual, but I think that's what a lot of people expected from Korea as in new strats or something. The one Tusk player had a rough time with Ice Shards...


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope

The semis are currently on going so I'm pretty sure there are no VODS out yet from todays NSL. Unless you want some Vods from last week.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll just wait for them then


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

I just can't seem to win even if i'm doing well

/sigh


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess I actually can see some improvement on the play in NSL.

A couple of weeks ago I saw a Warlock with refresher who popped his ult twice attempting to to base race...Which of course prompted the enemy team to TP 3-4 back and team wipe them.



Hustler said:


> I just can't seem to win even if i'm doing well
> 
> /sigh



Solo queue?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Australian server is not as large as other servers so solo queuing takes like 10 minutes to find a game


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

And I thought the 5-7m wait time when I was only queuing for Single Draft was long

Btw, I like how you can see who's in a stack at the end of game nowadays. Nice change imho.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Didn't play today, that abandoned game as Necro put me in low prio. Only 2 people working on Aus Servers, Leo so that explains part of the slow queue.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hm, I think I have an option set for no stacks when I'm MM'ing, do you get a faster time if you have that setting?



			
				Hustler said:
			
		

> Australian server is not as large as other servers so solo queuing takes like 10 minutes to find a game


That's surprising. The South African server gets games in at least 3-4 minutes.

At the moment I'm just picking Tinker all the time since I got flamed in one game. Some wins and some losses, but I see people get on you pretty hard with that hero.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you'd want solo queue only, I think it'd be slower since you're reducing potential people that can play with you, stack or not, imo.

I should start practicing drafting so I'll play Captain's Draft tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Hm, I think I have an option set for no stacks when I'm MM'ing, do you get a faster time if you have that setting?



Shouldn't it be the other way around since you're limiting yourself to a smaller player pool?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, sorry I didn't phrase that properly. I was asking if, in your experience of allowing stacks in queuing, you get a faster time than if you don't? I don't play against stacks so I don't know.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah you definitely should get faster time, lot of people stack.

So Ember Spirit is coming soon? this guy has more clicking than Tinker


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

What Leo said.

I usually get somewhere between 30s-2m waiting time.
Then again I play on EU which probably is one of the largest servers.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ember together with Kaolin, I feel.

Kaolin's got more clicking than Ember


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh true, I only played Kaolin once when he was released. Had no idea how to play him so I was just throwing rocks at my friends lol.

Ember though..


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

So looking forward to Kaolin. 

Looks like such a fun hero.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Kaolin is the first hero with an innate ability:.. An ability to summon rocks. 

His rock throw is so sensitive to angles, its terribly difficult to aim


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Well he's not an easy hero


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Why would he need to summon rocks anyway, there's plenty of rocks in the world of Dota >.<


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

Can those Rocks block stuff?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

They won't block, they'll just lie there indefinitely until they reach the maximum amount of rocks.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope

He comes with a free forcestaff which does damage


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

^Its annoying though because his roll is channeling and he's not invulnerable while being a freaking BOULDER.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Icefrog will fix him once he gets released in Dota 2


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Released with Ember in conjunction of Storm Spirit Remodel for a Trio of Spirits

Can't wait


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure if he ever is gonna get released at this rate tbh.

Wheres Legion Commander Icefraud?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't blame Icey, blame Volvo for having one of the fewest number of people working on a game with a massive player base worldwide.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

>>>Watched Doa casting Dota 2 game video


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

It's easier to blame Icefraud. 

Latahs, gonna play some Doto.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MDYQdwQhVg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMoMz4V-P9U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beAaM8vGvtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Found your interview, Naisu

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=082OfLipbtA[/youtube]

This is awkward as fuck


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

I should perhaps take back what I'm said since I'm on the other side of the spectrum>_>

EGM must the like the worst person to interview in eSports other than Scarlett

Would you rather be bitch?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nah, don't take it back because I'll be busy learning Korean sometime later. For a job. In Korea 

Don't call me bitch, bitch


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

Asians have funny sounding languages.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> Thais have funny sounding languages.



Fix'd for accuracy


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 29, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nah, don't take it back because I'll be busy learning Korean sometime later. For a job. In Korea
> 
> Don't call me bitch, bitch



Lel, most of my family in the Philippines have started working in other countries as well.
It's almost like they don't want to work in the Philippines or something

I call them as I see them



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Fix'd for accuracy



Word.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 29, 2013)

Egm visage build 4x midas. SEA dota please step it up you are getting owned by eu at your own thing.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

Pinoy DotA needs to step up their Midas game. Even the Chinese are catching up.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll predict Shadowblade QoP for Pinoys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjEtXHHL35Y[/youtube]

I don't care Merlini. Guys, carry me lots


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hm, Bulba neglected to tell her he is single...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2013)

He left her for Singsing


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Singsing prefers 1437 though


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

oh shit DK vs LGD incoming


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Add another abandon, low prio incoming.

Fucking piece of shit cafe


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Could not connect to Steam network



Could not connect, my ass


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2013)

OMFG ICE INVOKER!!!


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

If they keep picking that badly I cant see them being the dominant force again.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, give Burning a solid carry or it's GG

Those Mirana picks are obviously not working out for him


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

LGD too cocky, left Burning alone. You dont do that.

Mushi has been demoted, iceiceice new solo mid


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 30, 2013)

He is the best 1v1 player in the world after all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know why we never see Mushi QOP or TA anymore, these heroes didn't get buffed or nerfed and strong laners to boot.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

QoP got nerfed.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2013)

She did? Oh it's just shadow strike lol, pros don't level it more than twice anyway


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think with QoP its become the classic case of other heroes doing what she does only better. I guess she's a good defensive mid now if you just want to hold the lane. I think she'd be cool to just get the rotating supports to waste time trying to kill her and giving other lanes space as a result. I dunno about you guys but I don't really see QoP's stomping in pubs. NS's don't look as scary as I thought either. Most I've fought against so far don't even use the night that effectively. Me on my shitty Tinker can just hang out in the mid lane at night. Maybe people need to build him differently or something...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2013)

Because most pubbers don't even play QOP properly and i'd hardly call her a defensive mid. If anything she seems the most aggressive mid in terms of ganking and diving. 

Out of the all the pros, Ferrari plays her perfectly. His positioning and everything is just amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuRZrEpfoiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Because most pubbers don't even play QOP properly and i'd hardly call her a defensive mid. If anything she seems the most aggressive mid in terms of ganking and diving.


In the early game yeah, but right now she seems to fall off too hard, even in the mid game. If you're snowballing so hard that she'd have items like sheepstick I'm guessing most captains would prefer to have other heroes in that situation. I played a game recently where we had a decent QoP that started well and was then effectively destroyed by Nature's Prophet which she couldn't tank and couldn't get away from since he had Orchid. She doesn't seem like the general all rounder like she was, that's why I think she'd be better for defensive purposes, not in terms of how she'd be played in terms of seeking ganks, but in getting supports to waste time on you and stopping significant incursions into mid lane.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you guys know of a good PC with decent specs for Dota 2? Tired of getting abandon after abandon after abandon because of shitty cafes.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't you just build one? I think that's generally cheaper.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess so. Well, time to save some monies.

Who won in LGD vs DK?

EDIT: Nvm, joinDota finally loaded and I see a tie.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Do you guys know of a good PC with decent specs for Dota 2? Tired of getting abandon after abandon after abandon because of shitty cafes.



Dude you play the game in caf?s? You really like this game man(can't blame you)

Dude any laptop with Intel HD 4000 should work but that's minimum. My 13 year old brother plays on a 5 year old Laptop and doesn't abandon he actually won us many games with his bloodseeker. He is like admiral bulldog on that hero actually.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 30, 2013)

We don't compliment Bloodseeker, Bara, Drow, Sniper and Huskar players. They should not be encouraged.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2013)

PA, PL and Riki too.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 30, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> We don't compliment Bloodseeker, Bara, Drow, Sniper and Huskar players. They should not be encouraged.



I dont complement him actually he just likes the hero. To be honest I'm not impressed by how he plays the hero but by how he find the farm he wants and still be there for team fights.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Remove Bara and PA there, the former is nerfed and the latter is hard to win with.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> PA, PL and Riki too.



<PL picker and proud of it


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2013)

Report Naisuhime


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> <PL picker and proud of it



Shit, I still have to spread


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2013)

Are you negging him?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Rep actually. It takes skill to get PL farmed now because Tranquils is shit on him


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2013)

Sylar to Vici gaming

My Fy + Sylar wishes are coming true, now if they could get Yaphets and Zsmj into that team 

Meracle is gona be replacing Sylar in RS, I always thought he was too good for SEA scene. Best Naga in Dota, carry Naga that is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2013)

iG   burden


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2013)

Chinese scene is such a mess, dunno what this shuffle will change


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Sylar needed good players around him and Fy needs a proper carry, this guy pretty much carries VG as a support.

I can see this working out very well


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 31, 2013)

Sylar feels like a ping pong ball

That guy has just been going back and forth between teams since TI3.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Rep actually. It takes skill to get PL farmed now because Tranquils is shit on him



Neg me plz, it's about time I get at least one.

Don't think it's that bad actually. PL isn't a bad laning hero and I don't think jungling should be that hard even without tranqs.

That said I haven't played him post patch.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2013)

He is like a ping pong ball and the funny thing is, he's probably the most consistent and top 3 carry in China


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 31, 2013)

Poor guy


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2013)

Still not as bad as what happened to Chuan


----------



## tgre (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there like any site that gives a crash course on how to play this game?

I played one match where I bought all these branches thingo

and then I told everyone to fuck off because I was building a farm

everyone raged and made death threats against my mother

we lost the game btw


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Is there like any site that gives a crash course on how to play this game?
> 
> I played one match where I bought all these branches thingo
> 
> ...



Get Cara to teach you or

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzYNyDF_nDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (Oct 31, 2013)

YUSS

cheers mate


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 31, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Is there like any site that gives a crash course on how to play this game?
> 
> I played one match where I bought all these branches thingo
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 








Well on your way to MLG already. Trust me, Branches best item.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Neg me plz, it's about time I get at least one.







Naisutime said:


> Don't think it's that bad actually. PL isn't a bad laning hero and I don't think jungling should be that hard even without tranqs.
> 
> That said I haven't played him post patch.



Played him yesterday. Went Midas first to gauge how the item fits him. Team was destroyed heavily early on and they didn't want to turtle so I wasn't able to carry them.

Granted that was low prio with a Leshrac taking my last hits but still.

Match in question:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

LC and Ember with Axe in game.


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2013)

So many terms

and here I am pretending to be a lumberjack, using my tangos to deforest the map

I feel so pointless


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Burden of knowledge.

Get Quelling Blade, be an illegal logger.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2013)

Or just pick Timbersaw, he hates trees

Lol Singsing


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2013)

One question: are ALL of the items viable in this game?

There are so fucking many- and I understand that you can have any number of item combos to help your character build

I recently played a game with bots and had fun with this one dude who looks like Dr. Manhattan and creates black holes as his ultimate (forgot his name)

had a lot of fun playing however I didn't feel like I did much at all

I was like lvl 14 while the rest of my team was like lvl 18-20

I didn't die as much and I tried to keep my distance and play a little smarter

here are things that I think I'm struggling with:

- I'm moving around alot (clicking until I get carpal tunnel syndrome) but should I be manually clicking to last hit on creeps or is there an auto-attack/stop buttons that I should be utlizing?
- I have no idea when to push and retreat
- I don't think I'm utilizing my items' active abilities at all, I heard a blink dagger was almost crucial on alot of builds but I blinked like once or twice in dead areas. How am I supposed to properly utilize some of these items (a quick rundown on MUST HAVE items for certain builds would be ideal- but not necessary)
- Should I be experimenting with a whole bunch of heroes or stick to a few that I feel comfortable with?
- How should I be levelling up? I'm actively clicking a whole lot and not really utilizing my hotkeys alot (I'm an fps gamer 4lyf) and I see alot of vids where a bunch of dudes just auto-level up different attributes without giving it a second thought. Am I supposed to be levelling up randomly or should I be following a sequence depending on my hero?

I have more questions but I feel like these should be answered first.

I can't begin to re-iterate- I am a complete nub at this and I've literally logged like less than 10 hours.

Now counter that with my 2500+ hours logged into cs 1.6 and that's a whole other story.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

There's a very good guide for beginners at dota at purgegamers.com however I can't get the website to load. I read it when I began dota 2.

Let's see.

1. Stay in the lane early game unless you are jungling but I'll touch on that later. Staying in the lane will definitely earn you xp from killing creeps. Last hit the creeps by clicking, yes, but do not randomly autoattack the creeps. This will push your lane, making you way more vulnerable to ganks (enemy in another lane comes down to your lane and makes it a 3v2 or 4v2). Being underleveled usually means you are spending too much time roaming around, not staying in the lane or ganking. 

2. Retreat when your lane naturally pushed to the enemy tower and you feel a lot of enemies are coming to gank you. Push when you want to take your enemy's tower, usually later in the game. Push after a successful gank, take their tower after a successful gank. Gank when one of your other lanes are being pushed toward your own tower and your allies are stuggling. Usually only gank when you are in mid or top lane.

3. Items. Dota 2 is not kind to new players with items, there are a lot of activation items and it makes the game a lot more complicated. Look up guides to your favorite heroes, see what items are good. I get mine at dotafire.com. Oh, stick to a few heroes in the beginning, but make sure you know what almost every character does. Start with the limited hero pool.

I think that answers your questions. Good luck! It takes a while to get used to.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Every item is a viable item.

You played Enigma, one of the strongest initiators. To answer your Blink dagger question, it is crucial to Enigma since his main purpose is to disable the enemies with his ultimate, Black Hole. The combo is to use Blink on enemies and immediately cast Black Hole while your team deals the damage to kill them off.

To add to Sasume's reply:
Auto attacking is fine when pushing but manually clicking on the creeps is necessary to get gold. The former is when you're looking to take towers/barracks/etc, the latter is usually for laning and farming.

Push when:
1. You're in the advantage and want to get ahead more
2. You're lineup is good early on but tapers off late game
3. You are pushing another lane so that the enemy will be busy to defend against it and buy time for your allies aka ratdota
4. You want to kill Roshan without disturbance so the lane is pushed in your favor and the enemy has to react on the push rather than the Roshan

Read Enigma part for first sentence. The second part is too long to answer so you can just ask for a certain hero or a hero build and I'll answer.

Experimentation works fine because you'll learn mechanics quicker but if you want to master a hero, you should repeatedly play that hero.

Picking the correct skills are necessary. Level up skills that are relevant to the current situation for a beginner. You can plan ahead on what skills to choose when you learn some advanced stuff.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 1, 2013)

I wanna be helpful too:33



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> - I'm moving around alot (clicking until I get carpal tunnel syndrome) but should I be manually clicking to last hit on creeps or is there an auto-attack/stop buttons that I should be utlizing?



Moving around is good.

I think there is some attack-animation cancel thing you can use to last hit easier, but I've never really used it.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> - I have no idea when to push and retreat



You'll get this stuff through experience. I feel I should add about to what Hyperion wrote about this though.
This is kind of where a lot of Ultimates comes in, you don't want to push into towers or high ground if there are Enigmas, Magnuses, (Nagas) or Tidehunters with Blink Daggers and Ults up. On the other hand, if the large Ults are down, it can even be possible to win fights even if its a 4v5.

I good time to retreat is generally when your team is starting to get low and the other team is relatively healthy. Of course it depends on which skills that are used, but you don't need to worry about that.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> - I don't think I'm utilizing my items' active abilities at all, I heard a blink dagger was almost crucial on alot of builds but I blinked like once or twice in dead areas. How am I supposed to properly utilize some of these items (a quick rundown on MUST HAVE items for certain builds would be ideal- but not necessary)





Pretty decent site if when you don't have the time to visit Dotafire.

I don't think a quick rundown is possible (after all it's going to be anything, but quick), but if you have some free time you could try watching some pro Dota2 streams on twitch and you'll generally get a feel for how you're supposed to utilize items like for example Blink Dagger.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> - Should I be experimenting with a whole bunch of heroes or stick to a few that I feel comfortable with?



I think experimenting with a whole bunch of different heroes is a good idea for now. You can play a game mode called _Single Draft_ where everyone gets the choice between one int/agi/str hero each. That way you can avoid the pub stomper heroes in the lower brackets and still practice different heroes.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> - How should I be levelling up? I'm actively clicking a whole lot and not really utilizing my hotkeys alot (I'm an fps gamer 4lyf) and I see alot of vids where a bunch of dudes just auto-level up different attributes without giving it a second thought. Am I supposed to be levelling up randomly or should I be following a sequence depending on my hero?





Now that I think about, this prolly wasn't all that helpful


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2013)

Meanhime: Teach him how to Meepo


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

To add on a few bit:

There are skills that have more priority than others in terms of levelling. For example:

Leshrac has a 2 second stun at all levels. Windrunner has a stun that increases in duration. Leshrac can put more points in other skills than the stun because the duration of the stun will not increase. Windrunner has to allocate her points evenly between her stun and her other abilities in order to be useful.

Just ask us for help if you're having trouble


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Meanhime: Teach him how to Meepo



Don't got the Michael skills for Meepo

Which reminds, if _tGre teh Disleksik_ ever gets, Lone Druid, Meepo, Visage, Invoker or Chen on Single Draft, I'd just recommend picking something else.

Edit: Why am I demoted from Naisuhime to Meanhime?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just let him play those heroes, don't baby him just because he's new.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 1, 2013)

Getting those heroes is basically gonna end up in verbal abuse from the Russians he's bound to be playing with unless he's Admiral Bulldog and Notail fused into one being.

If he's manly as fuck and has thicker skin than a Rhino, then by all means play those heroes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

But what if he came from Starcraft?



You mentioned Russians. Is he from EU?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> But what if he came from Starcraft?
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned Russians. Is he from EU?



He has over 1k hours of CS so I doubt it.

On the other hand, I came from Starcraft and my micro is still shit

Russians signs up everywhere. No server is safe.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought CS GO players come from NA and UK?

How many hours of SC did you play?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 1, 2013)

No idea.

Around 200-400 games on the 1v1 ladder I think. Dunno how many hours that is.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 1, 2013)

> Getting those heroes is basically gonna end up in verbal abuse from the Russians he's bound to be playing with unless he's Admiral Bulldog and Notail fused into one being.
> 
> If he's manly as fuck and has thicker skin than a Rhino, then by all means play those heroes.



With the kind of questions he is asking he is better off logging a lot of hours in bot games. Easy level to practice farming, hard to practice ganking, unfair to feel comfortable against hero skills and how to move in fights.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 1, 2013)

When I played dota 2 for the first time I actually played invoker. Helped me enjoy the game a lot more. I don't think I'd stick around to this game if I played riki or drow ranger for the first time.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

DK 2-0ed iG. Looks like DK is rotating iceiceice to mid more often now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Diretide plague spreading to the Volvo sub reddit. The real Volvo.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 1, 2013)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give DIRETIDE


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

Damnit no diretide

wtf volvo


----------



## Rios (Nov 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DK 2-0ed iG. Looks like DK is rotating iceiceice to mid more often now.



well that was awkward
after a painful game 1 they were handling them 4v5 in game 2


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2013)

Cheers for all of the advice guys!

Also im australian lol. I probably have incredibly thick skin and cs was my life at one stage. Was pretty close to going overseas to represent australia (as team immunity) at the wcg a few years ago. Then rl kicked in and I probably figured I should keep cs on the backburner for a little while.

Only recently making the transition into dota2

Cheers for the links! Gonna check out dotafire and dotaalttab


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> well that was awkward
> after a painful game 1 they were handling them 4v5 in game 2



They salvaged the situation of Medusa laning against 3 people and went ahead to shut down Pugna while Mushi controls the mid lane so they can 4 protect 1 later

Props to DK for adapting

@tGre

Play with Hustler, he's from Aus too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

LD's pun was hilarious



> Dai says Die


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Jesus Christ


----------



## abc123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jesus Christ


It's just sad to know there are so many immature retards playing this game.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 2, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> With the kind of questions he is asking he is better off logging a lot of hours in bot games. Easy level to practice farming, hard to practice ganking, unfair to feel comfortable against hero skills and how to move in fights.



Except for the first couple of games he'll prolly end up being matched with people on a similar MMR anyway so he might as well jump into it and get dem items ASAP



Rothwell said:


> It's just sad to know there are so many immature retards playing this game.



>Reads Joindota
>Loses faith in humanity

>Reads 
>Faith in Humanity restored 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> It's just sad to know there are so many immature retards playing this game.



They hated it last year. Now they want it back. Hypocrites


----------



## Rios (Nov 2, 2013)

At least LoL has a similar user score......and way lower reviewer score


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 2, 2013)

Any of you guys know how to remove that awful:
Doesn't want a Custom Title
Special Jounin

It's kinda starting to annoy me.

Also, I listened to some of the Korean voice acting to some LoL characters. Makes me wonder what some of the Dota2's voices are going to sounds like
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCiJJMssg5A[/YOUTUBE]

Caution, use headset.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> They hated it last year. Now they want it back. Hypocrites



the rage train of hype has no brakes

also inst about the event itself, its the tons of bugfixes and The remaining heroes that they promised but now its all about hats, even the 6.79 patch had nothing

we know already that Legion is 100% complete but why they didn't released her yet?

also LAWL!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 2, 2013)

well dota is big on sweden


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jesus Christ



Good lord. It's like walking into a daycare, children screaming all over the place.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Diretide crisis has reached Forbes.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't give two shits about Diretide.

I had some sympathy for those who wanted it before, but people are just acting like a bunch of spoiled brats.


----------



## Rios (Nov 2, 2013)

Nobody can accuse gamers of being smart. Thats just a drop in the sea.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

If Gaben said No like in this gif, this shit would've been solved without any hitch.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT-sSDOMmvM[/youtube]

Good times. Used to do this with Centaur and Troll too.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Nah, there would have been the same bitching, only on a later date. Expect people to spam Legion Commander PLS instead of what we have now.

The customers are never satisfied, hilariously enough thats even more true for free games.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Free game is a ded gmea, Rios


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Pub Spirit Breaker definitely made it one for some time. Things got better after the patch though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, now we're blessed with Bloodseeker's horse shit.

What do you guys think of Slark's ulti in play so far. I only played against a Slark once since the patch and it was fucking irritating but granted we didn't have anything in our team with aoe stuns. Is it balanced so far?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2013)

Rather annoying ulti, put so much effort to catch the fucker and bring him to low hp only for him to ulti, run away and come back with full hp.

Its his move speed that makes it imba. Heroes like Skeleton King and Abbadon you can chase down but you can't catch Slark.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Played with the new Slark a few times. I have to say he's weaker now as I can just reliably time when will he use his ult next. Plus, the 4 second duration really kills him if he's going up against Ghost Scepters.

You can't kill him with simple AoE if he ults though, its just nigh impossible.


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys, don't usually post on this forum, but I stumbled on this thread. I read some of your comments and you seem like nice people. 

Have been playing dota since roughly 2006 (old timer) and stopped 2010. I returned playing regularly this year. Last 3 months I'm playing a lot of dota and started watching the competitive scene. I'll probably post here more now that I have found this thread.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

No more solo q for me. I know stacks are bad but playing with bad people is even worse.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

@Hamooz
Welcome. By any chance, do you have a playdota account?

@Rios
Play AR, SD and Least Picked. Chances of getting matched with idiots are low.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 3, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> Hey guys, don't usually post on this forum, but I stumbled on this thread. I read some of your comments and you seem like nice people.
> 
> Have been playing dota since roughly 2006 (old timer) and stopped 2010. I returned playing regularly this year. Last 3 months I'm playing a lot of dota and started watching the competitive scene. I'll probably post here more now that I have found this thread.



Welcome m8.

Old timer indeed. Which servers are you playing on?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> What do you guys think of Slark's ulti in play so far. I only played against a Slark once since the patch and it was fucking irritating but granted we didn't have anything in our team with aoe stuns. Is it balanced so far?



I think it's a bit worse. 

That could nail him before was pretty much sents and gem if you were good at popping Dark Pact. It's pretty ok for tower diving, but he feels kinda weaker in actual fights now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

I am playing on SD now. Pinged for gank but nobody gave a shit.


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 3, 2013)

@Hyperion1O1 
Thanks. No I don't have an account there. I visit playdota sometimes, but didn't like the community that much. 
It felt most of them were trying to dick measure or something. That's why I opted to post here.

@Naisutime
I play at EU servers, same as you I guess from your location.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

@Rios
Hmmm. Pick Pudge and snowball out of control next game. Unless you're playing Pudge now.

@Hamooz
Yep, PD is composed of "pro" idiots who join the popular bandwagon every week. If you oppose them one tiny bit, they'll be on your asses in a second. Everyone is nicer here

Except me. 

I'm kidding. I'm very nice. Or am I?


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Fuck Pudge. I dont play that hero. Guess I'll only play AR from now on, no point picking anything.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Why hate Pudge? Being a good hooker is fun!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 3, 2013)

Hyperion, our resident bad boy



Hamooz said:


> @Naisutime
> I play at EU servers, same as you I guess from your location.



So naisu, where are you from?


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Rolling 9 carries in AR, so fun  (not really)



EDIT: Didnt even realize fucking Rubick made EB.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sheesh, if my neighbour wants to name his wifi Na'Vi, at least he should make the password less obvious (guessed it on the 2nd try)


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

How the fuck do you avoid Medusa's ulti? I know you need to turn around but that thing lasts for 10 seconds at least.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

It has an uptime of 9 seconds at maximum and 5 seconds at minimum. The best thing you can do is to immediately let yourself be stoned because one way or the other, you're going to be standing still unless you're Lycan.

The other solution would be to run and then come back when it wears out.

Alternatively, you can just use Omniknight's Guardian Angel.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

I also learned that Linkens deflects finger of death. 3 Linkens vs Lion is too brutal


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Being hammered by a Medusa who doesnt disable Split Shot when targeting one guy sure sucks.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

5 Linkens+Medusa strat new meta. Put all Linkens buffs on her; never worry about Medusa dying 

You just learned that Linkens blocks Finger? Sounds like a lot of wasted ultis


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Just one. I feel like going afk. Getting absolutely destroyed 4v5. Enemy Dark Seer never left the lane and never joined a fight for 20 minutes. I feel bad, I feel like I am wasting my time with this game.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Think about how much superior the games in DotA 1 were. Specifically made platforms, where you know the people you play with have some skill. This matchmaking is simply atrocious.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, one of the best things in Dota 2 right now is the Local Network Lobby. Arrange a match with people you know so you don't have to worry about getting matched with idiots.

But I agree, even Garena had better matches than this.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

As of now I cant recommend DotA 2 to anyone. Its just this little aspect thats super bad and will ruin the fun for every solo player.

I am tempted to troll Valve now not because of Diretide but because of this shitty matchmaking


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2013)

one of the few things I really love about dota 2 is the organized replay features (any character/hero/skill level/match, LoL has no replay feature as far as im concerned other than the 5 random ranked games you can watch in the home screen




also 400th post


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 3, 2013)

LoL has no replay? How do you know your mistakes then?

Glad I played Dota


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 3, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> So naisu, where are you from?



Lebanon, best server for us is EU.

Add me if you want. Steam name is: hamzeh_93 (My avatar is a girl in bikini )


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 3, 2013)

Meh, stuck in an insurmountable position today. Playing Tinker when the enemy has farmed Spectre is ass. Everytime she Haunts I almost die unless I'm in the fountain. 

On a hilarious note though, had a team mate playing Doom who during chases somehow manages to keep Dooming creeps. The creeps had it rough today.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2013)

Got my revenge with some Radiance + travels Undying action. It felt good.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 3, 2013)

I was going to say lol Sing^2 midget, then I found out that Sing^2 is as tall (small) as me.



I'm so gonna watch this tomorrow


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm playing a lot with shadow shaman, really a difference maker (specially on pubs where every game is 5v5 after 15 min ). 

Putting those snakes in a middle of a fight  messes with the other team a lot, and his pushing abilities are so strong. Today I solo killed skeleton king at 20 min mark twice (his ultimate). 

Him and windrunner are my most played heroes these couple of days.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2013)

Waifurunner             :33


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> Lebanon, best server for us is EU.
> 
> Add me if you want. Steam name is: hamzeh_93 (My avatar is a girl in bikini )



I'm from Lebanon as well and somehow addicted to this game. Internet here doesn't help though.


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm from Lebanon as well and somehow addicted to this game. Internet here doesn't help though.



Yeah tell me about it. 

I'm living in uni dorms where the Internet doesn't allow online gaming. But there's an Internet cafe near me with awesome Internet connection. So it's all good


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> Yeah tell me about it.
> 
> I'm living in uni dorms where the Internet doesn't allow online gaming. But there's an Internet cafe near me with awesome Internet connection. So it's all good



Better than me I suppose. Anyway man good luck and have fun. Great game once you get some levels and you start playing with people who know how to play the game.


----------



## tgre (Nov 3, 2013)

I need a better pc

my laptop is ancient as shit and can't run it at all above like 20fps (yes, its that bad)

It's terrible.

I'm even playing with the razer game booster

any tips on increasing fps? (I'm playing on lowest res)

I got an ASUS ul80jt laptop

i3 dualcore
hybrid graphics (integrated HD/nVIDIA GeForce 310m)

yeah

its shit.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

daaaaaamn this Sylar


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Sylar and Fy = Easy win

Called it


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Its weird how he wasnt taken by a big team sooner.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

I think LGD would have asked for plenty of money for his contract so the only option was to trade him with Xiaotuji from Rising Stars who is probably the most promising carry out of the young ones. 

But yes good to see Sylar back in form

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZKsla7Nj-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 4, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I need a better pc
> 
> my laptop is ancient as shit and can't run it at all above like 20fps (yes, its that bad)
> 
> ...



Dude honestly the only thing you can do is getting a better PC/laptop.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> daaaaaamn this Sylar





Hustler said:


> Sylar and Fy = Easy win
> 
> Called it



I'm not even mad when DK lost


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Seriously Fy is beastly. He ended up with 12-0-10 on a 4th position Mirana  .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5nkVvEZGcw[/youtube]

BLINKA DAGGA, BATAL FUWEE FO FWEE

Oh Wodota


----------



## abc123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5nkVvEZGcw[/youtube]
> 
> BLINKA DAGGA, BATAL FUWEE FO FWEE
> 
> Oh Wodota


 I remember that vol.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

I miss Wodota, really some good plays.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 4, 2013)

Sing is not a hooker


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Seriously I LOVE this Korean tournament. Dem team shirts, Singsing with makeup, Eternal Envy being pulled down by the technician girl, crowd with Kappa signs .


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 4, 2013)

What the actual fuck, that's how I die in CP...One should think pros would avoid that.



Hustler said:


> Seriously I LOVE this Korean tournament. Dem team shirts, Singsing with makeup, Eternal Envy being pulled down by the technician girl, crowd with Kappa signs .



It's pretty amusing. Only thing I don't like is the subscriber only twitch chat.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nexon Tournament, best Tournament.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

how the hell do you miss a chrono AFTER its buff


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

The youtube link has chat. Check it out 

@Rios

EE-sama gives mercy


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Who the fuck made these shirts? They aren't appropriate for EE-sama!!!


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

the badass crew


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Pieliedie doesn't want any part of it, Sing is loving it bit too much


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

EE-sama has shown too much mercy


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Getting whooped by dignitas with a standin.

Road to TI4 indeed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

To be fair, they didn't prepare for the coming WinteR.



And wtf is Mski Jay doing in the support position


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Aui for carry!


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yea, another game where EE was an awful carry? No way


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Aui for president, I mean carry

Waiting for the interview in youtube


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 4, 2013)

Uh, there was pretty much no way EE was going to have a large impact after he and Aui got killed before the game even started. Walking into the lanes with an exp disadvantage prolly means that the best you can do is break even, but yeah it was awful positioning...That's how I die when I play carry in Captains Mode...

Speed needs to change the colour of their uniforms into black or something. Sing is pretty much the only one on the team who can rock that white t-shirt.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

aaah watching how the trolls and fanboys are duking it out every time Speed loses is hilarious


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hate to say it, but those t-shirts make them look like a group of mentally handicapped kids on a field trip...


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 4, 2013)

Joindota is like TL.net centered around another game, only 10 times dumber with 10 times worse moderation.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats why reading it every once in awhile is such a glorious adventure. 


What kind of a guy this EE has to be to invoke such feelings........or is it just a case of liking him for the sake of liking him,  just to have a reason to argue with the trolls


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Laughed my ass off on those shirts. Dat #productionvalue

Have to admit that singsong looks good.

Eternalenvy honestly wasn't that bad. It's just that the game didn't go well for them from the beginning.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 4, 2013)

> What kind of a guy this EE has to be to invoke such feelings........or is it just a case of liking him for the sake of liking him, just to have a reason to argue with the trolls



There is absolutely nothing remarkable about him. Just like the user Code is on this forum, or the MLP movement is, their only function is to annoy normal people, and thus they became popular.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> What kind of a guy this EE has to be to invoke such feelings........or is it just a case of liking him for the sake of liking him,  just to have a reason to argue with the trolls



Comes from HoN = Trash.

Then he and NTH won DH and people accused him of becoming cocky after that. Then there was the whole kicked from NTH and then NTH went on to becoming even more successful. So the conclusion was that EE = trash.

He's also Asian, most importantly is a weeaboo and doesn't speak clearly + his at times abrasive behavior on stream = trash.

Lastly, he made another team which is kinda getting successful and his fans calls him God, EE-Sama and says that he has mercy when Speed loses. Which a lot of people get their panties in a twist over.

So EE basically has more panboys and haters than ever.

It's kinda funny actually.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Sounds like a typical asian guy to me(no offense, just going by the stereotype )


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Eternal Envy is a colourful character and face it, colourful characters always get popular in Dota. Sing, Dendi, Chuan, Eternal Envy etc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2013)

FNATIC FOREVER


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

More obnoxious than anything else really.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Eternal Envy is a colourful character and face it, colourful characters always get popular in Dota. Sing, Dendi, Chuan, Eternal Envy etc.



wow I just realized you left out the man we are all here for


*Spoiler*: __ 



iceiceice


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yup the most colourful of them all.

Watching DK games are nerve wrecking nowadays, they even struggle against Rattle Snake. Burning needs to go back to his old style and just farm, obviously his involvement in early game fights is not contributing much.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

Carries have become supports and supports have become carries(lol Envy). I dont think changing how you carry would be that hard.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm, DK should strengthen their play. Getting Mushi to a bad start will almost assuredly lose them the game.


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2013)

Or just make 4 clones of iceiceice, keep them in the basement, secretly replace team members when they are underperforming. Voila!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 5, 2013)

lol, I didn't even realize how horrific this Invoker and Bloodseeker lineup is. Sunstrikes all day...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

B-God following EE-sama


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Btw, are there any sites for Dota 2 hero gifs? Like the ones where the in-game portraits are animated?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> B-God following EE-sama



Burning established who's higher in the God hierarchy



Rios said:


> Sounds like a typical asian guy to me(no offense, just going by the stereotype )



Yup.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

The only ones who can match EE-sama now are iceiceice and SingSing and I don't even know if they can reach him


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NFDAb0ODQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2013)

Nobody is matching vigoss tbh.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NFDAb0ODQ[/youtube]





The best thing about it was how the SB didn't realise there was a Bloodseeker on the opposite team.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 5, 2013)

alliances dominated navi this game. admiralbulldozer proves yet again why he is one of the most feared offlaners in EU.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> The best thing about it was how the SB didn't realise there was a Bloodseeker on the opposite team.



No, he knows there was a BS so he was juking like mad because he knows they see him

That made it 100x funnier


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 5, 2013)

How does the matchmaking works? 

Each time I win, I find the next games harder. But each time I lose, I don't find the next games any easier.
Does it like take your win/lose streak in its calculation, or does it maybe take the win rate?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> No, he knows there was a BS so he was juking like mad because he knows they see him
> 
> That made it 100x funnier



Really? Why didn't he just walk with an ally??


----------



## abc123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Am I famous yet?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Really? Why didn't he just walk with an ally??



I don't know man. Times like these when you just wished you had an urn, am I right?

@Rothwell

You are now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGeHjrlOruM[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kaPJwYZ6MM[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> How does the matchmaking works?
> 
> Each time I win, I find the next games harder. But each time I lose, I don't find the next games any easier.
> Does it like take your win/lose streak in its calculation, or does it maybe take the win rate?



It is like this:

when you win the game becomes an asshole

when you lose the game doesnt care

I got 8 losses streak, really doubt if the system was 50/50 that would have happened.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2013)

Meracle is good, deserves better than fading stars.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2013)

Too many good carries, not enough good supports.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2013)

$38k wow


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2013)

Just saw that aswell

38k for a courier? what's wrong with people?


----------



## abc123 (Nov 6, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> $38k wow


...
fucking ridiculous man.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 6, 2013)

That new little chinese dragon courier that appeared in the store recently looks so cool...

I think I need to start making items. Make some internet money.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 6, 2013)

fnatic got s4'rd... ez game.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 6, 2013)

also;



> Nahaz ‏@NahazDota 10m
> WOW... just checked replay, @LodaBerg 1st player in 2+ years with Bfury, Manta, and Heart on AM in pro Dota 2 before 25 min. @theAllianceGG



Loda overrated my ass. the guy is definitely not a weak link.


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 6, 2013)

I just practiced with bots jungling Crystel maiden. Was able to get blink + tranquil boots in 10 min. I wonder if it would be viable to afk 10 min vs real people. 

My idea was for my team to hold out for 10 min, then I start roaming around setting kills with blink initiation. Hmm, very interested in trying it out.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> I just practiced with bots jungling Crystel maiden. Was able to get blink + tranquil boots in 10 min. I wonder if it would be viable to afk 10 min vs real people.
> 
> My idea was for my team to hold out for 10 min, then I start roaming around setting kills with blink initiation. Hmm, very interested in trying it out.



Nope, need to buy wards and rotate a lot to help out so you won't be able to do that in a real game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 7, 2013)

You can afk farm with CM but expect your effectiveness to be reduced when you pass 2 mins because you peak at that time until 10 mins.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 7, 2013)

steve said:
			
		

> Loda overrated my ass. the guy is definitely not a weak link.



meh, that's more a testament to his team I think. In any case, people are more down on him because of how he team fights, although granted in the western scene one is primarily comparing him to Xboct who I feel is well ahead of Loda in reaction speed and mechanics. Like looking purely at the carries, if Alliance get behind I can't really see Loda bringing them back, whereas Xboct can come back after a crap early game and literally put his team on his back.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 7, 2013)

^
TLDR: XBOCT makes plays, Loda relies on EGM and Akke


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jesus Christ....


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2013)

First 3 picks were Rubick, Pudge and Shadow Demon, ask team to pick carries and 4th & 5th picks were Omniknight and Tinker

...........


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 7, 2013)

Fuck yea, Tinker carry. Build dps...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Omniknight Carry, Best Carry 

Offlane Pudge, Best Pudge


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 7, 2013)

6.79 testing in Dota 1

Secret quest is being searched (Sasquatch creeps named Sun Wukong are already in it)


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2013)

Are we gonna get some presents for Christmas? I have only 2 rare items in my stash.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 7, 2013)

Skeleton King in competitive, not convinced.


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2013)

Holy fuck just realized that DotA 2 dropped to 3.7 on metacritic. Close to 4k zeros and they keep piling up


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 7, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Nope, need to buy wards and rotate a lot to help out so you won't be able to do that in a real game



What iz dis?? Support will be doin dat. I'ma carry!!

On a serious note, I guess you're right, still want to try this though. Guess I'll get tons of reports in consequence 


Edit: I choose cm to go jungle, then saw enemy team dual laning, couldn't resist not going for a trilane. We managed to shut down the lane (vs skeleton king and Jakiro) and own the match. 

I guess I agree with you Hyperion1O1, CM potential in the first 10 min is huge. It would be a waste to afk jungle with her.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 7, 2013)

Rios said:


> Holy fuck just realized that DotA 2 dropped to 3.7 on metacritic. Close to 4k zeros and they keep piling up



sooner or later valve will ask them to remove the retard flood made by the Item bot jockeys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

^Reminds of of 

I liking the Luna picks in WPC.


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2013)

Luna is one of the more boring heroes to play with/against. Even Anti-mage offers more excitement.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Nah imho. She can get into fights around the time when AM gets BF, while the AM PVE train is just starting. Besides, her getting picked might encourage people to make her sets. It's kinda weird how a character like Luna who basically screams "MAKE SETS OF ME" doesn't have a single one.


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2013)

Its cause her clothes are not revealing enough.


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 8, 2013)

My god, dat BurNIng AM!!
332cs in 33 minutes


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2013)

Dont like how when DK fuck up their only way of getting even is to do the old 4 protect 1.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> My god, dat BurNIng AM!!
> 332cs in 33 minutes



Seriously? Kinda surprising since he manages waay higher than that.

I think he got nearly 400 at 35 mins at Dota 1. That or my memory is fucking up again.

@Rios

But Luna has a big butt 

Cosmetic Iron Buttocks incoming


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 8, 2013)

And B-God carries again. Never bet against the BurNIng AM.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 8, 2013)

how do you stop the anti mage train after he gets bf? in my opinion picking a heavy push line up that punishes the 4 protect 1 is good. there is another way of just playing very aggressive early on by picking snowball heros and just destroy anti mages support to the point where a 6 slotted anti mage is not threatening. 

faceless void with chrono is actually a good counter to anti mage if caught by chrono.

rattlesnake had good picks but they didn't have momentum in the game. but its really hard gaining momentum against 2 invis supports cause you cant find them to kill them.

should have gone with a pushing line up.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Fast push is always good against a 4 poor-1 rich strat. However, if the enemy has good counterpush capabilities, the pushing lineup should invest in Mass Necronomicons and by Mass, I mean 5 Necronomicons.

Fast push is reliant on tower gold so denying towers will wreck their shit. The exp advantage will swing to the defender's favor 2 to 3 mins after the first major push happens. Systematic pushing should be executed.

The defender could just pick ES and wreck the pushing team so there's that.

Also, who's willing to play the carry role if they queue with me? I'm kinda sick of picking AM/PL/Jugg every game even if I do win with them more often that not


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Rios said:


> Its cause her clothes are not revealing enough.



That's why people need to make them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2013)

I read a dota fanfic once with Luna that involved kinky S&M


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Well...That came out of nowhere.

I guess the obligatory question is:
Was it a good fanfic?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2013)

was alright


you was just talking about Luna and I remembered it 

it was short and totally random .. I found it by accident too


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jesus, you guys made me remember that MeepoxWR fanfic


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jesus, you guys made me remember that *Meepo*xWR fanfic


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2013)

there arent any good fanfics

they are all just fanwanks for fanwankers


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Trust me, you don't wanna read that. I even skipped to the last 3 sentences to avoid the horror and it was ughh..


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2013)

Seriously which sicko wrote Meepo x WR


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2013)

did it involve shovels ?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2013)

Plenty of shackles and power shots involved?


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Seriously which sicko wrote Meepo x WR



it makes sense according to this Meepo response ingame


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Pudge must be like the ultimate rapist in fanfictions, hooks people into bushes and does God knows what.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jesus, you guys made me remember that MeepoxWR fanfic





#gangbang
#poorwaifu


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2013)

Rios said:


> it makes sense according to this Meepo response ingame





Naisutime said:


> Pudge must be like the ultimate rapist in fanfictions, hooks people into bushes and does God knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pudge? bitch please, there is Wifestealer with infest


----------



## Hamooz (Nov 8, 2013)

"And while we always want the community to tell us exactly how we?re doing, this is probably a good time to stop cc?ing innocent car manufacturers with your messages."


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 8, 2013)

valve, I forgive you. now give me ember spirit <3


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Hamooz said:


> "And while we always want the community to tell us exactly how we?re doing, this is probably a good time to stop cc?ing innocent car manufacturers with your messages."



Oh my fucking God, they caved...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Diretide coming, free hats for everyone. If you win, 2 hats. If you lose, 1 hat. Win-win for everyone!


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

Valve sound like a bunch of pussies.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hm, I never got to experience Diretide last year. This should be interesting...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

^ You mean interesting like 1 shotting people because of candy diabetes?

Or interesting because of 2 teams taking turns to steal candy for max farm to kill Rosh at 1 second in Phase 3?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Australian Dota players, be angry


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2013)

Xiaotuji is really consistent

People who recruit for LGD are damn good. From Zsmj to Sylar to Xiaotuji, all solid carries.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Lel Xtinct and rest of Titan


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

Gamers trying to look badass rarely works


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh there is a whole video on it, 1437 slays it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxHuoI9fkgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@Rios
Only Starcraft BW players pull it off. Korean players at that.

@Hustler
If you're posting that, do it right 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKk0xANUHM0[/youtube]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2013)

^lol, and SingSing was worried about how his interview would be received in Twitch chat...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> If you're posting that, do it right
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKk0xANUHM0[/youtube]



Fuck you, repawted!

cyka


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

You SEA players are finished!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2013)

Russians must have the best internet in the world, they play on every server


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Rios
> Only Starcraft BW players pull it off. Korean players at that.



Oh man, I really miss the old MSL and OSL intros...A bit cheesy, but so good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiderg1VOlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

Empire vs Speed in a moment


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

EE played like shit, one of his worst games in a while where there isn't something/someone other than him to blame.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

Surprised  ? He plays badly every time I watch him, what the hell


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

A bit. He was doing well quite at the start against an unfavorable lane, leading in both CS and denies and when they got the advantage, he suddenly kept getting caught out of position over and over again. Didn't really like their draft either.

He also had some questionable decision making to put it that way, especially that time with him and Sing mid against the Doom.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Fuck you, repawted!
> 
> cyka



Dont heff to be med

Putang ina nandito na mga Russo tae dadami na naman ang noob

EE has 3 choices: go back to support or get kicked or become a coach while they hire new blood


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, if he gets kicked, he prolly quits Dota and if he becomes a coach I can't directly fulfill his goal, which is winning a TI. That basically leaves moving to support.

Fortunately for EE, Aui is apparently fine with not carrying for now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Does the others get the say on who's getting kicked/role swap/etc or does the RattleSnake management have the final say?


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2013)

Dont know why he refuses to switch roles around. Even DK and Na'vi do it from time to time.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 10, 2013)

WinteR always gets the girls, Godz. Always


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2013)

LGD ripping through everyone, this patch has been so kind to their playstyle


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNmY0cZyPc0[/youtube]


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Does the others get the say on who's getting kicked/role swap/etc or does the RattleSnake management have the final say?



Iirc they're under contract for a year so it's probably the RSnake management who decides whos getting the boot. Don't think the management have the final say in role swaps unless there is a clause in their contract saying that they do.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNmY0cZyPc0[/youtube]



Dafuq is this?


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2013)

Mineski best SEA team.

You know what that means

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mineski at TI4


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 10, 2013)

That's #productionvaluePinoydoto right there, Naisu

Here's the better version:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXF2q5uYqcY[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2013)

DK disband pls


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Too early for that


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2013)

Losing to Rattle Snake was humiliating. I thought they'd get angry and start winning again but nope LGD stomped them few minutes ago.

Yay for LGD and neh for Dk


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 10, 2013)

If it makes you feel better, watch the above link for tournament game in wtf mode


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 10, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> That's #productionvaluePinoydoto right there, Naisu
> 
> Here's the better version:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXF2q5uYqcY[/youtube]



#Datproductionvalue.

Had me cringing so hard I stopped at 04:35 and couldn't watch anymore


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just watch it. Min's part is lel


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2013)

So are DK out  ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 11, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmLIJbHB35M[/youtube]


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 11, 2013)

im really sad that bone7 wont make it to mlg with spd.int. he is probably the best player in the team tied only with singsing. I hope this doesn't happen to this guy again and that spg.int doesn't drop him from the team.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2013)

I highly doubt they'll drop their best player lol. Even if they make a dumb decision like that, he sure won't struggle to find another team.

I wonder who Dignitas are gona get since Korok left.

Also respect to Mineski for donating their ticket sales to Typhoon victims


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2013)

Elder Titan + Dazzle + Slardar was so sick.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2013)

Who ran that lineup? 

That's like the ultimate magic reduction and armour reduction lol


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2013)

Rox.KIS beat Alliance with it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh lol 

Alliance will win the 3rd game anyway


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 11, 2013)

Tony Slark!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2013)

hahaha YOLO Rapierdog

and ROX.Kis didn't even bother picking it up

GG Alliance, no China 4 u


whole chat and Tobi calling Bulldog Rat whole game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 11, 2013)

[A] taking it up the [A]ss?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2013)

ROX.Kis aim to crush China


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2013)

They won? wow


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2013)

r[A]ts demoralized now


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 11, 2013)

I've no idea whats happening


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh I didn't know about this, explains why DK are unstable



> they are because iceiceice and mushi are travelling back and forth due to visa issues and couldnt practice. Give them a few days to rest and practice and they will be back to the top


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2013)

not a good day for ratdoto today


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2013)

Nobody actually likes rat doto. Not even the teams who are doing it.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 11, 2013)

Rox.kis beat Alliance or something?

Stepping it up after dropping 322?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 11, 2013)

Found some fun stuff on TL.





*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Found some fun stuff on TL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is quite possibly the greatest thing ive seen on the internet.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 11, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> That is quite possibly the greatest thing ive seen on the internet.



I've posted some stuff from that thread before, but some of that was probably before started posting the thread

 the thread in question if you wanna check it out.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 11, 2013)

some slight bumps for The Ch[A]ampions but they will bounce back. they been slacking after winning ti3 and partying with bitches and stuff. totally understandable. they will start doing 24\7 bootcamps cause MLG is very close. 

they leave for korea tom as well. some lan and skrims vs DK and the Koreans will do them good.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2013)

sounds like the good old "EE had mercy" excuse


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2013)

Lol this is cute


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

^How I feels every single time I get dual laned against when I play Spectre.

I wish my games were more like this:




Rios said:


> sounds like the good old "EE had mercy" excuse



EE's mercy is overflowing these days.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this supposed to be Spectre?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah looking at radiance


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I find it hilarious that 3rd rate cafes are better than Mineski's 

And it only costs 12 per hour!

Btw Naisu, how fluent are you in the Filipino language?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 12, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> some slight bumps for The Ch[A]ampions but they will bounce back. they been slacking after winning ti3 and partying with bitches and stuff. totally understandable. they will start doing 24\7 bootcamps cause MLG is very close.
> 
> they leave for korea tom as well. some lan and skrims vs DK and the Koreans will do them good.



no our glorious heavenly father ee-sama will smite the [A] heathens and deliver upon us ti4 and the rares


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Btw Naisu, how fluent are you in the Filipino language?



Can't speak/write tagalog at all.

Mom never bothered to teach me when I was younger and I really cba picking new languages now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Let me teach you a few words you might encounter when playing with Filipinos then;

Tanga-Smart
Bobo- Pro
Galing-Idiot/From
Putang Ina- Fuck, mom calling (tang ina is a shorter version)
Olats-Lose
Puke/puki-nice
Gago-Damn
Panalo-Win
Pakyu- Fuck you

I'll add more if you want

EDIT: What's CBA?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Here i'll help you too

Putangina mo bakla
Pok pok
Nai naimo bakla


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Correcting the last words, it should be nanay mo bakla


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

You friend anxiety
Pok Pok
Been naimo anxiety





Hyperion1O1 said:


> Let me teach you a few words you might encounter when playing with Filipinos then;
> 
> Tanga-Smart
> Bobo- Pro
> ...



I'll try to remember that, but can't promise anything

.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bakla is gay, we use it because it also means happy in English. It can be used as an insult or a compliment


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Correcting the last words, it should be nanay mo bakla



Thank you


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

DK purposely losing in NEST to save strats vs Alliance


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Disband Kings but if Mushi and Ice^3 are travelling back and forth, it explains why they're lacking

Xiaotuji though, you gota watch LGD games, guy is solid!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bakla is gay, we use it because it also means happy in English. It can be used as an insult or a compliment



So



> You friend gay
> Pok Pok
> mother gay



I'm sensing it might be an insult this time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Why the fuck is Bakla anxiety though? 

That's like one of the worst translations I've ever seen.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

WTF SPEED!?

Edit: Holy shit that was close.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why the fuck is Bakla anxiety though?
> 
> That's like one of the worst translations I've ever seen.



Blame google translatexD


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Putang ina doesnt mean friend, that's just google translate being a dick

Trust me, I'm Pinoy

@Naisu

ninjaboogie from Imp is half pinoy that was hated by dreamz because he wasn't a pure blooded pinoy


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Trust me, I'm Pinoy


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Dat Sing Mirana


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> 
> ninjaboogie from Imp is half pinoy that was hated by dreamz because he wasn't a pure blooded pinoy



No idea who any of these people are and why it matter whether or not he's pure blooded pinoy>_>

Also, what Hust said, you should watch Speed vs EG game 1. So many team fights with Speed at 3 HP.


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

EE just being lucky


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Rios and his Eternal Hate


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

It was either luck or divine intervention and I am bit skeptical about the latter


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

EE ripped through EG, he played well


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

Didnt even watch it


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

Blink + Clinkz = Blinkz 

EE sama no mercy


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

Rios said:


> Didnt even watch it



Dis guy...No wonder you're saying that EE never plays well when you're watching

Clearly does not beliEEve in mEERcy


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2013)

Too late to be worried about hell now that I've experience matchmaking and Russians.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 12, 2013)

eternal envy, the biggest asshole from this side of dota earth


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2013)

BlasphemEE


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdtBPiS8NRc[/YOUTUBE]

Oh my God...I'm dying


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd show you my authentic Pinoy hand but I don't know how to operate the laptop's cam


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 13, 2013)

Burning, filthy rich.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'd show you my authentic Pinoy hand but I don't know how to operate the laptop's cam



It's fine


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)

DK wins against VG 2-1 in EMS

Yussss

EDIT:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2013)

This Burning is the best Burning

Fuck your Midas and fuck your Potm, play Gyro, AM and Sylla often 

933 GPM and he wasn't even AFK farming


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)

BurNIng is burning rares.

The rares against him, that is 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZjeuGtLlvY[/youtube]


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 13, 2013)

What was his farm again, Treads, Bas Ring, HotD, BKB, MKB at 22min? Pretty sick.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2013)

Satanic + Butterfly like 10 minutes later


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DK wins against VG 2-1 in EMS
> 
> Yussss
> 
> EDIT:



Is this the only game or you are talking about other games too?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm curious about something.

Is there any reason for why you would buils an S&Y over say, a Manta on agi characters?

And why do people build S&Y on strength heroes? Just because of the movement speed?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2013)

Maim chance, move speed, extra strength and if there are heroes on the enemy team that can pop illusions instantly there's no point in getting manta.

EG- OD and Dusa

S&Y is better on chasing heroes with no lockdown like Riki, Razor, Slark etc


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2013)

S&Y for me is mainly to get the MS from yasha yes

technically you can just leave it as a Yasha, but it's only 2000 to get some extra stats (and a bit higher MS) and str/hp from SnY

when you don't need a manta


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 13, 2013)

we gonna get to see Alliance vs DK soon! I am counting the seconds for that game so hyped. 

in s4 I trust.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> S&Y for me is mainly to get the MS from yasha yes
> 
> technically you can just leave it as a Yasha, but it's only 2000 to get some extra stats (and a bit higher MS) and str/hp from SnY
> 
> when you don't need a manta



I don't think I've ever built and S&Y tbh, I always get the Yasha for the MS.

I looked over S&Y again and the stat gain is actually not bad. 



Hustler said:


> Maim chance, move speed, extra strength and if there are heroes on the enemy team that can pop illusions instantly there's no point in getting manta.
> 
> EG- OD and Dusa
> 
> ...



Hadn't thought about the part with illusion pop.

What I'm really curious about is the thought process why people build it on Alch's and Loda etc who builds it on Naix. I mean, you build S&Y around the same time you normally would've built a Basher? Since Basher basically is an transitional item, do you just not build it cause you except you won't reach Abyssal?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Accept my friend request, Leo 

I'm Reel Axe Impulse


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cons of smurfing:

Heavy games, every game


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 14, 2013)

the three spirits are here FUCKING YEAH!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy shit, dat Earth spirit!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ember Spirit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

VOLVO REBAND


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 14, 2013)

For those who missed MMY's stacking for BurNIng:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwSGVQR8cfw[/youtube]


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 14, 2013)

VOLVO

I can't play until Tuesday...Sincerely fuck FML...


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2013)

> Changed low-priority penalty metric from time-based to games played



ok thats too harsh


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2013)

Tried the Ember Spirit with bots and they whooped my ass. Who the hell plays 5 man DotA? Thats not fun, I cannot 1v5.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Max Sleight of Fist, get lots of battlefury


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2013)

I remember the build being Treads, Battlefury, Mjollnir, Daedalus and another Battlefury or Butterfly.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 15, 2013)

So basically jewel crafting in Doto?

Except that you don't earn anything


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dota has become RF Online


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2013)

did they reset the low priority or something ?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> Tried the Ember Spirit with bots and they whooped my ass. Who the hell plays 5 man DotA? Thats not fun, I cannot 1v5.



I advise you to get ring of protection as a starting item and build ring of Aquila and drums cause this hero is super squishy to right click damage. then get battlefury. I only like to stack 2 and build other items like assault cuirass,daedalus,and satanic.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 15, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> did they reset the low priority or something ?



_Changed low-priority penalty metric from time-based to games played_


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 15, 2013)

3 Battefuries, 1 Daedalus, 1 Rapier. Replace Rapier with another Daedalus if you're not feeling ballsy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2013)

do you even get lifesteal or BKB for Ember ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope. Unless you're making him a tank because you already have DPS in your team.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> 3 Battefuries, 1 Daedalus, 1 Rapier. Replace Rapier with another Daedalus if you're not feeling ballsy.



Have a Magnus on your team with 1 Battlefury, 1 Daedalus and 3 rapiers sounds way more manly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maximize that cleavage, Naisu


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't even see what's happening in that gifxD

Was it sleight of hand or whatever it's called?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 15, 2013)

1 Sleight of Fist killing a fat AM


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2013)

zomg, loving dat Ember Spirit


pure dmg, no hp or survivability (aside from shield)


gotta survive by killing em first or by ultiing away


love how you can use 1-st skill while he's still jumping around during 2-nd skill


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> 3 Battefuries, 1 Daedalus, 1 Rapier. Replace Rapier with another Daedalus if you're not feeling ballsy.



3 battlefuries is redundant 2 is enough. Some items that will help you survive team fights are better since they give you more time to spam slight of fist. AC is nice for the -armor aura and satanic for dat life steal and it's gives you decent damage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

You won't need to survive fights if you're killing everything. Lay a remnant in a safe position, use your Sleight and dash to the remnant if things get to dicey. People can't push high ground against a stacked Xin anyway.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEXqJ0MjVIM[/YOUTUBE]

I saw them getting a lvl 89 afterwards...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

They got that to lvl 89. Valve then patched the game to remove that exploit


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

Which one? The cleave stuff?

Stories from Korea

10:48
Poor Singu


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

The patch resets Pudge str gain from Flesh heap back to the start. They can't stack the Flesh Heap


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> You won't need to survive fights if you're killing everything. Lay a remnant in a safe position, use your Sleight and dash to the remnant if things get to dicey. People can't push high ground against a stacked Xin anyway.



no its better to play it on the safe side. you already can deal a lot of damage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't need to play safe when the enemies are busy respawning 

On a more serious note, a BKB is optional but triple Battlefury allows you to melt people even if they're few unlike double Battlefury


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

Hyper, I decided to play carry heroes

I'm sick of relying on others. I suck at Dota but i'm good at last hitting, i'm gona rely on that from now on.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2013)

Thats the first step to enlightenment. The final step is to start playing only solo mid and jungle heroes


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Fucking finally, Leo. I wanted to play supports for a long time now but I don't put my trust on the majority of people.

I'll even lend you my AM set if you want to play carry.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Fucking finally, Leo. I wanted to play supports for a long time now but I don't put my trust on the majority of people.
> 
> I'll even lend you my AM set if you want to play carry.



To be honest, I can farm but I just don't like the pressure that comes with it so I opt for heroes that don't require farm but I can't do it with them heroes anymore. Lasy 10 games have been all throws with me as support.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

You'll be my BurNIng and I'll be your MMY 

Wait, that was gay


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

Seriously i've never been so angry, I tell my team to push but they ping to gank when the enemy has a Dusa and an AM 45 minutes into the game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)

same   here


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

Not trusting pub'ers is the way to go considering that they'll probably disappoint you about 80% of the time.

Btw, isn't it kinda late for you guys?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll never understand why people don't like pushing. I never tell people off because I make so many mistakes myself but still...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

The KDA man, the KDA. KDA>>Winning


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

GPM/XPM -> KDA


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

^Only for Prophet players 

This stupid problem stems from the fact that WC3 Dota had those 1st place, 2nd place after every game, regardless of loss/win. Meepo almost always gets 1st place, though.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol it's weird how all the shitty Earth Spirit players or whoever is "trying him out" ends up on my team and the enemy player knows how to play him perfectly. 

The guy on the enemy team didn't even give us a chance. I even forgot my abilities because he was on point with his stun and silence.

Feels like Pudge all over again.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

Deep within, you know it to be true for everyone

Except for normal bracket in Europe


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey, I was decent as Earth Spirit 

Although, you guys pretty much owned everything.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

I just want to see someone actually good play Earth Spirit seriously on stream, but I just can't find anyone.

The only one I've seen who've actually seen play him is Sing^2, but he wasn't exactly serious to put it that way>_>


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

I didn't mean you but every game I played after that had an Earth Spirit and everyone on my team had no idea how to play him but the opposite team player was executing the combo perfectly.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I just want to see someone actually good play Earth Spirit seriously on stream, but I just can't find anyone.
> 
> The only one I've seen who've actually seen play him is Sing^2, but he wasn't exactly serious to put it that way>_>



Summon rock, push to stun, boulder to that rock and push the hero towards your team. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't get what's so hard about Earth in Dota 2 anyway. Pathfinding got easier in Dota 2 and I can't imagine people missing his soccer kicks that hard

^I have to add that you can pull while rocks are moving so rock>1st>3rd on rock while flying>magnetize>roll


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2013)

Dont know what you mean. The guy is absolutely uncontrollable, his second ability especially. I just cant work out its range


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Summon rock, push to stun, boulder to that rock and push the hero towards your team. Easier said than done, I know.



Saw this one posted on TL.net.



> 1. ERFD
> This is the most important combo that you must master. It's available from level 3 onwards. You drop a stone behind your opponent (E). Then you pull the stone to stun him for 1s (R). Then while the stone is moving, you roll towards the enemy which on the way will roll over the stone (F). Then you will be in position to smash him towards your tower (D).
> 
> Basically what this achieve is a successful Nether Swap with damage from level 3 onwards. The initiation is 1400 range. Within the 1s stun from level 1 Grip, you will be able to roll and smash him. After which he could possibly be in range of the tower and definitely with 2s 80% slow. You also have space for right clicks. This combo is very punishing in mid lane, as the opposing solo need to watch their position alot. They pretty much need to constantly be at their high ground, or need to have creeps nearby. This is only at level 3. When you are 5, Roll's CD is 8s. At 7, the CD is 4s. There's pretty much no running away from you. If you think Skewer into tower is very rewarding but hard to do without Invis/RP, the ERFD is just another level. I think this combo's effectiveness is self-explanatory.
> ...



Looks complicated and really awesome:33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)

Earth guy is a nightmare for me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whichever your hero is facing, that's the direction the rock is pushed for the first skill.

You always appear behind an enemy hero you hit with second skill. You can use rocks while you're still "channeling" that roll so you get a boost when you need it.

You can pull an ally or a rock with 3rd. Whichever enemy gets hit when they get pulled, they get stun. Damage added if rock is pulled.

Your ult is like Epicenter that is instant, refreshes when rocks are around the enemy and gets your other skill's debuffs on the affected enemy. Provided there are rocks.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks so fuckin' fun even tho I'd probably fail miserably.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

One bad fight after another for DK, Mushi has also terrible positioning on his Nether Wards. 

It's like watching Speed on tilt or something with all the buybacks.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, MM sucks. Vanguard, Midases everywhere


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

Pub meta wanna be pro meta.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just tried 6 boots build. It feels good to try it once in a while. Naisu, you playing?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

Nope, trying to not fall asleep while watching Alliance vs DK.

Hard when Tobi's casting though>_>


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2013)

What are the results? I am not in the mood for watching DotA so the results are all I need.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 17, 2013)

alliance wins 2-0! L-God shows burning how its done. I was sick of the anti mage death train. thank you based Alliance!

also sorry but people who said iceiceice>bulldog should rethink that cause bulldogs impact both games was huge while iceiceice was like he wasn't even there.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> also sorry but people who said iceiceice>bulldog should rethink that cause bulldogs impact both games was huge while iceiceice was like he wasn't even there.



The people would be me 

Anyways, knew that DK was going to lose. Just a matter of how.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The people would be me
> 
> Anyways, knew that DK was going to lose. Just a matter of how.



great game though if it wasn't for that anti-climactic ending. OGN go fuck yourself. nexon should find another stream.


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2013)

What about the other games  ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

We all know that foU doesn't stand a chance against both teams


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread has turned from Dota 2 thread to Professional Dota 2 discussions. Every poster here is a "pro".


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2013)

That stream was horrible, not as bad as DK though.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 17, 2013)

Ice^3 didn't feel like his usual self in those games

He was constantly out of position and got caught. First fight in game one was especially bad, they probably couldn't check whether S4 had a Blink, but they've assumed that he had one at 12m (or whatever the time was).

The buybacks were also so awful...



Hyperion1O1 said:


> This thread has turned from Dota 2 thread to Professional Dota 2 discussions. Every poster here is a "pro".



Professional backseat players.

Everyone is one at heart


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Ice^3 didn't feel like his usual self in those games
> 
> He was constantly out of position and got caught. First fight in game one was especially bad, they probably couldn't check whether S4 had a Blink, but they've assumed that he had one at 12m (or whatever the time was).
> 
> The buybacks were also so awful...



Iceiceice was probably all "meh, fuck this match" from min 0 

On a serious note, he needs to be more consistent.



Naisutime said:


> Professional backseat players.
> 
> Everyone is one at heart



Me in particular


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2013)

They need to stop giving him Timber and start giving him Clock, DS and BH pls.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Give him Invoker, higher chance of winning


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2013)

He plays a mean Lycan too


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

He can't offlane Lycan though

Right? Right?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol yeah but he can jungle, take safelane or trilane the offlane.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 17, 2013)

This Diretide. Gives me everything except exort essence.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2013)

I should have another one from Frostivirus event


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2013)

Hyper abandoned me halfway through a game 

It's ok we sold his items and won the game in memory of him


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2013)

Blitz to fOu. 

Or FXO which is what they were called before (I think).



Hustler said:


> Hyper abandoned me halfway through a game
> 
> It's ok we sold his items and won the game in memory of him



Tr[A]itor


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

It was all according to plan 

Seriously, Dota 2 Network is Offline even now. Seems like our ISP is down.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Tr[A]itor



Tell me about it

When is Speed Gaming going to China? I wana see them in action against some Chinese teams.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2013)

EE-sama gonna get schooled in farming.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2013)

I think it's supposed to be late November/December unless they've moved the date until after new years.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2013)

Rios said:


> EE-sama gonna get schooled in farming.


He gets schooled in Western dota. The Chinese farmers are gona humiliate him, ricing Dota best Dota.


Naisutime said:


> I think it's supposed to be late November/December unless they've moved the date until after new years.



Ah, Sing vs his brother should be good


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't really think EE's CS'ing/farming routes are that bad, probably a bit higher than average in US/EU.

It's mainly his decision making and positioning at times that need some work. He's getting caught out far too much.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

Speed gonna beat DK


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

^True dat. BurNIng became EE-sama's lackey during Speed's visit to Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2013)

EE sama will make Burning dress up as an anime girl and make him serve his team drinks


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

^That's worse than the LDxBurNIng fanfic in reddit


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 18, 2013)

> It's mainly his decision making and positioning at times that need some work. He's getting caught out far too much.



This kind of feels like a problem with western carries in general. Since its so rare I get the feeling sometimes that they don't really know what to do when almost everyone in the game is six slotted. Games usually end well before that but when they don't, things seem kind of random, uncertain for them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

XBOCT and Loda know what to do


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't forget TC, Fear and Era too.

EE though is a terminal case.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sSlJKmpBs[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2013)

Not denying Loda's talent and accomplishments but when you look at the players around him, it's hard to ever say Loda is under plenty of pressure 

Speaking of carries, damn son Meracle is always making dem plays. Dat Invoker force staff into sun strike was just beautiful.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 18, 2013)

> XBOCT and Loda know what to do



Sort of. The whole thing is western dota is the lvl/money advantage. Xboct is a skewed example since when the fights break out, what makes him dangerous is not only his aggression but that he tends to be an item ahead of the enemy carry. Similarly with Loda, only his his case he is ahead because the enemy has a hard time dealing with the rest of Alliance. The issue was highlighted I think in TI2, where when all things are equal and your carry is not ahead by an item, especially in the late game where all the heroes are as strong as they will be, it becomes a toss up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WrfZSYDldHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't understand Russian so half of my excitement is gone. Only half


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

did you see mastermind Puppey counter 2 (or 3 ?) hexes on Empire with 1 diffusal yesterday ? 


NaVi won a game where Empire had a 20k gold lead and a super farmed AM


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think Ember is high

@Flutter

Haven't seen Empire vs Na'Vi yet. Only saw Bristleback crushing Na'Vi though 

2nd EDIT:


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 18, 2013)

Edit^
I'm actually somewhat annoyed that a picture of a Norwegian military troop or whatever is supposed to represent Sweedes



Hyperion1O1 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sSlJKmpBs[/youtube]



Got on the treadmill and upgraded his wardrobe



blacklusterseph004 said:


> This kind of feels like a problem with western carries in general. Since its so rare I get the feeling sometimes that they don't really know what to do when almost everyone in the game is six slotted. Games usually end well before that but when they don't, things seem kind of random, uncertain for them.



EE has problems even before then at times

What I was talking about is how he seem to be more susceptible to ganks than carries from other teams around Speeds lvl.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

> Only saw Bristleback crushing Na'Vi though


obvious throw to get a game 3 and make the series as long as possible for the crowd/orgs


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmm, that bear is kind of blowing my mind right now...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

Puppey risked his million dollar fingers in that bears jaw


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 18, 2013)

^He'd have to switch to right-click heroes. 

#Xboct_Chen         

#nextLvLmichaeling


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 19, 2013)

So I play a game and the other team decides to afk farm with Jugg, Sniper, Proph as their carries while we have Doom(me) and AM. They lose the game because they didnt push after getting kills and I told them that.

Instead of acknowledging their mistakes, they flame me because I'm a 0-5(I had lots of assists though) that's teaching them how to play.

How fucked up is MM to pair me with retards like these.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about their contracts being public.

I guess it's better than if Doto was an individual eSport though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 20, 2013)

If I ever see the faces of those that trashtalk, I'll reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally beat their fucking asses until they're in Intensive Care Unit.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2013)

^ Haha

 Bristleback picked up by DK.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

BB way too unsuccessful


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2013)

So WR and Necro getting a possible namechange?





More reasons to delete the game


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2013)

Typical DK, lose the first game and stomp the 2nd one.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

ZEUS BITCHES!!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Typical DK, lose the first game and stomp the 2nd one.



Hopefully, they'll perform better against LGD int.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

sayuri.int doesnt stand a chance obviously


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2013)

oh wow 15 minutes stomp

Nope, you cant do the same Zeus strat.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> So WR and Necro getting a possible namechange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blame blizzard


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 21, 2013)

ugh, I'm on such a brutal losing streak with Jakiro...

I'm also seriously hyped to try eblade Tinker but the games keep ending before I can get it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2013)

Y-god is back. Dendi should have some competition.



Apparently he was playing Invoker too, no VOD's though


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 21, 2013)

MLG tomorrow guys. get your chips and drink cause this will be an event to remember. definitely a mini-international


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 21, 2013)

WindRanger....

Your waifurunner is gone, leo


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2013)

Nope, I will never accept this!!!

delete gaem


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't update client.

Keep the dream alive.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2013)

You said it brother!

So what about all the voices that call her Wind Runner?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm betting they'll modify it or delete it in the future. Not like this, though:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVmOGo4Btc[/youtube]


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 22, 2013)

damn they turned necro from a necromancer to a Plaguelord of nurgle


DAMN YOU PAPA, GO BOTHER ISHA OR MORTARION INSTEAD OF DOTO!

the awesome thing is now he sound like Ol Eliphas

[youtube]MWkZuUlBhW8[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Necro voices went wrong due to new update. It'll be fixed soon.

Your WR has already re-recorded lines, Leo.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't stop laughing when I played Necro. The bugged voice is just too much


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Your WR has already re-recorded lines, Leo.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't worry, they changed the lines with Windrunner in it.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 22, 2013)

No Bone7 at MLG apparently...

#FuckUSA


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ya, replaced by RTZ due to passport issues.

I never want to party with heavy people again.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 22, 2013)

So A-God on the roster means that Sing probably goes to the offlane for most of the games. Hope A-God actually owns mid like he's capable of and don't throw.

Doto is full of heavy people, you just need to do some heavy lifting ifyouknowwhatimsayin'.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2013)

Who is A-god?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 22, 2013)

RTZ.

Bloody10char.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2013)

He is not even the best NA player. And considering how NA players are generally worse than the EU/Asian ones he is by no means a god.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 22, 2013)

He has the most potential but he's also the most inexperienced. Sing said he will lose 8/10 in an SF mirror match to RTZ.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2013)

He'll lose 10/10 to YajirobefromDC


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2013)

I didn't think it was possible but this new Venomancer looks even more skin-crawling than the last one.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 22, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> He has the most potential but he's also the most inexperienced. Sing said he will lose 8/10 in an SF mirror match to RTZ.



A-Gods mechanics in the laning stage are excellent, the problem is everything that comes afterwards from item choices to decision making.
(Inb4 he proves me wrong and loses mid 10/10 times in MLG today)



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I didn't think it was possible but this new Venomancer looks even more skin-crawling than the last one.



We have a new Veno?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm just slowpoke.jpg but yeah, he looks more like a snake now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2013)

he looks stupid now

would rather have him with hands


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 22, 2013)

nah he looks more badass, he doesn't look like a banana anymore


also remember, its ACTIVISION Blizzard! their lawyers can cheat to fuck up valve


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2013)

I actually like the new Veno model and I agree with you guys, I like Bone7 the best in Speed without him it's gona be boring asf

Who's gona make those innovative plays?


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2013)

EE-sama of course. New ways of farming efficiently? Granted!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuck you


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Get hyped...


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 22, 2013)

are these remodels/renames because of HotS?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm unsure since I thought the main issues Blizzard had were purely canonical. So maybe Venomancer looked a lot like a hydralisk before but maybe Valve is going a bit overboard in trying to cover their bases.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 22, 2013)

...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2013)

lol, diretide only satisfied the beast for so long... now it has turned its attention to Blizzard. Taking suggestions on which derogatory word their company name will be shortened to...


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2013)

alliance lost to DK but it was lost pretty much at the draft. the prophet pick then magnus was to early it gave DK all the time they need to counter and out lane alliance. gg wp DK I hope we meet soon.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 22, 2013)

crap, wrong thread...


i fact, sho should i bet for this MLG?


i need to renew by armory, fucking diretide killed the drop fun


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2013)

Burning Pugna putting down those OP front wards


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 22, 2013)

I see that A-God is in feed-mode instead of own-mode. Why y u do dis to me

DK so stronk with a grand total of 6 deaths over 2 games


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2013)

who is A-God? 

my god sigma has been doing great so far. they are up against alliance next so I hope we see a good match.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 22, 2013)

What the fuck, did [A] just get raped even with their signature heroes?

Damn, DK so strong.


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

Apart from DK and Sigma.int which other games are worth to watch?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Dk like a baws

Rios: Fnatic and Na'vi I heard


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

lol Na'vi

better watch the marvelous SpEEd instead


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I heard those are the only other teams that had decent games


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

What is DK facing off against Speed? EE-sama has a lot to teach his student so its gonna be one heck of a learning experience :33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

LOL Loda the drama queen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

*BURNING* YOUR RARES, *BURNING* YOUR DREAMS


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

lol          Kelly


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

Just watched Speed vs Sigma and gotta say EE played well. Same for Sing. Rest of the team though - underwhelming is a light word for that.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> LOL Loda the drama queen



I don't like Loda either, but that's just poor manners.

He isn't doing himself any favours when he cries about it on twitter though.

Edit:
Cool sig btw.



Rios said:


> Just watched Speed vs Sigma and gotta say EE played well. Same for Sing. Rest of the team though - underwhelming is a light word for that.



Only watched from halfway however, I didn't even think Sing played well that game. Envy carried his team on his shoulders that game and they were too heavy for a Lycan.

Pile and A-God just fed. If Bone7 were there...
#FuckUSA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tbh, I think Liquid lost to DK because they made a poor decision in making their supports sit in lane and not putting their Viper mid against TA.


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

They lost because they were scared. This passiveness cant be anything else, its pretty obvious you need to pressure Mushi and iceiceice, otherwise its extremely hard to win.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol yup, if you give Mushi and Iceiceice solo lanes, you're pretty much gona lose the game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bulba was keeping up with Mushi TA in CS while their supports were basically scared to roam in fear of TC getting rolled at bottom lane.

Prophet was not dying to Timbersaw and he was getting something good out of the lane despite the mismatch. The supports screwed up early on and the VS really didn't work out for them. BurNIng Pugna though


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

Hopefully he wont play it again. His ward placement was mostly awful


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

His ward placement was obviously a bait  , come destroy it if you dare.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

The ward placement got them the teamwipe at mid lane, yo. BurNIng with the some psychogaming 

EDIT: Who's in your ava, Leo and where did you get that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Kelly blowing this shit out of proportion. Loda being the drama queen he is. No surprise there.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Is this bitch serious?

Dendi tweeting this after beating Alliance had me on the floor



> HENRIK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2013)

They both enjoy every bit of attention they can get. So its normal.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

Loda being his usual drama queen self and Kelly seems determined to outdo him


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2013)

Is there an English MLG stream or is it all Russian?

All the ones I've seen on twitch are russian


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Is there an English MLG stream or is it all Russian?
> 
> All the ones I've seen on twitch are russian





Here you go. 

You can navigate between the 3 different English streams from here.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

DK just sweeping through the competition.

Feels like WPC-Ace all over again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

lol r[A]ts


inb4morewhiningontwitter


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DK just sweeping through the competition.
> 
> Feels like WPC-Ace all over again



Don't mean shit till you hit that 6 week window before TI4


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like you're a bit butthurt


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

DK stomping everyone, about fucking time pek


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

DK will lose to Speed because BurNIng will be blinded by EE-sama's light


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

That's a loss I can handle. EE sama is gona coach Burning.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

If DK lose to Speed though, they won't have to play against [A] in the playoffs.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Where's that ava from, Leo? I want to know.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's from an H-movie/series, I really want to know


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Sounds like you're a bit butthurt



Nah I just speak the truth. Teams that are strong far out from to always burn out where teams that are strong in the fees going into it do well or win. Just ask IG and No tidehunter Eg Mk 2 Alliance


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just trolling, man.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems though that we won't see both [A] and Na'Vi enter the playoffs.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Where's that ava from, Leo? I want to know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Strike the blood

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc51ueRUyaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2013)

So what do you think of admiral bulldog and sheever amazon princess getting married?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought it was BulldogXBububu that they're shipping?

EDIT: @Leo

Thanks. No wonder it looks familiar.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

You watch it?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Me and my brother watches it every weekend along with some cartoons. Not going to watch it today though, Pacquaio is fighting and MLG is going on


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm actually gonna be so fuckin' frustrated if Speed doesn't go through because of bad plane tickets and an awful day 1. Plz B-God!

At least A-God seems determined to make up for his terrible performance yesterday, please let him make it all up by beating Mushi mid


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2013)

BurNIng Ursa. What the hell.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

Now thats one farmed support Alch.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

FUUUUUUUCK YES SPEED IS THROUGH.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Speed fucking gaming!!!!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

Ain't no stopping the RTZ rape train once it gets going.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Pie though


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 23, 2013)

Dem Shackles...

It's actually the first time I've seen Pile playing WR. Scratch that, I think it's the first time I've seen Speed picking the Waifu.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2013)

Waifuranger 

Alliance knocked out lol. Well no more rat dota , SG function well with sufficient rest, iceiceice really likes his hot chocolate even more than the match against Na'vi.

Interesting tournament


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Speed through, [A] no more. Liking this breath of fresh air.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

New name is turribru. Ranger doesn't roll as well as Runner so I'll just start calling her Waifu.

Is the Ice^3 thing from an interview I haven't seen?





Not a single offensive relocate other than solo Wisp ones, also uses them to place wards inside the Dire jungle. Good ol' SK and Wisp feed like 6 kills in 10mins or something in the safelane. Some people are just too heavy even if the opposing team builds throwing items...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Iceiceice's hot chocolate for Na'Vi.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Watch the beginning

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc8ZTr9TmMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

For convenient purposes:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Lacks Puppy's reply


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Based Reddit can only give you so much though


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Hot chocolate<3

Lel at [A] and Fnatic fans saying that DK purposely threw against Speed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just realized Naisu is a better carry than me 

I'll one-up you in the support area, then


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Wat?

10chars.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Naisu's carry winrate>>>>>>Mine

Spoiler that thing please


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Bone7

I wonder how the prize money shit works when A-God is standing in for B7-God...

Also:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RILxbRyyTYs[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds like some real poor planning from the manager or whatever.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Naisu's carry winrate>>>>>>Mine
> 
> Spoiler that thing please



Plz, my Naix wr is almost at 40%.

The only ones that are good are no-integrity heroes like PL and Lycan.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

My PL is at 56%, my Lycan barely gets 50% if ever.

Plus, statistics don't lie, you're better at the carry role than moi.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Dafuq?

When I first started posting in this thread like half a year ago or something, didn't you have fairly similar w/l rates as me with those heroes? 

Plus,you're playing in VH while I've been bumped down to normal, win rates aside you'd definitely outperform me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Its hard carrying people who don't want to be carried plus MM actually matched me with newbies a few times now.

I don't care about brackets because you're mostly going to play with people similar to skill level regardless. That means I have to step my game up when playing the carry role.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

I know the feeling, it's what causes me the most frustration these days.

At best that means that I > you on our respective levels. It doesn't mean that I > you if we played together and one of us had to pick a carry.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, we just have to queue together and find out one of these days, no?


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

I wanna ask something. What would have happened if DK beat Speed? Which 4 teams would have gone through?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

[A] would have gone through because Speed would be 4-4, I think.

Personally, I wanted DK to win over Speed not because I hate Speed but because I want DK to win against [A] in a BO3, not a BO1.

Additionally, anyone who says DK purposely threw to get easier opponents later on are high. They're facing Na'Vi in a BO3 in the semis.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Iirc Fnatic would've had similar score to both Speed and [A if they won against Liquid, except that they would win in head to head since they beat both Speed and [A] right? Dunno really how the rules work though.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Well, we just have to queue together and find out one of these days, no?



Easier said than done


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe they did it to fuck Alliance over, who knows 

Man, those DK cheers against Na'vi, I cant believe they are playing in USA, its usually the other way around.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

When there's a will, there's a way. Scheduling is important too


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

haha they caught Mushi misclicking his BKB on the stream
ouch


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol Rstars vs Rattlesnake, nothing to gain from this match so Sniper and Pudge picked up


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's going on right now?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Yup killfest 25:29

Just finished


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Meracle Sniper?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Nope Meracle Tinker and apparently he plays a beastly one since they beat IG with it

This guy is quickly becoming one of my favourite, next Mushi?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Meracle with his Wisp and his Naga, now with his Tinker?

Meracle to be the next M-God?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Invoker and Morphling too

I've seen him play both and he's pretty fucking good


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Meracle is too fucking good. 

I've noticed that DK really likes to park in Radiant Jungle if they're Dire at the start of the game.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy mother of god, how is this even possible? if this is the way to play Earth Spirit, I don't even wana learn.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBP17XI7MfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

He abused Magnetize and the Silence from the push.

Stones everywhere.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

So quick though


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Holy mother of god, how is this even possible? if this is the way to play Earth Spirit, I don't even wana learn.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBP17XI7MfA[/YOUTUBE]



Earth Spirit looks so fun and I can't even execute the basic combo properly yet...You guys think he's gonna get hit by the nerfbat before he gets into CM?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's probably going to get a nerfbat but only on the turn rate since nerfing the skills directly will cause him to be useless. Turn rate is a big issue for him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios said:


> I wanna ask something. What would have happened if DK beat Speed? Which 4 teams would have gone through?


if DK beat Speed and the rest remained unchanged - Fnatic would've gone through, they also have 4-4 and personal wins over both r[A]ts and Speed


the only way for [A] was for Speed to lose to DK and *also* for Liquid to beat Fnatic and even then they would've been depending on the timebreakers or something like that (or additional games, idk)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I thought they were going to have tiebreakers, not timebreakers?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

idk the difference between those


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Burning tweet about the "conspiracy"



> "I think there's no team in the world would be in their right mind to pick Navi for a head on fight at the semis. The loss against Speed, we only have ourselves to blame; Banpick and lane choices are not good enough, I played very badly too, made lots of amateur mistakes. As for tomorrow's games, I can only say three words: Just do it!"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

yeah, with this "throw" they guaranteed that they'd get NaVi right away in a BO3


and a groupstage BO1 NaVi =/= playoffs BO3 NaVi


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> He's probably going to get a nerfbat but only on the turn rate since nerfing the skills directly will cause him to be useless. Turn rate is a big issue for him.




He looks pretty broken to me at first glance.

He 's a walking forcestaff, good HP/armor at early levels, high solo kill potential, doesn't really need items, possibility for AoE Silence/Stuns, decent teamfight and is really mobile. 

Agree about the skills though, except that they could perhaps be a little more mana intensive.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

I wana watch Na'vi vs DK but it's on at 6 am


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Holy mother of god, how is this even possible? if this is the way to play Earth Spirit, I don't even wana learn.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBP17XI7MfA[/YOUTUBE]




......this guy was taking out the whole enemy team by himself.

nerf incoming


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

The only reason why Earth was taking the entire enemy team by himself was because of his innate durability. Replace him with a Necrolyte or Bristleback and you'd get a similar result.

I'm much more excited for Speed vs Sigma because Sigma is exceeding expectations and RTZ is performing after overcoming the nervousness on LAN. DK vs Na'Vi though, get hyped!


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 24, 2013)

What a bad performance from S4-Sama and his crew  well you win some and you lose some. They better learn something from this cause their strategy is pretty much figured out and they need something new. The stomp by navi was very sad. 

On the other hand very happy for speed gaming they definitely deserve it. I'll be cheering for them to win the finals. 

As for alliance,Dreamhack awaits!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Replace him with a Necrolyte or Bristleback and you'd get a similar result.



They don't have the disables ES does though, makes him much much more dangerous


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Tbh I don't know who I'm going to cheer for if both DK and Speed makes it to finals...



steveht93 said:


> What a bad performance from S4-Sama and his crew  well you win some and you lose some. They better learn something from this cause their strategy is pretty much figured out and they need something new. The stomp by navi was very sad.



Not to take anything away from anyone else, but I also think [A] didn't look like their usual self


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

[A] were mentally crushed after the crowd booed them


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

They don't have disables but they're really good with prolonged fights like ES.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Oh God, there are three ES's in the game(Ember, Shaker, Earth). This is like the SK syndrome all over again.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios said:


> [A] were mentally crushed after the crowd booed them



It was obviously because of the "death threats", after all, they were shaking in their booth


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

1 fan saying Fuck you Loda, he qqs in his twitter that all the Americans hate them. He really does love blowing shit out of proportion.

If [A] had a huge Chinese fan base, they'd be receiving more than death threats from their performance in MLG 

EDIT: Bulldog should get some death threats for his "Kill all women" statement


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

that shaking in the booths lost them the games 

missclicks are a bitch you know


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Pieliedie really stepping up


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

SPEED GAMING!!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

ez money for EE-sama


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol pick a shitter draft and outplay the enemy team, this team is getting scarier and scarier on lan.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

*yaaawn* wake me up when someone interesting plays


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

We got our dream final, boys!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

Ppy literally gave them game 3

LD Dendi and another fail support Alch is some of the worst drafting I've seen from him in recent memory


NaVi *can* fight DK toe-to-toe (even if DK got a good draft), but only with a good draft of their own, or at least a non-horrible one


still, game 2 was epic and DK is the strongest right now, no shame to lose to them


realistically, I don't see Speed taking even 1 game off of DK, sad to say .. that Burning Ursa isn't what they're gonna get in the GF

still, Speed top 2 is amazing, and DK by far deserve the top1


I feel Ppy needs to rethink his drafts a lot for EMS


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

They obviously went for the nightmare + concoction combo. Cant explain the LD pick though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

my sig


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

LD pick a tribute to Bulldog


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

Rtz and Sing are scary


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

DK going to lose game 1 at this rate.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

Yup they are losing it. Armor stacking too cheap.

Also I am a bit annoyed by the constant "their lineup cant push" when Kunkka clears waves in one hit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

LanM needs to go carry ES. I'm serious.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

Hopefully the next two games wont be this gimmicky.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Daedalus, Rapier Rapier Refresher ES. Make it happen.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

LanM just saved them.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

That would be an understatement.

If Speed gets Aegis and Cheese, this is probably over.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Carry LanM, Refresher Lone Druid, Pugna double Netherward against RTZ.

They need those.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

One should've thought that Burning learned building bear Refresher after the game against IG...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit!!!!!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

That was so unnecessary. 

Sing was too greedy and A-God could've lived as well.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

EE choked. EE choked. Wtf


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

How was that a EE choke?

Sing was standing on the ramp within casting range of CM with 2 HP and A-God died to what looked like a Pugna ward.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

He could've doomed the bear, not the CM.

RTZ with the misplay.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

At that point the situation was already shit.

If Sing and A-God didn't die top they would've both have BB while DK would not and couldn't have done that potentially game losing push.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, Speed lost because of a crucial misplay.

Envy making the mistake of running, he should have just whacked creeps.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Aui looks really crushed


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

yea he had only about 100 to whack


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

That lifesteal 

Seriously, that was really tough for them. 

I thought they'd beat DK. There's still game 2, go beaverknight!


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

They had the perfect counter for the LD. What the hell went wrong? Maybe I should have watched more closely but I already thought DK would lose.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Felt like TI3 iG vs DK except BurNIng learning his lesson and putting BKB on Bear,


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

I think they focused too much on making Burning useless, they had like at least 2 Heaven's Helbards, AC and the frost armor from the ogre creep. Other than him, most of the DK lineup came from magical damage, they could've easily built another Pipe for example.

EE should've also probably started transitioning into damage items at one point.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd say it was the life drain. That thing did most of the damage and they didnt even notice it.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Life Drain Aghs just kept the DPS for DK along with the stuns by LanM stalling them.

EDIT: First ban LD by Speed, lel.



Rios said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME!



You sound like LD, Rios


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

Rtz needed to give Sings Kunnka more farm


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Speeds gonna lose now. 

If they won that game I'd say that they would probably win, but losing a game like this which they should've won must be crushing mentally.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, they're facing the Wisp so they'll have their jimmies rustled early-mid game come.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCKING A-GOD.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

Honestly they are better with him than bone7.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

BurNIng playing like a 4 position Alch.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

Well thats dumb. Who would have thought Speed are that much stronger than Na'vi and Alliance.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, Speed showing that they're the greediest team in the west.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Speed going greedy against Alch is a recipe for disaster. Please, go end in 10 mins.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure about the tempo of this game.

I think Burning going BKB is the wrong choice though since Searing Arrows goes through BKB nowadays.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't want another 85 min game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally game 3.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

They are going to win this, holly hell 0_0


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Forgive me for not having faith EE-sama


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bring out the BurNIng AM, SingSing Shadow Shaman, iceiceice voker.

Bring out everything!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

^Lel.

Going by the trend of the losing team having the OD, Speed's gonna lose game 3


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

But CM won all games and she's in Speed so Speed should neutralize that


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

All I see is Gyros and rapiers.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

How is this possible. How are they winning


----------



## abc123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rios said:


> How is this possible. How are they winning


You were saying?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh no, that was possibly game losing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

My heart can't take this anymore. 

Also, someone make a new Dota 2 thread, I don't like Tazmobot


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Me neither. 

I really want Speed to win a LAN with all the shit that has gone against them during this MLG. I've no doubt in DK's ability to win others LAN'sxD


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

meeeeh they wasted my time


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2013)

I wonder how the Na'vi/Alliance fans will feel after this. Will they be happy that Speed is above them or mad DK couldnt beat them.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Speed vs DK for TI4, anyone?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Force Staff gaming



Rios said:


> I wonder how the Na'vi/Alliance fans will feel after this. Will they be happy that Speed is above them or mad DK couldnt beat them.



Don't think the Na'Vi fans are mad, but a lot of Alliance fans really dislike speed.


----------



## abc123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy fuck, they actually won


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

GGWP Speed.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

SPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED GAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMING.


----------



## abc123 (Nov 24, 2013)

New thread dedicated to Speed Gaming 

Hop to it Tazmo


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll make it now


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 24, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

